# Birchbox April 2015 (Spoilers)



## Geek2 (Mar 18, 2015)

Time to start a thread for April.


----------



## bliss10977 (Mar 18, 2015)

Yay! Can't wait for spoilers


----------



## artemiss (Mar 18, 2015)

I am so excited for April, the boxes will have Mad Men tie-ins for the final season premiering in April.

I ordered a mens' box for my self-proclaimed 'dirty hippie' scientist-prof hubby just to get enough points to hit ACES for a shot at the curated box..


----------



## mascara117827 (Mar 18, 2015)

My husband's April box is loading, and I have the say that the "Mad Men" theme is painfully absent. It's just another box with only 3 grooming samples (from the same brands, as per usual) and the lifestyle item. I hope the women's box does a better job with this theme.


----------



## Jen51 (Mar 18, 2015)

I would love for this month's PYS to be some type of lifestyle item like headbands, bracelets, tea, or something different than we usually get in our boxes.


----------



## biancardi (Mar 18, 2015)

I hope this month is better than march!!  @@Reija got a great box in march - mine was awfulllllll...


----------



## Zillah Nomura (Mar 18, 2015)

Jen51 said:


> I would love for this month's PYS to be some type of lifestyle item like headbands, bracelets, tea, or something different than we usually get in our boxes.


That would be amazing! I'd love love to have something I could use more than a couple of times.


----------



## Kelli Ann (Mar 18, 2015)

I'm still waiting for March....

BTW...hiya! Newbie, just joined...but long time make up lover!


----------



## artemiss (Mar 18, 2015)

biancardi said:


> I hope this month is better than march!!  @@Reija got a great box in march - mine was awfulllllll...


BOTH of mine were, too. Even worse, the boxes nearly identical despite the profiles on each deliberately selecting the opposite 'likes' of the other for variety!


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 18, 2015)

The last boxes I've left to chance and I think luck has been on my side. I think I better stay that way for April too and see if my luck continues.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## biancardi (Mar 18, 2015)

artemiss said:


> BOTH of mine were, too. Even worse, the boxes nearly identical despite the profiles on each deliberately selecting the opposite 'likes' of the other for variety!


it's a mystery!  I have a fine, straight hair and they sent me a mask for medium/coarse hair.  I did complain to them about that and of course, they stated that it works for ALL hair types (cough, cough).  If the brand is stating that it is for medium/coarse, BB has no business stating otherwise, imho


----------



## Noel Snow (Mar 18, 2015)

According to the article about the Mad Men box, the women's will have, "liquid eye liner for cat eyes, bold lip pencils and hairspray to hold beehive barnets in place." I don't really need any of those things.


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 18, 2015)

Noel S. said:


> According to the article about the Mad Men box, the women's will have, "liquid eye liner for cat eyes, bold lip pencils and hairspray to hold beehive barnets in place." I don't really need any of those things.


I don't either. Don't use these types of products but I guess getting something new that I wouldn't normally pick might be kind of fun


----------



## jumpnshout5 (Mar 18, 2015)

Reija said:


> The last boxes I've left to chance and I think luck has been on my side. I think I better stay that way for April too and see if my luck continues.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


After February's disastrous "you're only eligible for ONE box combo fiasco" with my PYS choice, I decided to leave March up to chance. It was awful. I finally cancelled my ACES account after having it for 3 years. I stated my issues when I cancelled and explained I was better off scrapping the account and starting over. I then received an email from CS asking if I had tried tweaking my profile for better options. Um... what? You think after 3 years I wouldn't have tried everything I could to make it better? I had to laugh.


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 18, 2015)

Sorry to hear @@jumpnshout5 that you have had to go through all that. I chose an upgrade once, it was a necklace and it worked ok. I think it was in the beginning when they started to offer the extras. I've got some not so stellar boxes too during the past couple of years with BB but the last two chance ones have been great. Hope your new box with the new account will be great.


----------



## Noel Snow (Mar 18, 2015)

jumpnshout5 said:


> After February's disastrous "you're only eligible for ONE box combo fiasco" with my PYS choice, I decided to leave March up to chance. It was awful. I finally cancelled my ACES account after having it for 3 years. I stated my issues when I cancelled and explained I was better off scrapping the account and starting over. I then received an email from CS asking if I had tried tweaking my profile for better options. Um... what? You think after 3 years I wouldn't have tried everything I could to make it better? I had to laugh.


I think the only way to get your money's worth from a really old Aces account would be if you always opted for the curated. The no-repeat rule seems oddly enforced. I can get every color of the rainbow of Cynthia Rowley lipstain, but I can't have two prep and protect samples even if I got the first one three years ago. :wacko:


----------



## msbelle (Mar 18, 2015)

I'm still waiting for my March box. I did peak and my box is ok I guess, not really thrilled with it. I think I'm better off as well just scrapping this old account and starting over.


----------



## biancardi (Mar 19, 2015)

oh horrors.  I just got an email on an inactive account, wanting to me to sign up and they displayed some samples.  the DREADED POP brand is in there.  Really, BB?  POP?  That has to be one of the worst makeup companies, along with be a bombshell

if that is one of the choices, blech.


----------



## Noel Snow (Mar 19, 2015)

biancardi said:


> oh horrors.  I just got an email on an inactive account, wanting to me to sign up and they displayed some samples.  the DREADED POP brand is in there.  Really, BB?  POP?  That has to be one of the worst makeup companies, along with be a bombshell
> 
> if that is one of the choices, blech.
> 
> ...


 Although the coral lippy is kind of cute, I might just get the Mad Men box on my yearly and cancel my second sub.


----------



## carothcj (Mar 19, 2015)

biancardi said:


> oh horrors. I just got an email on an inactive account, wanting to me to sign up and they displayed some samples. the DREADED POP brand is in there. Really, BB? POP? That has to be one of the worst makeup companies, along with be a bombshell
> 
> if that is one of the choices, blech.
> 
> ...


Are we thinking that this is the official April PYS?


----------



## biancardi (Mar 19, 2015)

carothcj said:


> Are we thinking that this is the official April PYS?



based on the wording, it looks to be that way.  I hope not.


----------



## erinedavis44 (Mar 19, 2015)

If this is the PYS im definitely getting the Jouer blush! Can't wait to see the sneak peek video.


----------



## jenacate (Mar 19, 2015)

The only one I'd pick is the jouer blush. I love everything I've tried from them. Chances are it'll be sold out by the time I get my email though.


----------



## mascara117827 (Mar 19, 2015)

I'm pleased to see makeup samples for those that really like them; it seems like offering makeup options for PYS makes sense due to color preferences being really subjective for different people, skin tones, work environments. I do dislike getting random wonky colors that don't fit my profile. 

I've got my K-beauty based makeup routine down solid as it is perfect for the super pale sun haters like myself, so it isn't a great PYS selection for me. I'd consider the eye shadows, but I just swapped for some eyeshadows so meh. I think I'll just leave it up to chance if those are the actual PYS choices. Last month, leaving it to chance was a losing idea for me. Can lightening strike twice? Here's hoping I don't get too toasty.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 19, 2015)

Not mad about any of these choices, I still have a bit left of my Jane Iredale just kissed from Sample Society, I dug out the rest of it and put it in another container, despite the tiny tube it had a ton of product in the bottom of the tube. I like that it leaves a hint of color and is a pocket size lip balm, much more portable than my eos lip balms.

While I'm not a big fan of Pop Beauty, I really like the looks of the colors in this pallet, they're right up my alley. I'm fair to medium warm so they're really calling my name.

I'm curious if the Jouer is blush (I don't think it's eyeshadow) or a combo blush/lippie type product like Stila's convertible color or the Jane Iredale product?


----------



## biancardi (Mar 19, 2015)

the colors are pretty, but the problem I have with POP is that there is no pigmentation and tons of fallout.


----------



## Mermaid35 (Mar 19, 2015)

I'm sure it's just my cool-tone eyes, but all these colors look to be in the warm peachy orange category.  It's so depressing to keep getting nice products that I can't wear.


----------



## button6004 (Mar 19, 2015)

The Jouer is right up my alley if its a blush!


----------



## Linnake (Mar 19, 2015)

Hey everyone!

Does anyone have any more information of this upgraded subscription that they are offering now? I just logged into my account and it was that for $30 a month you get 2 (I think it was two) full size makeup or luxury nail products in addition to your normal 5 samples.   Of course I can't find anything about it on the website now and the only other upgrade option I see is yearly.   Sorry if this is in the wrong place!


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 19, 2015)

I ended up taking the upgrade when it showed up in my account. It said on the upgrade offer that it would be 2 full size makeup or luxury nail products. I don't think there is anything mentioned on the website about it. I didn't see anything when I upgraded. The only notice I saw was the email and the time I logged in and it popped up.


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 19, 2015)

Here is the upgrade discussion link https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/136135-birchbox-upgraded-subscription/


----------



## erinedavis44 (Mar 19, 2015)

I'm hoping for a sneak peek video tomorrow lol


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 20, 2015)

For anyone who might be interested!

The Jane Iredale lip product is the "Lip and Cheek Stain" according to some bloggers that have posted the April sample choices.  So while it looks like a light lip color, it actually comes out in a pretty rosey pink tone. 

I've had this product in the past but it broke and fell out the tube (it was the same sample size) but it's a really fantastic product and I definitely recommend it!


----------



## liilak (Mar 20, 2015)

I'm just not as excited by Birchbox, or indeed any subs, now than I was a few months ago, possibly because it was in the dead of winter and I had nothing to look forward to.  I cancelled my second account and these PYS choices aren't making me want to resub.


----------



## KaitlinKolors (Mar 21, 2015)

I subscribed to BB last night..I am so excited to get my first box!


----------



## pearldrop (Mar 21, 2015)

MissJexie said:


> For anyone who might be interested!
> 
> The Jane Iredale lip product is the "Lip and Cheek Stain" according to some bloggers that have posted the April sample choices.  So while it looks like a light lip color, it actually comes out in a pretty rosey pink tone.
> 
> I've had this product in the past but it broke and fell out the tube (it was the same sample size) but it's a really fantastic product and I definitely recommend it!


I think the shown lippie is Jane Iredale Just Kissed Lip Plumper in Sydney (shimmering salmon). I saw that Birchbox UK sampled it in September 2014, the sample packaging looks identical. If it's one of the PYS I will probably get this one. I have too many blushes and after hearing all those bad things about POP I won't even go there (thanks for the warning @biancardi).

I will probably cancel my second sub. One account is more than enough for me.

I hope we get good options.


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Mar 22, 2015)

I'm going for the Jane iredale lip/cheek. Unless the curated box calls my name.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Mar 22, 2015)

If anyone likes to unsub/resub for points, JILLIAN is worth 100 points right now. I don't do this very often, but hey it's there, I might as well use it!


----------



## carothcj (Mar 22, 2015)

Come on PYS video!!!!!!


----------



## Miccarty2 (Mar 22, 2015)

I think I'm going with the Jane Iredale, as I like the brand, assuming there are any available when I get to pick. Although the Mad Men box could be awesome. I've liked every curated box I've recieved. But I'm terrible with liquid liner, if that is one of the things in it!

Come on, PYS video! I feel like it's really late. I think I'm just impatient. I also want to see the box add ons. If they are MM themed too, they could be fun!


----------



## cpl100 (Mar 23, 2015)

I just looked back in my records and I have a PYS confirmation on February 24.


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Mar 23, 2015)

February was a short month though. It is strange we have no sample choice dates yet though.


----------



## Pimwee Songwathana (Mar 23, 2015)

Hello, ladies!

I've just resubbed to birchbox after over a year ago I cancelled. My question is: I subbed for Mad Men box (Just because I'm crazy for this show) will I automatically get this box, or the normal random one? I read somewhere and it said I have to sub before 21st to get that box.

Thanks!


----------



## nikkiaust17 (Mar 23, 2015)

WOO IM ACES! so excited! i feel like it took me forever to get there, then after the new year i got the rug pulled from under me and had to start all over  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but there now! 

*sample choice date isnt revealed yet? hmmm strange

*/\/\/\/\/\ you will get a march box thisisnotpimwee, you will probably get a tracking number a day or two before they charge you on the first for aprils box


----------



## Noel Snow (Mar 23, 2015)

thisisnotpimwee said:


> Hello, ladies!
> 
> I've just resubbed to birchbox after over a year ago I cancelled. My question is: I subbed for Mad Men box (Just because I'm crazy for this show) will I automatically get this box, or the normal random one? I read somewhere and it said I have to sub before 21st to get that box.
> 
> Thanks!


If you don't get the email you could contact CS and tell them you are a huge fan of the show and signed back up in the hopes of getting that box.


----------



## Pimwee Songwathana (Mar 23, 2015)

Thank you ladies for response. i saw that Birchbox starts to have better and bigger samples now and I hope to get something nice. Back in 2013 when I received my one and only box, it was soooo tiny :/


----------



## pearldrop (Mar 23, 2015)

thisisnotpimwee said:


> Hello, ladies!
> 
> I've just resubbed to birchbox after over a year ago I cancelled. My question is: I subbed for Mad Men box (Just because I'm crazy for this show) will I automatically get this box, or the normal random one? I read somewhere and it said I have to sub before 21st to get that box.
> 
> Thanks!


If you want to ensure getting the curated box, you should refer a friend to get your sample choice e-mail 1 day earlier than non-Aces since usually curated boxes sell out within the first day.

You will receive a welcome box for March and another box (hopefully the curated) for April, both will probably arrive within the same week (yay!)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Also, I would suggest following Birchbox Facebook feed on the early sample choice day to see if others are receiving their e-mails so that you can contact CS if you don't receive yours.

Good luck.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 23, 2015)

*Sample choice, sample choice,* where is sample choice?  Hopefully in next few days we will get Sample Choice


----------



## erinedavis44 (Mar 23, 2015)

I'm so anxious to see this curated box and find out PYS day. I need a sneak peek video!!!!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 23, 2015)

While not the PYS video or another spoiler the box upgrade/plus and new "kits" page is up (but not loaded) for April.

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/promo/box-upgrades

Haircare kits?


----------



## pearldrop (Mar 23, 2015)

There is a new video by Juliette Dallas-Feeney on Birchbox Facebook page (https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152856712546647&amp;fref=nf) 
Some of these might be in the PYS list or within the curated box (bold lips, liquid eyeliner, etc)


----------



## erinedavis44 (Mar 23, 2015)

I'm hoping that the hair care kits are either Jeff Chastain products or Amika!


----------



## Rachel S (Mar 24, 2015)

I know this is the April thread, but I just finally got my March box! Whew that took forever which is so unusual for me, but I think I understand what the hold up might've been now. I originally ordered a pair of the Birchbox Plus earbuds but then changed my mind and emailed them to cancel it. The rep repsonded that the order was cancelled and I would not be billed for the earbuds, and I wasn't. But guess what? My box arrived yesterday afternoon and packaged up with it was the earbuds! I feel terrible eeeek. They have sent me random extras before by mistake and whenever I email I'm just told to keep them, so I'm sure they'll do the same this time, but I'm going to email just in case.


----------



## erinedavis44 (Mar 24, 2015)

I still haven't received my Birchbox on my second account that I picked a Birchbox plus item for. Unless the plus items are amazing this month I am not sure if I will pick one just because it takes so much longer to receive.


----------



## artlover613 (Mar 24, 2015)

It makes me wonder why they would test new programs like the upgraded box if they can't deliver the boxes with 'plus' items in a timely manner.

Also, I can believe it is the 24th and we don't even know the selection dates yet!


----------



## Morgan Drewniany (Mar 24, 2015)

the video is up!!!

TWO Mad Men boxes - one New York, one LA. Sample choice is as expected.

As soon as she picked up the non-set box I was like "is that Rifle?" SO CUTE. Resisting that tote will be difficult...


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 24, 2015)

lipstick_lady said:


> the video is up!!!
> 
> TWO Mad Men boxes - one New York, one LA. Sample choice is as expected.
> 
> As soon as she picked up the non-set box I was like "is that Rifle?" SO CUTE. Resisting that tote will be difficult...


Yay!  Can you post a link?


----------



## drawbones (Mar 24, 2015)

I just got an email.

https://www.birchbox.com/magazine/video/birchbox-april-2015-sample-choice-birchbox-plus-sneak-peek


----------



## BreZblue (Mar 24, 2015)

I like that there is two curated boxes, and I'm leaning towards the New York one. I really want to try out the brow gel and I think the Liz Earle eyebright looks interesting.


----------



## erinedavis44 (Mar 24, 2015)

FINALLY! I'm so excited. Already reserved the tote


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 24, 2015)

omg the tote is absolutely gorgeous...I don't need it at all lol...but ugh so beautiful!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 24, 2015)

I just received the email with link for April!!

https://www.birchbox.com/magazine/video/birchbox-april-2015-sample-choice-birchbox-plus-sneak-peek?utm_source=Sailthru&amp;utm_medium=email&amp;utm_term=Womens%20Active%20Subs&amp;utm_campaign=032415_W_S_SampleChoice_SneakPeek_Reveal&amp;utm_content=A

I want the NY box or no sample choice!  I don't  like any of the sample choices.  Jane Iredale is a great brand, but the color looks too light for me.


----------



## AshJs3 (Mar 24, 2015)

Rifle Paper Co. is my fave! I will definitely be getting the tumbler and notebook add on.

Edit: It just let me reserve both Birchbox Plus items on the site! When I saw how big the tote was, I had to have that too!

Tumbler + Notebooks https://www.birchbox.com/shop/bbplus-exclusive-rifle-paper-co-tumbler-and-notebook-set?utm_source=linkshare&amp;utm_medium=affiliate&amp;utm_campaign=QFGLnEolOWg&amp;siteID=QFGLnEolOWg-D9bXr1WLB8.OT0em4JC1wg

Tote https://www.birchbox.com/shop/bbplus-rifle-paper-co-birchbox-printed-tote?utm_source=linkshare&amp;utm_medium=affiliate&amp;utm_campaign=QFGLnEolOWg&amp;siteID=QFGLnEolOWg-SOOB.RbB4Ui.f4iJlwcSog


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 24, 2015)

AshJs3 said:


> Rifle Paper Co. is my fave! I will definitely be getting the tumbler and notebook add on.
> 
> Edit: It just let me reserve both Birchbox Plus items on the site! When I saw how big the tote was, I had to have that too!
> 
> ...


Weirdly enough, I just bought the notebooks in my last Birchbox order, and while I think the tumblr is absolutely gorgeous, I don't need another one- I have at least a dozen that I barley use!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I told myself I didn't need to spend the money on the tote because I really don't need ANOTHER bag but like you said, as soon as I saw how roomy it was I just could NOT resist it!! I feel like it's the perfect bag for Spring/Summer to take on day trips or to the beach!


----------



## Sadejane (Mar 24, 2015)

I can't decide which box I want. . they're all so good!  I might go for the Rifle Paper Co. box and choose the Jouer blush (I love Jouer, but haven't tried their blush yet.  That color looks perfect for spring!).   

I'm very tempted by the tote, it's a gorgeous print and looks both sturdy and roomy.  Decision, decisions.  

Are you all keeping your boxes?  I've been recycling mine, though I might regret it since they said there will be some kind of a fun event at the end of the year and encouraged us to keep our boxes.


----------



## TippyAG (Mar 24, 2015)

Just got my April spoiler email, next month looks awesome! Picking one of the mad men boxes for my mom and the jouer PYS form myself.

Those add ons are soooo tempting!!! Not sure I can resist!

Even adding a second sub for this month is super tempting, for those boxes alone!


----------



## artlover613 (Mar 24, 2015)

She was so pretty in the video. I'm still leaning toward the Jane Iredale lip stain, and I think I'm try for the New York Mad Men box.

I LOVE the Rifle Paper box design. I'd actually do Plus this month if only I didn't have too many notepads, drink cups and a new tote already. But big props for the beautiful products.

It looks like we might have to share to get the early selection this month. They didn't say anything about ACES having priority. I did share and wondered why I didn't get the extra 10 points - now we know - but some people seem to have gotten points anyway. Oh well.

Thursday can't come soon enough. &lt;3

EDIT: strike that comment - I swear I read the text twice, but now I see the comment at the bottom that ACES will have early choice. Sorry if I scared anyone.


----------



## ashleygo (Mar 24, 2015)

Does anyone know if you sign up with a new account can you choose the curated box or do you not get that option because you missed the PYS window?


----------



## jenacate (Mar 24, 2015)

If you sign up before the 27th I think you get to choose but don't hold me to that.

I finally decided which one I want becuAse all of the options are so great.

1st choice- New York curated

2nd choice- California curated

3rd choice- jouer PYS

the 27th is my 27th bday so hopefully I get one of those options. If not, I'll leave it up to chance.


----------



## Noel Snow (Mar 24, 2015)

I think I will go with the California box on the main. I was thinking of cancelling the second sub but the riffle paper box is so freaking cute. Maybe I will leave one up to chance.


----------



## biancardi (Mar 24, 2015)

I am going for the NY box!


----------



## biancardi (Mar 24, 2015)

oh and the add on - tumbler &amp; notepads.   I think that is just so pretty and I can never have enough tumblers.


----------



## fancyfarmer (Mar 24, 2015)

I have a question for anyone who has the answer. Can you add both add on's? I did the notebook tumbler set, and then went back and added the tote. Both on the same account. Is that allowed?


----------



## carothcj (Mar 24, 2015)

1) grabbed the tote. Perfect teacher bag and I can never have enough totes!

2) think I'm going to do the NY box on one account and Jane iredale on another. Or not choose a PYS.

3) debating whether or not to grab the tumbler too. It's sooooooo pretty


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 24, 2015)

fancyfarmer said:


> I have a question for anyone who has the answer. Can you add both add on's? I did the notebook tumbler set, and then went back and added the tote. Both on the same account. Is that allowed?


I'm pretty sure I remember people doing this before, but I can't say for sure as I've never done it- I'm assuming they allow it- why wouldn't they want to make more money? haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I just sent the video link to my mom as I normally choose products for her each month, but there were just way too many great choices. She was VERY excited and decided to go with the New York Box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I love the curated boxes but they're always sort of a let down for me when the time comes to see my samples. I love getting the surprise of what's going to be in my box, plus it makes for a more interesting review than getting the same curated box as so many other people. So long-winded rambling explanation short: I chose the Jane Iredale lippie. I love the brand, and I'm not fond of the other two choices, so I'm hoping I'll enjoy the shade of the tint! Plus the added tote is just making me even more excited since it's my first birchbox plus product ever!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AshJs3 (Mar 24, 2015)

fancyfarmer said:


> I have a question for anyone who has the answer. Can you add both add on's? I did the notebook tumbler set, and then went back and added the tote. Both on the same account. Is that allowed?


Yes! I got both too.


----------



## erinedavis44 (Mar 24, 2015)

I reserved both Birchbox choice products! Too cute to pass up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## fancyfarmer (Mar 24, 2015)

Thanks Ladies. I didn't want to miss out.


----------



## biancardi (Mar 24, 2015)

i really wanted a cargo blush and los cabos looks perfect for spring/summer!  I don't like peach colors on my lips but my cheeks love them!


----------



## liliana.ro (Mar 24, 2015)

The BB website is moving as slow as molasses for me. I really want the NY Mad Men box! I was just catching up on season 7 today so I know it's fate lol

For some reason when I try to "share" my box for early access I get a completely blank page. Is anyone else having this problem?


----------



## Kimsuebob (Mar 24, 2015)

liliana.ro said:


> The BB website is moving as slow as molasses for me. I really want the NY Mad Men box! I was just catching up on season 7 today so I know it's fate lol
> 
> For some reason when I try to "share" my box for early access I get a completely blank page. Is anyone else having this problem?


I can't even get my box page to show up at all.  Not even the "box" box is there.


----------



## pearldrop (Mar 24, 2015)

Here is the link to all box upgrades, if you're interested in adding some value hair kits  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/promo/box-upgrades

I am really undecided on what to pick. I just canceled my second sub a few days ago, so I have only one shot. I like the Liz Earle and Beauty Protector in NY box, Laqa and Cynthia Rowley in the California box, but also love the design of the Rifle Paper Co. box. I was planning on picking Jane Iredale as my PYS, but the color seems so pale (even on such fair skin as Lorelei's) and the sample is teeny tiny.
Hmm, I have such bad luck with leaving it to the chance but I might just let them pick something for me.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Mar 24, 2015)

It's been ages since I've seen the Birchbox website do this.  I think the Mad Men tie-in has steered a lot of traffic their way.


----------



## cpl100 (Mar 24, 2015)

My account doesn't even show my box history so I can't do any sharing.  Am I the only one?  That tab is totally missing,


----------



## PeridotCricket (Mar 24, 2015)

I like the cute little pink Jane Iredale lip &amp; cheek tint, but I wish they were sampling the lip quench (clear) instead, and if I could buy it on Birchbox.com, that would be awesome.  The pink does nothing for me except smell good and feel waxy, but I've never used it on my cheeks.  I really hate the Jane Iredale lip plumper.  Tingling cinnamon on my lips is not my thing.  

I think my ideal April box would include something (anything) from Caudalie, an orange lipstick, a dark red Ruffian nail polish, that orange perfume that's not by Atelier, and hair oil.


----------



## carothcj (Mar 25, 2015)

Hmmm my ideal box would be:

- shampoo and conditioner by oribe

- not soap radio shower gel

- a lippie in a color I can actually use

- a paulas choice serum or toner

- another makeup item like a mascara or bronzer or blush


----------



## carothcj (Mar 25, 2015)

I like the look of the curated boxes, but I was expecting them to be a little more 60's themed.


----------



## cpl100 (Mar 25, 2015)

carothcj said:


> I like the look of the curated boxes, but I was expecting them to be a little more 60's themed.


And what happened to the liquid eyeliner which they specifically mentioned?


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Mar 25, 2015)

I love the rifle box! I hope the Jane iredale stain is available when I pick.

I wonder if the tote will be available to buy next month for regular price but with points. I don't have the extra money this month but man that tote is gorgeous!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 25, 2015)

carothcj said:


> I like the look of the curated boxes, but I was expecting them to be a little more 60's themed.





cpl100 said:


> And what happened to the liquid eyeliner which they specifically mentioned?



I was expecting more of 60's themed boxes, but I like the boxes anyway.


----------



## artemiss (Mar 25, 2015)

My cat might have clicked on that referral link my 2nd account posted so I have a shot at getting one of each of the curated boxes. :bandit: Mostly because I really liked the contents of the CA one, but I love the box for the NY one.
 

I agree, I am a little bummed they didn't go with a more 60's vibe. My hubby's BB man has cocktail syrup and whiskey stones, so I had held out a little hope that they would throw us retro fans a bone, even if it meant weird stuff like fake eyelashes and liquid liners. (I personally would love, but I could see where folks would hate) :couch:


----------



## Sunfish (Mar 25, 2015)

I don't seem to be able to share my box either...was thinking it was b/c I'm on my phone (&amp; don't have another option at the moment as my laptop charger cord died &amp; I'm awaiting the replacement).

I'm only a few dollars away from Aces...essentially I am there as soon as I spend the $40 in points I currently have...so I suppose I could just go that route as I really would like to be able to get my pick this month. ESP since last month was a bit of a bummer for me w/ 2 sample repeats (though CS did respond accordingly w/ 100pts).

I'm deciding between the Jouer PYS - I have a bit of a love affair @ the moment w/ cream blushes - &amp; the NY box.

The tote is very tempting but I think I'm going to pass given that it's so light (color-wise) &amp; thus would likely pick up dirt super easily. If it was a similar design w/ a blue, yellow, mint, etc background - or made of a material that wipes off more readily - I would be 100% in as I do really like it.

The cup &amp; notepad set is also cute &amp; if I didn't have oodles of both items &amp;/or if my budget wasn't so tight I would def be picking it up.


----------



## Pimwee Songwathana (Mar 25, 2015)

I'm pretty disappointed I signed back up to get Mad Men Box. Like others I also expected more of 60s theme. I just don't get how the show inspired them to choose some of these products. It's like, here, Mad men people worked hard. They smoke and drink a lot and prolly don't have time to sleep. That's why we put eye bright in there. Maybe they don't really shower, how about body wash and shaving cream ??


----------



## button6004 (Mar 25, 2015)

I also was expecting the Mad Men boxes to be closer to the theme.  I like some items in the boxes, but not all.  So I think I'm going to go with the jouer.  The sample looks super tiny, but I'd rather a super tiny sample and luck of the draw on my other items than to get stuff I know I wont necessarily love.


----------



## biancardi (Mar 25, 2015)

I thought that there was supposed to be liquid eyeliner and strong holding hairspray too in those mad men boxes. 

but I like the NY box enough to go for it.  March was an awful month for me - I believe I already own that color blush (if not the exact color, very similar) with jouer, and I don't want to risk it again.

the only product I won't use is that oil protect hair stuff - but it does trade well, so it must work nicely - just not for me!


----------



## Zillah Nomura (Mar 25, 2015)

Does anyone have a swatch of the laqa lip lube in the California box?


----------



## Megan Rosini (Mar 25, 2015)

Has anyone been able to share their box page?? This is so frustrating


----------



## Noel Snow (Mar 25, 2015)

artemiss said:


> I agree, I am a little bummed they didn't go with a more 60's vibe. My hubby's BB man has cocktail syrup and whiskey stones, so I had held out a little hope that they would throw us retro fans a bone, even if it meant weird stuff like fake eyelashes and liquid liners. (I personally would love, but I could see where folks would hate) :couch:


That was what I was hoping for, especially when I saw there were two boxes. I figured one would be weird retro items and the other more traditional BB fare. I am thinking I will cancel my second sub and leave the main to chance.


----------



## DreamWarrior (Mar 25, 2015)

I shared something... lol.  Hopefully it works.  We shall see.


----------



## artemiss (Mar 25, 2015)

MeganR44 said:


> Has anyone been able to share their box page?? This is so frustrating


Yes. My primary account has given me 10 pts for sharing both my men's and women's this month. But, I did notice it didn't work for facebook, only twitter. That actually works out for me, as I have a twitter account I use soley for sharing shameless promos into the internet aether. It's a win-win for me, that account follows all the companies I shop at, giving me a quick, condensed place to look for any special social media promos before order online/go to the store, and I don't have to spam my friends' feed with shopping habits, -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LethalLesal (Mar 25, 2015)

Holy moly I need that tote.  I've never spent $28 on a simple tote before, but omfg... i NEED it. 

And I really want the NY box, but I want the pretty rifle box everyone else is going to get. 

What a conundrum.


----------



## Cluck Gable (Mar 25, 2015)

The tote is beautiful, but I think it actually says Rifle Paper Company (or at least what looks like that) on the bottom right there? $28 for a tote would be fine, imo, but I'm not wild about the writing. I think it spoils an otherwise exquisite tote.

But hey, just my two cents.

The Mad Men California box will be my pick for one account, because I haven't tried any of those products yet. And for the second account, I think I will leave it up to the Birchbox gods.

I think possibly the Pop beauty eyeshadow will be a disappointment. Lorelei didn't swatch the shadows well in the video, or it was edited awkwardly, so I'm not convinced the pigmentation is there. We shall see...


----------



## LethalLesal (Mar 25, 2015)

How big is the sample size of the Cargo blush?  Quarter sized?  A little bigger?  

I'm trying to make up my mind now on which April box to go with.  TIA =)


----------



## LethalLesal (Mar 25, 2015)

Cluck Gable said:


> The tote is beautiful, but I think it actually says Rifle Paper Company (or at least what looks like that) on the bottom right there? $28 for a tote would be fine, imo, but I'm not wild about the writing. I think it spoils an otherwise exquisite tote.
> 
> But hey, just my two cents.


Lmao.  I actually literally JUST talked myself out of adding the tote on because of the writing.  I'm sure I can find a similar one that doesn't have a logo on it at Ross or Marshalls or World Market or something for a lot less.  It looks like it might even say Birchbox on it too.  

I only like logos on my bags that I spend hundreds and hundreds of dollars on, and even then it had better be small (like my Coach Preston satchel in Sea Mist - https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/236x/10/a1/07/10a107eb59925218c4b8325ccf8ef010.jpg)


----------



## fancyfarmer (Mar 25, 2015)

Question, since this was my first Birchbox Plus purchase, I was wondering when they tend to send the confirmation email out? Thanks.


----------



## Morgan Drewniany (Mar 25, 2015)

LethalLesal said:


> How big is the sample size of the Cargo blush?  Quarter sized?  A little bigger?
> 
> I'm trying to make up my mind now on which April box to go with.  TIA =)


The Cargo sample is quite big - I got it last month. I'd say maybe it's the size of an American half-dollar and 1/4" thick. It's also a great peach for spring. If I didn't get it in my March bag I'd be all over it this month!


----------



## RedBadger (Mar 25, 2015)

I love the bag! My first upgrade   /emoticons/[email protected].png 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## FreckledCanvas (Mar 25, 2015)

I don't understand the appeal of these add ons. They aren't offered at that much of a discount and you could always combine a 20% off code + your points to get them for so much less. 

Tote - $28 for $35 value (20%)

Tumbler and notepads -  $20 for $25 value (20%)

Unless they are limited quantity, it doesn't make sense. I bet they might sell out initially but I doubt they are really limited. 

Also that tumbler looks like one of those plasticy ones you put your own paper in, something you could probably DIY for $5. The notepads are pretty but how practical? What do people write in little notebooks? If they were blank greeting cards I could see the use.


----------



## LethalLesal (Mar 25, 2015)

lipstick_lady said:


> The Cargo sample is quite big - I got it last month. I'd say maybe it's the size of an American half-dollar and 1/4" thick. It's also a great peach for spring. If I didn't get it in my March bag I'd be all over it this month!


Hell yes!  I'm a total blush addict right now, and I wanted this one in my March box so bad, but I never get the stuff I'm coveting from them.  They sent me two masks in February ffs.  I'm all over that NY box. 

Thanks, love!


----------



## LethalLesal (Mar 25, 2015)

FreckledCanvas said:


> I don't understand the appeal of these add ons. They aren't offered at that much of a discount and you could always combine a 20% off code + your points to get them for so much less.
> 
> Tote - $28 for $35 value (20%)
> 
> ...


"Hey guys!  Here's something from a brand you've never heard of before.  It's worth $100, but we're only going to charge you $20 for it!  We PROMISE you it has that retail value, but there's no way of checking that because it's Birchbox exclusive!!!!"  

That's how I feel about every single add on of theirs ever.


----------



## artemiss (Mar 25, 2015)

LethalLesal said:


> Hell yes!  I'm a total blush addict right now, and I wanted this one in my March box so bad, but I never get the stuff I'm coveting from them.  They sent me two masks in February ffs.  I'm all over that NY box.
> 
> Thanks, love!


It is a really nice shade and size. I actually got it, passed mine onto a friend because I had *just* picked up the Nars Orgasm/Laguna duo last month, and instantly regretted not keeping it at least for travel, tbh.


----------



## LethalLesal (Mar 25, 2015)

artemiss said:


> It is a really nice shade and size. I actually got it, passed mine onto a friend because I had *just* picked up the Nars Orgasm/Laguna duo last month, and instantly regretted not keeping it at least for travel, tbh.


I super need more friends who are into makeup so they can pass awesome along to me.


----------



## Jay.Aitch.Gee (Mar 25, 2015)

'FreckledCanvas' said:


> I don't understand the appeal of these add ons. They aren't offered at that much of a discount and you could always combine a 20% off code + your points to get them for so much less.



That especially true with this month's plus items, imo. I also noticed that the Beauty Protector set is being offered in the "Spotlight on Haircare" add-on category for $23. In the regular Birchbox shop, it retails for $22.95.

Now, a nickel won't exactly break the bank (I hope), but how does RAISING the price AT ALL constitute an "exclusive discount?"


----------



## FreckledCanvas (Mar 25, 2015)

Jay.Aitch.Gee said:


> That especially true with this month's plus items, imo. I also noticed that the Beauty Protector set is being offered in the "Spotlight on Haircare" add-on category for $23. In the regular Birchbox shop, it retails for $22.95.
> 
> Now, a nickel won't exactly break the bank (I hope), but how does RAISING the price AT ALL constitute an "exclusive discount?"


Wow, I didn't even notice that! Making these things "add ons" means people can't use points on them... I have a feeling if they weren't add-ons they'd end up in one of those 40% off sales eventually. I think the notebooks have actually been in that sale before. It's all hype. Rifle Paper Co. is EVERYWHERE now.


----------



## Megan Rosini (Mar 25, 2015)

I still can't figure out how to share my page


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Mar 25, 2015)

MeganR44 said:


> I still can't figure out how to share my page


i can't share my page either but that's probably because Birchbox refuses to work with my iphone.


----------



## jb3480 (Mar 25, 2015)

I was considering the NY box for that giant Cargo blush but it looks maybe too orange-y for me.  I'm gonna go with the Jouer Cheek Tint in Petal.  Blush two month in a row!!  It's like Birchbox is trying to get me to resubscribe after my year runs out this month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Brooklyn (Mar 25, 2015)

Wow, pick your sample items are going fast- both the tote and the tumbler set are sold out! Glad that I didn't want anything this month,


----------



## Brooklyn (Mar 25, 2015)

Sorry- I meant the add on samples. Too much samples and decisions to make!


----------



## erinedavis44 (Mar 25, 2015)

I'm still unsure of what to pick tomorrow...both curated boxes or the NY box and a surprise box?


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 25, 2015)

I can't believe the upgrades sold out already. I had to leave to pick up the kids and go to the store. By the time I got back both options were sold out. I guess I'll have to decide faster next time.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 25, 2015)

erinedavis44 said:


> I'm still unsure of what to pick tomorrow...both curated boxes or the NY box and a surprise box?


If I had two subscriptions I would pick one of the curated boxes and a regular box.  The regular boxes are so cute this month!  Just my two cents,


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 25, 2015)

FreckledCanvas said:


> I don't understand the appeal of these add ons. They aren't offered at that much of a discount and you could always combine a 20% off code + your points to get them for so much less.
> 
> Tote - $28 for $35 value (20%)
> 
> ...


I think that some people just like to add on an item to their box even if it's just a few dollars of a discount. For example, I normally never get a BB Plus add-on item because I never have liked the products enough to spend the money. I did jump on the tote this month because it's exactly the kind of tote I was looking for to lug my laptop and lunch to work every day this Spring. I would have happily purchased it at $28 (not the "retail" value of $35) so I figured why not just toss it in with my box. I don't really think I'm getting a deal on it or anything, I just thought it was pretty.

Also- I use notepads ALL the time. I always have one in my purse. I actually bought the same set of notebooks just a few weeks ago from the Birchbox Shop, only in the floral pattern. I'm always jotting down notes or phone numbers, reminders, poetry, things to remember to do when I get home from work, grocery lists, you name it! I find little notebooks to be totally necessary for my life!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pearldrop (Mar 25, 2015)

Whaaaat? PYS link is live already? 

Birchbox x Rifle Paper Co. box:





MadMen boxes:



Box designs are way too cute this month =)


----------



## LethalLesal (Mar 26, 2015)

MeganR44 said:


> I still can't figure out how to share my page





Shayleemeadows said:


> i can't share my page either but that's probably because Birchbox refuses to work with my iphone.


I've only been able to do it on a computer!


----------



## LethalLesal (Mar 26, 2015)

pearldrop said:


> Whaaaat? PYS link is live already?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


OMG link me please.  They didn't send it to me yet. 

Never mind, I found it! =)  Not letting me choose yet, though.


----------



## pearldrop (Mar 26, 2015)

LethalLesal said:


> OMG link me please.  They didn't send it to me yet.
> 
> Never mind, I found it! =)  Not letting me choose yet, though.


 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Even if it lets you choose later on wait until you receive the link or see that others (if you're Ace 1 day earlier with other Aces, if not the later with other non-Aces) start to receive their links, which you can monitor on the day over Birchbox Facebook timeline posts by users. In the past they did not honor the sample choices which are not made through the new link they sent for that month or through CS, so it's better to be safe  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

What are you picking?


----------



## LethalLesal (Mar 26, 2015)

pearldrop said:


> /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Even if it lets you choose later on wait until you receive the link or see that others (if you're Ace 1 day earlier with other Aces, if not the later with other non-Aces) start to receive their links, which you can monitor on the day over Birchbox Facebook timeline posts by users. In the past they did not honor the sample choices which are not made through the new link they sent for that month or through CS, so it's better to be safe  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> What are you picking?


Thank you =)

I'm getting the NY box.  I NEED that Cargo blush in my life.  

What are you getting?


----------



## theori3 (Mar 26, 2015)

Just saw in the fine print that you can't get one of the guest editor boxes if you're getting the upgrade with 2 nail/makeup products.


----------



## Sashatiara (Mar 26, 2015)

Does the fine print mention anything about FPO/APO addresses?


----------



## theori3 (Mar 26, 2015)

Sashatiara said:


> Does the fine print mention anything about FPO/APO addresses?


Yes, here's all the info:

Unfortunately, April sample choice and the Mad Men guest editor boxes are not available for APO/FPO/DPO military shipping addresses. At this time, we are unable to honor guest editor box selections if you’ve upgraded your subscription with our two full-size makeup or luxury nail subscription add-on; however, you may participate in sample choice.


----------



## carothcj (Mar 26, 2015)

Wait what is the PYS page link?!


----------



## biancardi (Mar 26, 2015)

It won't let me choose yet either. I think they are cracking down on our cheats....


----------



## erinedavis44 (Mar 26, 2015)

theori3 said:


> Just saw in the fine print that you can't get one of the guest editor boxes if you're getting the upgrade with 2 nail/makeup products.


I wonder why?


----------



## theori3 (Mar 26, 2015)

carothcj said:


> Wait what is the PYS page link?!


You have to get it emailed to you, it won't work if you use one someone else sends you. I don't think it's actually live yet, but if you go through the link from previous months' pys emails, you should be able to see the page.


----------



## theori3 (Mar 26, 2015)

erinedavis44 said:


> I wonder why?


I'm not sure (probably has to do with the warehouse where the items are shipped from or something), but I'm pretty ticked off about it... it's aggravating to spend $20 extra for an upgrade only to find out that it actually limits your options.


----------



## erinedavis44 (Mar 26, 2015)

theori3 said:


> I'm not sure (probably has to do with the warehouse where the items are shipped from or something), but I'm pretty ticked off about it... it's aggravating to spend $20 extra for an upgrade only to find out that it actually limits your options.


Hopefully it doesn't effect the bb plus item I ordered.


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 26, 2015)

theori3 said:


> I'm not sure (probably has to do with the warehouse where the items are shipped from or something), but I'm pretty ticked off about it... it's aggravating to spend $20 extra for an upgrade only to find out that it actually limits your options.


me too, I didn't know that by upgrading this would happen...I guess I need to pay attention to fine print more in the future. :angry:


----------



## carothcj (Mar 26, 2015)

theori3 said:


> You have to get it emailed to you, it won't work if you use one someone else sends you. I don't think it's actually live yet, but if you go through the link from previous months' pys emails, you should be able to see the page.


Oh right I knew that. I was just wondering where to find that page that was posted above! I like to look at all the sample choices in one place


----------



## carothcj (Mar 26, 2015)

All of the samples in the NY box looks so big, but I know that the BP oil sample is tiny, so if no resizing was done in the pictures those samples aren't going to be very big (I'm lookin at you Liz Earle eye bright)


----------



## artemiss (Mar 26, 2015)

theori3 said:


> Yes, here's all the info:
> 
> Unfortunately, April sample choice and the Mad Men guest editor boxes are not available for APO/FPO/DPO military shipping addresses. At this time, we are unable to honor guest editor box selections if you’ve upgraded your subscription with our two full-size makeup or luxury nail subscription add-on; however, you may participate in sample choice.


As bad as it sounds for those blindsided by it, I'm kinda glad they did this. I have *never* been able to get a curated box, as it seems like the early-access bloggers and makeup hoarders always get to them first. I made sure to get a sign up on one account and made Aces on the other, but I really hadn't held out hope that I would get even one of the two curated boxes this month, even with all that.

Now, there is a glimmer...


----------



## somedaysunday (Mar 26, 2015)

I'm really showing my obsessive side here, but when (as in what time of the day) do you ladies usually get the selection email? I'm newly re-subscribed to BB and the curated box thing is new for me!


----------



## BreZblue (Mar 26, 2015)

somedaysunday said:


> I'm really showing my obsessive side here, but when (as in what time of the day) do you ladies usually get the selection email? I'm newly re-subscribed to BB and the curated box thing is new for me!


Last month I got mine around 12:30 PM


----------



## artlover613 (Mar 26, 2015)

somedaysunday said:


> I'm really showing my obsessive side here, but when (as in what time of the day) do you ladies usually get the selection email? I'm newly re-subscribed to BB and the curated box thing is new for me!


I live on the East Coast and I have two accounts. For the one I have had for 30 months I receive the email around 3pm. For the account I have had for 9 months the email usually arrives at 10am. So, I don't know if there is a rhyme or reason but they have been consistent.

However, I have not received anything yet and it is 10:40. .???


----------



## LethalLesal (Mar 26, 2015)

carothcj said:


> Oh right I knew that. I was just wondering where to find that page that was posted above! I like to look at all the sample choices in one place


I just googled "birchbox pick your sample" and it's the first link.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 26, 2015)

The link is up, should be soooooooon!








whoops someone already posted!  ha!


----------



## theori3 (Mar 26, 2015)

.


----------



## Noel Snow (Mar 26, 2015)

artemiss said:


> As bad as it sounds for those blindsided by it, I'm kinda glad they did this. I have *never* been able to get a curated box, as it seems like the early-access bloggers and makeup hoarders always get to them first. I made sure to get a sign up on one account and made Aces on the other, but I really hadn't held out hope that I would get even one of the two curated boxes this month, even with all that.
> 
> Now, there is a glimmer...


I'm going to skip the editor boxes. At first I was just going to pick one to avoid getting a bummer box, but I'd rather it went to someone who is dying for it.  There isn't anything in either that I particularly want.  I think I will grab the tiny Jane Iridel lip stain because I've wanted to try a plumping lipstick and cancel my second sub.


----------



## Jen51 (Mar 26, 2015)

My email just came.  I picked the California box.


----------



## bliss10977 (Mar 26, 2015)

Me too!


----------



## Zillah Nomura (Mar 26, 2015)

My link just came, I picked the Jane Iredale.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## somedaysunday (Mar 26, 2015)

Mine came, too! I went for the NY box   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kmessenger (Mar 26, 2015)

A watched pot never boils and a watched email account never delivers a sample choice email.


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 26, 2015)

Are Aces still getting the e-mails today or did we HAVE to share on twitter/fb in order to get early access? I just assumed since I was an Ace I'd be getting the e-mail.

Now I'm worried because I haven't seen it for either one of my accounts  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm not too worried about my box but I would really love to get my mother the New York box that she really wants!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Mar 26, 2015)

what's good to get? I didnt get to look at the options yet.  Anything MUST HAVE&gt;


----------



## boxesandboxes (Mar 26, 2015)

no email for this ACE yet. But watched video. WOW. Lots of peach.  Not my color. :/  Will try one of the mad men, I guess.


----------



## artemiss (Mar 26, 2015)

MissJexie said:


> Are Aces still getting the e-mails today or did we HAVE to share on twitter/fb in order to get early access? I just assumed since I was an Ace I'd be getting the e-mail.
> 
> Now I'm worried because I haven't seen it for either one of my accounts  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm not too worried about my box but I would really love to get my mother the New York box that she really wants!


I'm an Ace on one account, and had a sign up on the other, and nothing from either..


----------



## catipa (Mar 26, 2015)

I got my link about 20 minutes ago, I went with the Jane Iredale.  I was going to leave it up to chance, but at the last minute had a change of heart.  I hope I like it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Edit-to add-I am an Ace, and I did not share my box this month.


----------



## LethalLesal (Mar 26, 2015)

I haven't gotten my link.  I'm an Ace, and I shared on FB as well.  

I did, however, cancel and resub using the GAP10 code.  I wonder if that might have something to do with it? 

Did any of you who got the link already cancel and resub using the promo points?


----------



## brandyk (Mar 26, 2015)

i've had my account for 2 years and always get my emails last - if ever. i'm an Ace. does anyone else have this problem? why does birchbox poop on me?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## artemiss (Mar 26, 2015)

I just got the link on the account that had a share..picked the NY box. So, it does appear shares take precedence over Aces, at least on my two accounts..


----------



## biancardi (Mar 26, 2015)

I am an ACE and I got it my email 5 minutes ago - I got the NY box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I am pretty exited to get it!


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 26, 2015)

*crying*

AHH I have to leave for work in 20 minutes and still no email on either account!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm really hoping I get it soon because my mom will be so sad if she can't get the NY box- she's super picky with products so unless I get her a curated box and know what's in it ahead of time, she tends to get a ton of things she can't use. 

C'MON Birchbox!


----------



## theori3 (Mar 26, 2015)

I've only gotten an email for the Ace account that has the upgrade, so I couldn't select a curated box. I went with the Jouer tint on that account, now waiting for my other Ace account so I can hopefully snag the NY box!


----------



## LethalLesal (Mar 26, 2015)

Yet again, I'm probably not going to get my gorgeous cargo blush I've been coveting =(


----------



## jenacate (Mar 26, 2015)

MissJexie said:


> *crying*
> 
> AHH I have to leave for work in 20 minutes and still no email on either account!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


I FINALLY convinced my mom to ditch ipsy and get bb instead because we both want the NY box. I have a feeling neither of us will get it. If I don't get it, oh well, the Cali or Pys will be fine but that's the only one she wants


----------



## artlover613 (Mar 26, 2015)

The notes under the video Confirmed ACES will get to pick today. I ended up receiving emails on both accounts at the same time for once at 12:30. Usually my PYS emails arrive five hours apart so it seems they are sending out email bursts differently this month. I hope everyone here gets the pick they want!


----------



## brittainy (Mar 26, 2015)

No email for me yet. I shared yesterday and am also ACES


----------



## jb3480 (Mar 26, 2015)

I'm an Ace who shared on my fake FB account, and my PYS email came in at 11:30 mountain time.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 26, 2015)

I'm getting two confirmation emails on my selections. I guess they want to be double sure I get my choices.

ha!


----------



## erinedavis44 (Mar 26, 2015)

Still no emails on either of my accounts, I shared my box a couple of days ago.


----------



## theori3 (Mar 26, 2015)

Just got the email!


----------



## LethalLesal (Mar 26, 2015)

GOT THE EMAIL, GOT MY NY BOX.  I'M SCREAMING BECAUSE I'M EXCITED!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 26, 2015)

I am Ace's and just reserved the NY box!   I am glad it was still in stock.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## button6004 (Mar 26, 2015)

I went with the Jouer, and I'm hopeful it leads me to a good box overall!


----------



## Kmessenger (Mar 26, 2015)

I have two accounts, one is ace, and both shared and so far I have only received the email on my non-aces account. But honestly don't carr because I got my NY box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I do think it's a bit strange that the ace account wouldn't get precedence.


----------



## artemiss (Mar 26, 2015)

Kmessenger said:


> I have two accounts, one is ace, and both shared and so far I have only received the email on my non-aces account. But honestly don't carr because I got my NY box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I do think it's a bit strange that the ace account wouldn't get precedence.


Same here, still nothing on the Ace account, but I am already over the moon that got the box I liked the most, so not getting a sample choice on that account wouldn't be the worst thing in the world.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## erinedavis44 (Mar 26, 2015)

Did everyone that shared their box get points for doing so? Just wondering because I didn't and I want to make sure that my share actually worked and that I will get to pick early.


----------



## artemiss (Mar 26, 2015)

LethalLesal said:


> GOT THE EMAIL, GOT MY NY BOX.  I'M SCREAMING BECAUSE I'M EXCITED!


Yay! You finally get your blush!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## somedaysunday (Mar 26, 2015)

erinedavis44 said:


> Did everyone that shared their box get points for doing so? Just wondering because I didn't and I want to make sure that my share actually worked and that I will get to pick early.


I did get 10 points for sharing last week.


----------



## Morgan Drewniany (Mar 26, 2015)

Gosh darn it, I shared on both platforms and still haven't seen an email.

I probably shouldn't be too anxious since I'm non-ACES and this is an unfair advantage to begin with but I always got my sample choice second day around 10:30-11 A! 

I did get points for sharing too, for those wondering.


----------



## pearldrop (Mar 26, 2015)

LethalLesal said:


> Thank you =)
> 
> I'm getting the NY box.  I NEED that Cargo blush in my life.
> 
> What are you getting?


I received Cargo blush in March, it's so good! You will love it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I just picked the Jane Iredale. Hope the other items will be good too.

Enjoy your NY box goodies.


----------



## pearldrop (Mar 26, 2015)

MissJexie said:


> Are Aces still getting the e-mails today or did we HAVE to share on twitter/fb in order to get early access? I just assumed since I was an Ace I'd be getting the e-mail.
> 
> Now I'm worried because I haven't seen it for either one of my accounts  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm not too worried about my box but I would really love to get my mother the New York box that she really wants!


I'm Ace and received it 1-2 hours ago without sharing anything. 

I think you should send them an e-mail with your sample choice, they will do it for you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LethalLesal (Mar 26, 2015)

artemiss said:


> Yay! You finally get your blush!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


It's a dream come true!  =) lol


----------



## Noel Snow (Mar 26, 2015)

I picked the Jane Iredale too. A lip plumper is on my beauty bucket list.


----------



## pearldrop (Mar 26, 2015)

LethalLesal said:


> Yet again, I'm probably not going to get my gorgeous cargo blush I've been coveting =(


If you're an ACE send them an e-mail with your choice using this link: https://support.birchbox.com/hc/en-us/requests/new

They will do it for you. Don't worry, you will get that blush  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

EDIT: Yay, congrats! Enjoy your blush.


----------



## nikkiaust17 (Mar 26, 2015)

im aces now but didnt get an email yet, i usually get it at noon!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> makes me sad


----------



## pearldrop (Mar 26, 2015)

nikkiaust17 said:


> im aces now but didnt get an email yet, i usually get it at noon!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> makes me sad


Hope your email will come very soon. Everything is in stock as of now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

What are you getting?


----------



## nikkiaust17 (Mar 26, 2015)

wow i just said on the birchbox fb page that im aces and didnt get it and i got it 5 minutes later haha oh i picked the Jane Iredale as well! i was afraid of picking the eyeshadow thinking the rest of the box maybe kind of poopy


----------



## Kelli Ann (Mar 26, 2015)

_No email yet..._


----------



## artemiss (Mar 26, 2015)

The email on my ACE account just came at 3pm. As of then, all the choices were still available.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PeridotCricket (Mar 26, 2015)

I re-subbed yesterday on my 2nd Aces account.  I got the Sample Choice E-mail on that account at 12:40 today.  I chose the New York Box.  I've stayed subscribed on my primary Aces account this month, despite 2 100-point codes because I didn't want to miss out on Sample Choice this month.  No e-mail on that account yet.  I want the California box on that account.  I spend way too much money on Birchbox, can't you tell?


----------



## Toby Burke (Mar 26, 2015)

I got the jane iredale on my ACE account and the Jouer on my nonACE account  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Morgan Drewniany (Mar 26, 2015)

I think the key to getting the email is complaining on MuT - I just got mine and reserved the Jane Iredale.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Brooklyn (Mar 26, 2015)

What time tomorrow do the non aces emails go out? Can you reserve a box without getting an email?


----------



## Lisa80 (Mar 26, 2015)

I picked the Jouer blush.


----------



## Kelli Ann (Mar 26, 2015)

Sent email as suggested. Just hope I can make it around tomorrow when they open up again....


----------



## LadyGordon (Mar 26, 2015)

I'm not an Ace but shared on Twitter and got my email at noon CST. I picked the Jouer tint as I'm in need of some new blush, wasn't interested in the others. I didn't care for the mad man curated boxes either. I've never picked a sample choice, so will see how this goes this month. Hopefully better than the last couple of months where I haven't really liked most of the items I've gotten.


----------



## Hectors Friend (Mar 26, 2015)

I liked the NY box.  I'll use everything in it.


----------



## Zillah Nomura (Mar 26, 2015)

I still haven't received my SC email on my non-ace account  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## erinedavis44 (Mar 26, 2015)

Didn't receive an email on my second account but I think I might just leave it up to chance. Picked the NY box on my first account which is what I really wanted.


----------



## carothcj (Mar 26, 2015)

erinedavis44 said:


> Didn't receive an email on my second account but I think I might just leave it up to chance. Picked the NY box on my first account which is what I really wanted.


Same here!!!!!


----------



## jenacate (Mar 26, 2015)

erinedavis44 said:


> Did everyone that shared their box get points for doing so? Just wondering because I didn't and I want to make sure that my share actually worked and that I will get to pick early.


I didn't. And I also didn't get the points from my mom clicking on it and signing up.


----------



## liliana.ro (Mar 26, 2015)

Ugh, didn't get my email. I shared on Facebook as soon as the page was up on the 24th/25th early morning. It took forever since their website was having problems.

But now I'm torn between PYS and the New York box. I know for sure I'll use most of the stuff from that box. But I like the colors of the POP shadows. Decisions, decisions,


----------



## SouthernSass (Mar 26, 2015)

No PYS email on any of my accounts. All three aces and I did the share thing on all of them. I can't find last month's links either.


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 26, 2015)

I've left my last couple boxes up to chance and got great boxes. This time I picked the Jouer blush.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Mar 26, 2015)

I just checked my e-mail settings on the Aces account that hasn't gotten the Sample Choice E-mail.  It was set to Unsubscribed.  Funny.  Not.  I get at least 5 Birchbox e-mails a week on that account.  So mad right now.


----------



## Miccarty2 (Mar 26, 2015)

I just got Ace status and I shared my box and got my sample choice email around 1:30 mountain time. I picked the Jane Iredale. I was really tempted by the NY box as I know I'd like everything in it, but I felt like going for the surprise. Fingers crossed!


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 26, 2015)

I did eventually get my e-mails- I was at work and had to download the yahoomail app to access my second accounts sample choice e-mail, but I was actually pretty happy to see that everything was still in stock by the time I got around to choosing! Got my mom her NY box and got myself the Jane Iredale tint  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sweetietaa (Mar 27, 2015)

I picked the Jouer blush.  It was a hard decision this month, everything looked great.


----------



## Zillah Nomura (Mar 27, 2015)

Finally was able to reserve the NY box so I'll be getting that on one account, and the Jane Iredale tint on my main account. I'm wondering how the tint compares to Tarte's lipsurgence skintuitive lip tint, has anyone tried it yet?


----------



## jenacate (Mar 27, 2015)

Still waiting on my link so I thought I'd ask a question. What's the deal with sharing your box? I did that for the first time and did t get any points, or early selection. AND my mom signed up using that link and I didn't get referrel either. I know she used my link becuAse i did it for her. I already emailed bb but that could take days to hear back. Is that normal? One of the reasons I left ipsy was because I never got credit for my referrals. I just re signed to bb in February and this is the third I've had to email them already about issues. First was my March box lost in transit. Then they messed up my order for my moms bday and now this. Is this normal? Oh and today's my birthday so I'm probably going to throw a fit if I don't get the ny box lol.


----------



## artlover613 (Mar 27, 2015)

@@jenacate

Happy Birthday! Don't worry, just Call customer service. Tell them you shared and also referred and give your pick. I've only had great experiences with CS and I'm sure they will take care of you.


----------



## artemiss (Mar 27, 2015)

Happy birthday! I would be so upset, too! I agree, give them a call! I have had nothing but great CS from BB, so it makes me kinda sad to see you aren't.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DreamWarrior (Mar 27, 2015)

Woot! Woot!  NYC Box!!! ldlad:


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Mar 27, 2015)

Got the email around 10:45 and noticed it at 11:30 (est) all choices were available except the pop shadows! I'm shocked that was the first to go. Im happy I got my first choice the Jane iredale.


----------



## goldenmeans (Mar 27, 2015)

I'm seriously considering resubscribing just to get that box. I don't even care what's inside.


----------



## Zillah Nomura (Mar 27, 2015)

Shayleemeadows said:


> Got the email around 10:45 and noticed it at 11:30 (est) all choices were available except the pop shadows! I'm shocked that was the first to go. Im happy I got my first choice the Jane iredale.


Weird, I have never used  Pop brand eyeshadows before but they looked kind of cheap from the sample choice video.


----------



## jenacate (Mar 27, 2015)

Ziieno said:


> Weird, I have never used Pop brand eyeshadows before but they looked kind of cheap from the sample choice video.


I got a mini palette like that in Browns from ipsy awhile back and it's actually not terrible. However Im shocked that it's the first thing sold out


----------



## Zillah Nomura (Mar 27, 2015)

jenacate said:


> I got a mini palette like that in Browns from ipsy awhile back and it's actually not terrible. However Im shocked that it's the first thing sold out


I'm thinking size had a lot to do with it. Take your pic from a tiny blush, lip tint, OR an eyeshadow trio. I thought the NY box would have been the first to go considering it contains both Liz Earle and Anastasia products.


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Mar 27, 2015)

I also thought the ny box would be first to go. Size might have been a factor but it's also possible they just had more available in the other choices. Maybe they had limited quantities of the shadows.


----------



## jenacate (Mar 27, 2015)

Finally got my email! The PYS choices are ALL sold out, but both currated boxes are still available. I'm very excited I got the New York box. My mom still never got her email but I'm starting to think that since this is her first month, she won't get it.


----------



## vespergirl (Mar 27, 2015)

jenacate said:


> I got a mini palette like that in Browns from ipsy awhile back and it's actually not terrible. However Im shocked that it's the first thing sold out


I know that Pop gets a lot of flack, but I also got a bronzer from them in an Ipsy bag last year, and it's by far my favorite bronzer, and I'm comparing to Nars &amp; Benefit. Go figure ...


----------



## jenacate (Mar 27, 2015)

I have a few things from them as well that I love.


----------



## vespergirl (Mar 27, 2015)

Well, I had a good experience with customer service today. This is my first Birchbox, but I subscribed for March by 3/21 so since April is technically my second box, I was supposed to get sample choice. I emailed this morning to say I never got an email or my bonus points for my code, and some guy replied that I don't get a choice on my first box. I had to email back a screenshot of their ad that said as long as I subscribed by 3/21 I would get a choice for April's Box, then someone else replied &amp; said she would be happy to help me, but samples were going fast.

My first choice, the Jane Iredale, was already sold out, but I was really torn between that &amp; Jouer, so I was really happy with my second choice too (she got me the Jouer). So, the first guy was not at all helpful, and it was annoying that I had to dig up their ad to make them honor it, but they did come through with great service in the end.


----------



## artemiss (Mar 27, 2015)

Funny, it's not at all how I would have imagined things selling out, especially not from folks on here or other places I lurk.

Not even counting the Mad Men connection, which I bet was a huge let down for folks expecting retro items, and based on contents alone, I expected the NY box followed by the CA box to sell out first, then the lippy, the blush and finally some folks would get stuck with the shadow if they wanted a choice.


----------



## erinedavis44 (Mar 27, 2015)

I'm so excited. Jane Iredale on my first account and NY box on my second. This is going to be a great month


----------



## liliana.ro (Mar 28, 2015)

Everything but the Mad Men boxes was sold out by the time I finally got my email. Haven't heard back from BB customer service yet.

I'm going to pass on the MM boxes because upon further inspection, I figure I'd use maybe 2 things out of each. I will give BB another chance to "wow" me


----------



## Toby Burke (Mar 28, 2015)

vespergirl said:


> I know that Pop gets a lot of flack, but I also got a bronzer from them in an Ipsy bag last year, and it's by far my favorite bronzer, and I'm comparing to Nars &amp; Benefit. Go figure ...


Yep, I use mine all the time as well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Weebs (Mar 28, 2015)

I had two accounts for a long time but bought a new car and had to cancel a bunch of my subscriptions, including my 2nd Birchbox account... well.... I couldn't decide between the MM NY or MM Cali box so I caved and reopened my 2nd account just so I could get both!  I'm so bad.  LOL


----------



## mascara117827 (Mar 28, 2015)

So, my husband's sub box arrived smashed, which was a huge bummer since this box was so neat-looking. We had selected the Happy Socks for the lifestyle pick, but there is only one pair. I thought it was supposed to be two. Does anyone else have the Men's sub? I emailed them (which I hate to do given the 50/50 chance that someone will actually read my email fully). Ruined pretty box + missing socks (?) = :/


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 28, 2015)

mascara117827 said:


> So, my husband's sub box arrived smashed, which was a huge bummer since this box was so neat-looking. We had selected the Happy Socks for the lifestyle pick, but there is only one pair. I thought it was supposed to be two. Does anyone else have the Men's sub? I emailed them (which I hate to do given the 50/50 chance that someone will actually read my email fully). Ruined pretty box + missing socks (?) = :/


I also get a Men's sub for my fiance, he chose the whiskey stones and the syrup- but there was definitely supposed to be 2 pairs of socks! They will help you out for sure- I've had a few issues with my BB Man in the past and they've always either sent me the missing products, or given points as an apology  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## artemiss (Mar 28, 2015)

I got a school friend I don't know all that well to sign up last minute using my referral link because she was excited by the idea of getting a retro themed Mad Men box. She was a little bummed when she saw the products weren't quite 'retro' in the themed boxes, but she said really liked the flowery RPC in the video, so she signed up anyway.
Well, she texted me a bit ago saying she got an email saying her box has already shipped. We looked it up using the cheat, and sure enough, it was a March box, and not one that really wowed her, at that. Needless to say, she was not happy, has cancelled her sub, and I feel like I scammed her somehow because I referred her, thinking she would get the April/Mad Men Box, since that was what the next box would be, and it was already so late that the new video was up.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## theori3 (Mar 28, 2015)

artemiss said:


> I got a school friend I don't know all that well to sign up last minute using my referral link because she was excited by the idea of getting a retro themed Mad Men box. She was a little bummed when she saw the products weren't quite 'retro' in the themed boxes, but she said really liked the flowery RPC in the video, so she signed up anyway.
> 
> Well, she texted me a bit ago saying she got an email saying her box has already shipped. We looked it up using the cheat, and sure enough, it was a March box, and not one that really wowed her, at that. Needless to say, she was not happy, has cancelled her sub, and I feel like I scammed her somehow because I referred her, thinking she would get the April/Mad Men Box, since that was what the next box would be, and it was already so late that the new video was up.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


In general, you get the box from the month you sign up, even if it's the end of the month.


----------



## jenacate (Mar 28, 2015)

theori3 said:


> In general, you get the box from the month you sign up, even if it's the end of the month.


My mom signed up on the 26th and it said her box would be shipped April 9. Will she get the march box? She was hoping for a mad man box but we figured she won't get a choice her first month.


----------



## theori3 (Mar 28, 2015)

jenacate said:


> My mom signed up on the 26th and it said her box would be shipped April 9. Will she get the march box? She was hoping for a mad man box but we figured she won't get a choice her first month.


I'm not sure--if you check her account settings, it might say March box.


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Mar 28, 2015)

I haven't even paid for April yet and I'm ready to have it in my hands!!


----------



## Zillah Nomura (Mar 29, 2015)

Shayleemeadows said:


> I haven't even paid for April yet and I'm ready to have it in my hands!!


 Really? Omg lucky! What'd you get?


----------



## mascara117827 (Mar 29, 2015)

MissJexie said:


> I also get a Men's sub for my fiance, he chose the whiskey stones and the syrup- but there was definitely supposed to be 2 pairs of socks! They will help you out for sure- I've had a few issues with my BB Man in the past and they've always either sent me the missing products, or given points as an apology  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


@@MissJexie, CS just emailed me (on a Sunday!), and they are shipping him a new box. I was pleasantly surprised. The last few interactions I had with CS were confusing at best. They didn't comment on the socks at all, though, but I assume that is why.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pearldrop (Mar 29, 2015)

Jay.Aitch.Gee said:


> That especially true with this month's plus items, imo. I also noticed that the Beauty Protector set is being offered in the "Spotlight on Haircare" add-on category for $23. In the regular Birchbox shop, it retails for $22.95.
> 
> Now, a nickel won't exactly break the bank (I hope), but how does RAISING the price AT ALL constitute an "exclusive discount?"


I still laugh at this you pointed out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

The spotlight is out of stock but the cheaper one in store is available where you can pay with points and will probably arrive a lot sooner with free shipping than the plus item  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Toby Burke (Mar 30, 2015)

I got a 3rd account, simply for the referrals points on my ACE account. Since I signed up 3/29 will I get the March or April box?


----------



## theori3 (Mar 30, 2015)

Tobygirl said:


> I got a 3rd account, simply for the referrals points on my ACE account. Since I signed up 3/29 will I get the March or April box?


From what I understand, you'll receive the March box and then be billed on 4/1 for the April box. I can't seem to find any info on Birchbox's website with a solid cut-off day, though, so maybe there is some flexibility if they've run out of the current month's boxes.

ETA: I suggest contacting Birchbox for a more accurate answer.


----------



## artemiss (Mar 30, 2015)

I saw my friend in class today, and she said that CS emailed her back over the weekend and gave her the choice of getting the regular April Box or one of the curated ones if she wanted to resub. She seemed impressed with that, so wtg CS, lol
 

That also means that if someone really had their heart set on a guest editor box, there were still some left, so CS might be able to swing one for you on a new account with an email...


----------



## pearldrop (Mar 31, 2015)

They finally started working on the box pages (but nothing is uploaded yet). It seems like there will be 66 combinations in April since 1 to 66 give 404 error, https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/april-2015/april-2015-bb67 returns the regular shop page  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Come on BB, upload some box combinations, we need to be occupied until the 10th  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Toby Burke (Mar 31, 2015)

Tobygirl said:


> I got a 3rd account, simply for the referrals points on my ACE account. Since I signed up 3/29 will I get the March or April box?


Reply from CS:

"Thanks for writing in! I am so sorry for any confusion.

Please know that your first box will be an April box! "

Excited!


----------



## jbird1175 (Mar 31, 2015)

I finally got m confirmation email for Birchbox Plus yesterday. I was beginning to worry that I wouldn't be getting the Rifle tote! I'm also confirmed for the Jane Iredale.... my BB cannot get here soon enough  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kristen121 (Mar 31, 2015)

I chose the New York box on one account and and didn't pick anything one my second account. Can't wait for the New York box!


----------



## Jay.Aitch.Gee (Mar 31, 2015)

Digression/Confession: I have never seen Mad Men (I know, I know)....I know it's about a marketing firm set in the 1960s or something, but how do "New York" and "California" fit in? Are there 2 offices? A mid-show location change?

(Other than MAYBE the "bathing with sharks" body wash in the CA box, I don't see a compelling locale-specific theme to the curated boxes, so I was curious how those states fit in with the show.)

I suppose I could check the ol' wikipedia, but tonight I'm a big fan of being lazy.

TIA!!


----------



## biancardi (Mar 31, 2015)

Jay.Aitch.Gee said:


> *Digression/Confession: I have never seen Mad Men (I know, I know)....I know it's about a marketing firm set in the 1960s or something, but how do "New York" and "California" fit in? Are there 2 offices? A mid-show location change?*
> 
> (Other than MAYBE the "bathing with sharks" body wash in the CA box, I don't see a compelling locale-specific theme to the curated boxes, so I was curious how those states fit in with the show.)
> 
> ...



There are two offices   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  They split the offices a couple of seasons ago.  You have to watch Mad Men!  It is damn good show


----------



## fancyfarmer (Mar 31, 2015)

biancardi said:


> There are two offices  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> They split the offices a couple of seasons ago. You have to watch Mad Men! It is damn good show


Soooooooooo Good!


----------



## BreZblue (Mar 31, 2015)

I started Mad Men season 1 last Thursday and now I am half way through season 4...it's pretty addicting


----------



## boxesandboxes (Mar 31, 2015)

Jay.Aitch.Gee said:


> Digression/Confession: I have never seen Mad Men (I know, I know)....I know it's about a marketing firm set in the 1960s or something, but how do "New York" and "California" fit in? Are there 2 offices? A mid-show location change?
> 
> (Other than MAYBE the "bathing with sharks" body wash in the CA box, I don't see a compelling locale-specific theme to the curated boxes, so I was curious how those states fit in with the show.)
> 
> ...


i've never either. not too concerned about it to be fair.


----------



## biancardi (Mar 31, 2015)

BreZblue said:


> I started Mad Men season 1 last Thursday and now I am half way through season 4...it's pretty addicting



the best scene ever - it made me cry - and I wanted to believe that Don was turning over a new leaf

https://vimeo.com/20736616


----------



## Aab09540 (Apr 1, 2015)

Ha! Loved my email from Birchbox this morning! Is it sad that I was extremely excited when I saw the "Saved by the Bell" theme!


----------



## Cluck Gable (Apr 1, 2015)

I loathe April Fools Day. https://www.birchbox.com/shop/saved-by-the-box?


----------



## somedaysunday (Apr 1, 2015)

Uggg. I was halfway through the mental debate of giving up my Mad Men NY box for something (anything!) that has to do with Zack Morris....man, I'm a sucker. You got me where it hurts, Birchbox!


----------



## artemiss (Apr 1, 2015)

Lol, I agree, Seeing 'Saved by the Bell Box' would have gotten me excited, then sad it wasn't real.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 
They also did one for Birchbox Man: The Mail Order Beard Box


----------



## girlnamedpete (Apr 1, 2015)

Cluck Gable said:


> I loathe April Fools Day. https://www.birchbox.com/shop/saved-by-the-box?


Umm, yeah.  I am more concerned about that poor doggy in the filthy tub!  :wassatt:   *LOL*


----------



## girlnamedpete (Apr 1, 2015)

Jay.Aitch.Gee said:


> Digression/Confession: I have never seen Mad Men (I know, I know)....I know it's about a marketing firm set in the 1960s or something, but how do "New York" and "California" fit in? Are there 2 offices? A mid-show location change?
> 
> (Other than MAYBE the "bathing with sharks" body wash in the CA box, I don't see a compelling locale-specific theme to the curated boxes, so I was curious how those states fit in with the show.)
> 
> ...


Shshshshhshhshsshsh!  Me neither.......and I WORK for WB.  :blink2:


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 1, 2015)

I've never watched Mad Men either  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## artemiss (Apr 1, 2015)

Bizgirlva said:


> I've never watched Mad Men either  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I always followed the posts on the fashion blogs long before I watched the show..then I sat down and watched something like the first 4 seasons all at once and got hooked. I am not sure if I can link due to TOS, but there are a couple of amazing blogs that go over Janie Bryant's exhaustive attention to detail in every episode. Totally worth a read if you are into that sort of thing.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Judith Lattimore (Apr 1, 2015)

I ended up opting for the New York style Mad Men Box. It was the toughest decision ever!!! I LOVE that Rifle Paper Co box!! If nobody wants their box, PLEASE send it my way!!! I really want it!! Thanks!


----------



## Geek2 (Apr 1, 2015)

April spoiler from Instagram



Spoiler


----------



## boxesandboxes (Apr 2, 2015)

So that's one of the options for people who didnt pick one of the mad men boxes?  Bummed. I would like that.


----------



## artemiss (Apr 2, 2015)

It looks like they are offering the choice to get the Mad Men box with new subscriptions and the code MADMEN15. No idea if you get a choice, or if you're stuck with what they send you..


----------



## misskelliemarie (Apr 2, 2015)

While were waiting for more spoilers and box pages to load does anyone have any recommendations for a good makeup removing cleanser? I am using the Emma Hardie one right now and I love it! Is there anything similar on birchboxes website. I'm looking to use points on it. I really like using muslin cloths to wipe it off since they are easier and less messy then splashing water on your face. Thanks for any advice!

Also that Fekkai spoiler looks really interesting! I hope I get it! I'm not normally too fussed over hair producs either!


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Apr 2, 2015)

WHERE ARE THE BOX PAGES??  I'm ready to start checking them out.  Can someone give me the link for when they eventually work?  I have it bookmarked at home but want it at work too!

Thanks.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AshleyK (Apr 2, 2015)

misskelliemarie said:


> While were waiting for more spoilers and box pages to load does anyone have any recommendations for a good makeup removing cleanser? I am using the Emma Hardie one right now and I love it! Is there anything similar on birchboxes website. I'm looking to use points on it. I really like using muslin cloths to wipe it off since they are easier and less messy then splashing water on your face. Thanks for any advice!
> 
> Also that Fekkai spoiler looks really interesting! I hope I get it! I'm not normally too fussed over hair producs either!


I really like the Liz Earle cleanse and polish. After using the sample I got through Birchbox, I got the set that included the toner and moisturizer through liz earle's site. I really want to try the Emma Hardie one!


----------



## Geek2 (Apr 2, 2015)

I really like the Liz Early myself. I like the whole Liz Early line and used to use a lot of the products. Haven't tried the Emma Hardie one either.


----------



## fancyfarmer (Apr 2, 2015)

For anyone who has bought the BB Plus items previously, I think the email said they were going to charge for them today. Is BB usually accurate with the charge dates, because I'm still waiting.


----------



## fancyfarmer (Apr 2, 2015)

fancyfarmer said:


> For anyone who has bought the BB Plus items previously, I think the email said they were going to charge for them today. Is BB usually accurate with the charge dates, because I'm still waiting.


Lol, it never fails, I post, and whatever I am asking happens. My credit card is reflecting my plus charge.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Apr 2, 2015)

mascara117827 said:


> @@MissJexie, CS just emailed me (on a Sunday!), and they are shipping him a new box. I was pleasantly surprised. The last few interactions I had with CS were confusing at best. They didn't comment on the socks at all, though, but I assume that is why.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


That's fantastic!! They've always been really great when I've had issues.

My fiance recieved boxers two months in a row (this was before sample choice started) and while they were from different brands, I told them that we signed up for it to be a discovery service for him, and he doesn't want to get the same lifestyle product 2 months in a row. They were so nice about it and gave up 200 points to apologize for the issue and assured me they would do their best to make sure it didn't happen again.

Speaking of Birchbox issues- I used the Aces coupon code that they sent out for the Aces anniversary and got that pretty makeup pouch- however they messaged me and told me it was backordered and refunded the points I used. The coupon code is still invalid though, so they told me I could make another order from the Aces shop, and then send them the order number so they could refund me the amount of the coupon code. Kind of a pain in the butt, however it was nice of them to take care of the issue for me. They also credited me 100 points as an apology for the product I originally chose being out of stock.

I am super bummed about not getting that pouch though- I didn't get it back when it was a BB Plus item in November and regretted it- now it's backordered!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## erinedavis44 (Apr 2, 2015)

My BB account has the April non-clicky truck. I hope this means it will ship out soon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I never have a truck this early.


----------



## artemiss (Apr 2, 2015)

erinedavis44 said:


> My BB account has the April non-clicky truck. I hope this means it will ship out soon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I never have a truck this early.


I have tracking numbers! It's isn't active yet with the PO, but there it is!

Makes sense since I got the NY box on that account and the CA box on the other.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jenacate (Apr 2, 2015)

I have tracking too! Perks of getting the currated box I guess! I can't wait for mine!


----------



## misskelliemarie (Apr 3, 2015)

AshleyK said:


> I really like the Liz Earle cleanse and polish. After using the sample I got through Birchbox, I got the set that included the toner and moisturizer through liz earle's site. I really want to try the Emma Hardie one!





Reija said:


> I really like the Liz Early myself. I like the whole Liz Early line and used to use a lot of the products. Haven't tried the Emma Hardie one either.


Thanks! I have been interested in Liz Earle for a long time, I think I'll get it then! The Emma Hardie Balm is amazing! If you want to try it I would get on the Emma Hardie website and order the Starter kit. It comes with the balm, a sample size of a face cream, and a really nice cleansing cloth all in a nice bag to store it in.


----------



## bliss10977 (Apr 3, 2015)

I use the balance me cleanse and polish balm. It comes with a nice muslin cloth, and cleans very well. Leaves my skin glowy


----------



## somedaysunday (Apr 3, 2015)

Ladies - I'm assuming I'll get points for buying that Rifle Tote?  When do we normally see points for add-on items?

No tracking info for my MMNY box yet!


----------



## fancyfarmer (Apr 3, 2015)

somedaysunday said:


> Ladies - I'm assuming I'll get points for buying that Rifle Tote? When do we normally see points for add-on items?
> 
> No tracking info for my MMNY box yet!


I was also wondering when the Plus item points show in our account, since it is on my credit card.


----------



## IMDawnP (Apr 3, 2015)

bliss10977 said:


> I use the balance me cleanse and polish balm. It comes with a nice muslin cloth, and cleans very well. Leaves my skin glowy


Is this by the same company that make the Balance Me eye cream ? Because that eye cream is changing my life. Well, my face but still...


----------



## cpl100 (Apr 3, 2015)

misskelliemarie said:


> While were waiting for more spoilers and box pages to load does anyone have any recommendations for a good makeup removing cleanser? I am using the Emma Hardie one right now and I love it! Is there anything similar on birchboxes website. I'm looking to use points on it. I really like using muslin cloths to wipe it off since they are easier and less messy then splashing water on your face. Thanks for any advice!
> 
> Also that Fekkai spoiler looks really interesting! I hope I get it! I'm not normally too fussed over hair producs either!


I can totally recommend the Eve Lom cleanser.  It removes all make up including waterproof mascara and is very gentle on your skin.  The price is not exactly gentle on your wallet but I feel it's worth it.  I do not wear mascara daily but when I do, this is my HG product to clean at night.


----------



## bliss10977 (Apr 3, 2015)

IMDawnP said:


> Is this by the same company that make the Balance Me eye cream ? Because that eye cream is changing my life. Well, my face but still...


Yes! I'm on my second tube, I love it. The texture is a little gritty, so it lightly exfoliates and it doesn't dry out my skin. I've used Liz Earle, and prefer the Balance Me.


----------



## tinysurprise (Apr 3, 2015)

omg. the contents of my box loaded on the website.............not too thrilled.

whish shaving cream (AGAIN?)

pop eyeshadow (dont use eyeshadow)

real chemistry peel

olphica hair serum

jane iredale stain (my PYS)


----------



## AshMarie484 (Apr 3, 2015)

I upgraded this month and have 2 items loaded for April so far so not sure if this is the 2 full size beauty items, but they're Jouer Moisturizing Lip Gloss and Cynthia Rowley Beauty Liquid Liner in Navy. Kind of disappointed if this holds true, just not my type of products.


----------



## artlover613 (Apr 3, 2015)

AshMarie484 said:


> I upgraded this month and have 2 items loaded for April so far so not sure if this is the 2 full size beauty items, but they're Jouer Moisturizing Lip Gloss and Cynthia Rowley Beauty Liquid Liner in Navy. Kind of disappointed if this holds true, just not my type of products.


Those are the two items Jen V said were her upgrade items on her blog.


----------



## Morgan Drewniany (Apr 3, 2015)

tinysurprise said:


> omg. the contents of my box loaded on the website.............not too thrilled.
> 
> whish shaving cream (AGAIN?)
> 
> ...



Mine is showing exactly the same and I have the same PYS. 

Hoping it is a mistake like mine was last month - I have more than enough neutral eyeshadows and they are MUCH better quality than pop beauty. I guess the rest will get used eventually.. but I'm definitely not excited for any of these options.


----------



## artlover613 (Apr 3, 2015)

My box peek shows

Jane Iredale cheek and lip stain (PYS)

Temple Spa face and body balm

Real Chemistry Peel

Harvey Prince Yogini

Supergoop CC cream

I think I'm pretty happy if these are the actual box contents. I've traded before for the RC Peel and I actually have tried but wanted to give the Supergood CC cream another try.

I'm also getting the Mad Men NY box and just that and the lip tint has be anxious for my boxes.

PS-from what I can tell the numbered box pages aren't showing up yet.


----------



## Zillah Nomura (Apr 3, 2015)

Oh goodness, please don't let this be true! 

 
Number 4 Hydrating shampoo
Harvey Prince Yogini
Super Goop CC cream
Temple Spa Peace be still calming face and body balm
Jane Iredale Just kissed lip and cheek stain.  :scared:


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 3, 2015)

Birchbox is so silly.

I thought I signed up for the $20 upgrade, but apparently I wasn't charged for it and they're not showing on my cheat box page. So I guess I didn't, I'm trying to find the email in my folder.

Also, I didn't pick one of the PYS products for one box and I'm getting the POP shadow trio, wasn't that one of the first items to "sell out"?  It would seem to me if the pop shadows sold out they wouldn't be in non PYS boxes, but who the heck knows.


----------



## jenacate (Apr 3, 2015)

Can someone post the cheat link? I want look at my moms box and this is her first one


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Apr 3, 2015)

Well two of three of my boxes have loaded and they are both spectacularly HORRIBLE.  Worst boxes I've ever gotten, I DID NOT pick a sample and ended up with that horrid Pop Beauty eye trio and the brow gel, I like ABH, but I've got two full size brow gels ready to go.  And LOTS of shampoo and conditioner, ugh BB, ugh!  Suuuuucks!


----------



## artlover613 (Apr 3, 2015)

jenacate said:


> Can someone post the cheat link? I want look at my moms box and this is her first one


https://www.birchbox.com/me/boxes/women/2015/4

You can also get to it by going to your boxes. Select all samples. Then click on word 'March.' Go to the url and change 2015/3 to 2015/4.


----------



## detroitjewel (Apr 3, 2015)

Here's what my box has loaded so far


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 3, 2015)

Swap your unloved products here:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/136548-april-2015-birchbox-swaps/


----------



## LadyGordon (Apr 3, 2015)

https://www.birchbox.com/me/boxes/women/2015/4 is the link I used.

My box:

Atelier Cologne Orange Sanguine Cologne Absolue 30ml
Number 4 Super Comb Prep &amp; Protect
Whish Shave Crave Shaving Cream in pomegranate
Jouer Tint (my PYS)
Real Chemistry Luminous 3 minute Peel
 
This is only my 3rd box, but the 3rd time I have received cologne which I don't have marked....so hopefully my 6 perfume samples per year will be over soon LOL. I'm not real thrilled with this box, I won't use the saving cream and I'm so tired of the hair products....don't have that selected either. But interested in trying the Peel and the Jouer Tint of course was my PYS.
 
I'll give BB a few more months, but if things don't improve think I will cancel. Much happier with some of my other subs, and I need to reduce the number anyway   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kimsuebob (Apr 3, 2015)

Box 1: newer account

Vasanti brighten up

Wei manuka bee venom mask

Cynthia Rowley beauty brightening illuminator

Jane Iredale lip and cheek stain

HP Hello body butter

Box 2- older acct

Whish shaving cream-I'm hoping it will be the blueberry like the MM box. I have received this before in a different scent.

Obliphica intensive hair serum

Wei manuka bee venom mask

Jane Iredale lip and cheek stain

Darphin hydraskin intensive skin hydrating serum

Pretty happy with everything except two of the Jane Iredale.


----------



## Danielle Dikos (Apr 3, 2015)

Bummed that I'm getting the Whish shaving cream again! I thought they don't repeat?


----------



## megabn (Apr 3, 2015)

tinysurprise said:


> omg. the contents of my box loaded on the website.............not too thrilled.
> 
> whish shaving cream (AGAIN?)
> 
> ...



Mine is showing the same.  So here's my question, if you get a sample in a curated box, can they give it to you again down the road without breaking the "never duplicates" rule?  I got whish shave cream in July, which I guess was the partnership with Women's Health, but it wasn't curated, right?  

Hoping this isn't REALLY my box.....


----------



## squareturtle (Apr 3, 2015)

Mine changed up from the cheat by the time it shipped last month... but I'd be pretty happy if what's listed stays

real chemistry 3 minute peel

clean perfume

not soap radio body wash

paula's choice RESIST 25% C spot treatment

jane iredale lip/cheek stuff

I don't love perfume samples, but I'll take them.  Everything else I'll use for sure.


----------



## brittainy (Apr 3, 2015)

Oh, yuck. I'm getting:

Whish Shave Cream (Meh, I've gotten it before)
Jouer Tint (My PYS)
Laqa Lip Lube (I've gotten this TWICE before)
Beaver Shampoo
Beaver Conditioner

No thank you, Birchbox! Please let this be a mistake.


----------



## MissJexie (Apr 3, 2015)

I think that you can get a product again if you received in a curated box.

Also, you can get the same product in a different scent/shade etc and they consider it a different product. Although I have complained about that before and they've occasionally given me points to apologize, so if you do end up with a double of something, it's worth it to get in touch with them and let them know you're unhappy about it!


----------



## Toby Burke (Apr 3, 2015)

artlover613 said:


> My box peek shows
> 
> Jane Iredale cheek and lip stain (PYS)
> 
> ...


Box twin (ACE account and annoyingly enough my one time "referral" account)


----------



## Toby Burke (Apr 3, 2015)

brittainy said:


> Oh, yuck. I'm getting:
> 
> Whish Shave Cream (Meh, I've gotten it before)
> 
> ...


Twin on my non ACE account


----------



## Kerleisha Jones (Apr 3, 2015)

brittainy said:


> Oh, yuck. I'm getting:
> 
> Whish Shave Cream (Meh, I've gotten it before)
> 
> ...



Me too! Fingers crossed that this is some unfunny belated April Fool's. I've gotten Whish and Laqa before and wasn't over the moon about either. Plus I NEVER use the shampoos and conditioners they give me- 1 for 5 is NOT okay -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Ineri218 (Apr 3, 2015)

All the nice boxes out there and I should be getting this one

super goop anti aging eye cream

Beaver moisturizing shampoo

Beaver conditioner

Jelly Pong Pong

Temple Face and body balm

My walmart beauty box looks better. :angry:


----------



## mascara117827 (Apr 3, 2015)

Mine is loading:

La Fresh wipes (ew)

Beaver shampoo

Beaver conditioner

Jane Iredale (PYS)

Harvey Prince body butter (ew)

:/


----------



## sweetietaa (Apr 4, 2015)

I'm getting the Jouer blush, jane iredale lip tint, beaver shampoo and conditioner and Atienne vanilla perfume.

I don't want beaver shampoo or conditioner.  It is probably foil packets that count as two of my samples.

I got two foil packets of shampoo in my Allure magazine this month for free

I do like my blush choice. This is what I picked.  

i wish i would have picked the eyeshadow now though because those colors look really pretty.  I always pick the wrong choice and regret it later.  Maybe I just want all the choices but not beaver shampoo


----------



## Sunfish (Apr 4, 2015)

I'm 99% sure that you're still not supposed to receive dupes of something you previously rec'd in a curated box.

The reverse is not true; if you choose to receive a curated box that thus results in a product repeat that's your choice &amp; NOT their fault, problem, etc...&amp; they actually advertise that it can at times be a good thing as it's your one opportunity to get a repeat of a sample you really liked.

It is definitely true though that if something is a different scent or color it's not considered the same, though I've not found this to be a frequent occurrence.

When I rec'd (for the first time) two repeats in my (non-curated) box last month they were very apologetic &amp; explained that it happened due to them having originally been in a welcome box from a gift sub prior to it "linking" w/ my account. I don't fully understand why that shouldn't have happened after-the-fact, esp as it has on other gift subs I've rec'd, but the explanation was offered solely as that - to explain - and not as an excuse, so I'm not complaining, especially as they also explained how to avoid the initial non-profile-linked welcome box w/ a repeat gift sub, something I'd always wondered about but not pursued.

They gave me 100 apology points which I'm totally ok with as that's essentially a free box or $10....more than sufficient to compensate for two repeat samples in my opinion.

Hope this helps!


----------



## biancardi (Apr 4, 2015)

somedaysunday said:


> Ladies - I'm assuming I'll get points for buying that Rifle Tote?  When do we normally see points for add-on items?
> 
> No tracking info for my MMNY box yet!





fancyfarmer said:


> I was also wondering when the Plus item points show in our account, since it is on my credit card.



I just got my points for the Plus items this morning!  Check your account.


----------



## liilak (Apr 4, 2015)

I'm also getting this:

La Fresh wipes

Beaver shampoo

Beaver conditioner

Jane Iredale (PYS)

Harvey Prince body butter

Shampoo, conditioner + Harvey Prince product= box of death.  I regret not picking the Mad Men CA box.  I did pick the NY box in my other account.  Curated boxes never have shampoo/ conditioner sets and I got a shampoo last month too on this account.


----------



## Noel Snow (Apr 4, 2015)

liilak said:


> I'm also getting this:
> 
> La Fresh wipes
> 
> ...


Both of my boxes are getting this shampoo/conditioner (worst name ever). From now on I am doing one sub always curated.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 4, 2015)

Noel S. said:


> Both of my boxes are getting this shampoo/conditioner (worst name ever). From now on I am doing one sub always curated.


The name also made me giggle at work. I was like uhhhhh what??? Really?


----------



## carothcj (Apr 4, 2015)

The 10th can't come soon enough! *praying* that my box spoiler is wrong. I made the mistake of leaving my non ace account up to chance and it's showing that I'm going to receive all things that I've received on my ace account


----------



## cpl100 (Apr 4, 2015)

I"m receiving Clean eau de parfum, Beaver Shampoo and Conditoner, Jane Iredale stain and (I hope) something else as the last one just shows and empty box on my (non Ace) account and the NY box on my Ace account.

I wish I had been able to get the NY box on my non-Ace account and maybe I would have gotten something better if I'd picked the JA stain on my Ace account.  Then again, I've never received any of these samples so maybe not.   

Got the #4 shampoo and hair mask on this non-Ace account last month so not very happy.  Their website does not list ingredients.  But if this has sulfates, it won't work for me.


----------



## cpl100 (Apr 4, 2015)

cpl100 said:


> I"m receiving Clean eau de parfum, Beaver Shampoo and Conditoner, Jane Iredale stain and (I hope) something else as the last one just shows and empty box on my (non Ace) account and the NY box on my Ace account.
> 
> I wish I had been able to get the NY box on my non-Ace account and maybe I would have gotten something better if I'd picked the JA stain on my Ace account.  Then again, I've never received any of these samples so maybe not.
> 
> Got the #4 shampoo and hair mask on this non-Ace account last month so not very happy.  Their website does not list ingredients.  But if this has sulfates, it won't work for me.


Clicky truck for my Ace account and non-clicky truck for the newer one.


----------



## SDSuperChargers (Apr 4, 2015)

tinysurprise said:


> omg. the contents of my box loaded on the website.............not too thrilled.
> 
> whish shaving cream (AGAIN?)
> 
> ...


box twins and I too already received the shave cream  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> did anyone do the add on and not have it show? They charged me for it and I have yet to have them show in my account  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cpl100 (Apr 4, 2015)

If I buy something and pay for it with points, do I get points?  And do those points qualify towards Ace status?


----------



## PeridotCricket (Apr 4, 2015)

SDSuperChargers said:


> box twins and I too already received the shave cream  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> did anyone do the add on and not have it show? They charged me for it and I have yet to have them show in my account  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


The cheat isn't always accurate or fully loaded this early.  If it's not right when boxes officially load on the 10th, contact Birchbox CS.


----------



## Trixie Belden (Apr 4, 2015)

Ugh!  My box isn't loaded yet and I still have March shipping info on my acct page.  I did get my points for my plus items though!  I'm seriously thinking of referring myself for the Mad Men box.  2 boxes a month is still half the price of PopSugar.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Apr 4, 2015)

cpl100 said:


> If I buy something and pay for it with points, do I get points?  And do those points qualify towards Ace status?


You only get points for actual money spent out of pocket.  One point for each dollar spent.


----------



## Noel Snow (Apr 4, 2015)

This cheat has to be wrong. It seems as though every single subscriber who didn't get a curated box is getting the beaver shampoo, whish shaving cream and wet wipes. It's as though there are four box combos total.


----------



## MissJexie (Apr 4, 2015)

Noel S. said:


> This cheat has to be wrong. It seems as though every single subscriber who didn't get a curated box is getting the beaver shampoo, whish shaving cream and wet wipes. It's as though there are four box combos total.


I agree it might be a bit too early for the cheats to be accurate.

I think every month, a large amount of people's boxes change and they get upset/happy etc, so I just resist temptation and wait until my box loads on the 10th so I don't get disappointed if I really liked what was originally there haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Apr 4, 2015)

Oh and btw! I saw a LOT of people that were furiously angry about the bee venom product in some Birchboxes this month, saying that it was "barbaric" and that they were canceling their BB service etc etc, so for anyone that isn't already deep into their korean beauty addiction and already slathering venom products on their face regularly, I just wanted to share this article with you:

http://www.prevention.com/beauty/natural-beauty/bee-venom-beauty-trend-killing-bees

You can take that as you will and decide whether or not you are interested in the product that might be popping up in some Birchboxes, but I've got to say I love Bee venom products! ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jb3480 (Apr 4, 2015)

brittainy said:


> Oh, yuck. I'm getting:
> 
> Whish Shave Cream (Meh, I've gotten it before)
> 
> ...


This is my box too.  I'm okay with the Laqa (got it once before and it was really bright, but if this is a more subtle color I might use it) but I've received the Whish and hated it, and shampoo/conditioner is always a snoozer.  This was the last month for my yearly sub and I just opted out of renewing.  Might do the month-to-month on occasion (if they have those 100 point resub codes going!) but I'm just drowning in meh samples.


----------



## Sunfish (Apr 4, 2015)

Trixie Belden said:


> Ugh! My box isn't loaded yet and I still have March shipping info on my acct page. I did get my points for my plus items though! I'm seriously thinking of referring myself for the Mad Men box. 2 boxes a month is still half the price of PopSugar.


I'm considering the same but wish we knew - or could choose - which mad men box it was. I'd def do it for NY, more in the fence if CA.

Logically I'd think they might all be CA boxes since NY "sold out" &amp; CA didn't, but no reason why logic should be the rule now when it rarely has been before. "Sold out" PYS items certainly don't have any trouble finding their way into other boxes so why should the whole box be in different (in re: to really having "sold out"/ still being available in another realm of the birchbox universe)?

I actually considered emailing CS to inquire re: the CA v. NY box for a "friend" who us considering subbing


----------



## biancardi (Apr 4, 2015)

I choose a Mad Men box and my clicky truck isn't updated at all...


----------



## Lisa80 (Apr 4, 2015)

Non clicky truck. If the cheat is right, I'm getting the Jouer cheek tint(what I picked), Laqa Lip Lube pencil, Harvey Prince Yogini(?) and the Beaver :blink: shampoo and conditioner. Excited for the Jouer but nothing else. Honestly, after my year sub is up in about 2 months, I'm taking a break from Birchbox. I signed up for the Jouer Le Matchbox so hoping that will be a nice change.


----------



## Lisa80 (Apr 4, 2015)

MissJexie said:


> Oh and btw! I saw a LOT of people that were furiously angry about the bee venom product in some Birchboxes this month, saying that it was "barbaric" and that they were canceling their BB service etc etc, so for anyone that isn't already deep into their korean beauty addiction and already slathering venom products on their face regularly, I just wanted to share this article with you:
> 
> http://www.prevention.com/beauty/natural-beauty/bee-venom-beauty-trend-killing-bees
> 
> ...


----------



## pinkdiamonds (Apr 4, 2015)

MissJexie said:


> I think that you can get a product again if you received in a curated box.
> 
> Also, you can get the same product in a different scent/shade etc and they consider it a different product. Although I have complained about that before and they've occasionally given me points to apologize, so if you do end up with a double of something, it's worth it to get in touch with them and let them know you're unhappy about it!


I called last month when i got a totally different box than was listed. They are sending my April box free but if I don't like it, I'm going to take a break from Birchbox. I've been with them from the beginning and they are not what they used to be unfortunately.


----------



## jumpnshout5 (Apr 4, 2015)

Noel S. said:


> This cheat has to be wrong. It seems as though every single subscriber who didn't get a curated box is getting the beaver shampoo, whish shaving cream and wet wipes. It's as though there are four box combos total.


I didn't get a curated box, nor did I get to pick a sample (all sold out when I got the email), but I am showing these: 

Real Chemistry 3 Minute Peel

Clean Perfume

Not Soap, Radio Body Wash

Paula's Choice C-Spot Treatment

Jane Iredale Lip &amp; Cheek Stain

This is on a new account I opened after closing my Aces account so I would have been eligible for the shampoo/conditioner/shave cream/wipes.


----------



## Noel Snow (Apr 4, 2015)

jumpnshout5 said:


> I didn't get a curated box, nor did I get to pick a sample (all sold out when I got the email), but I am showing these:
> 
> Real Chemistry 3 Minute Peel
> 
> ...


In March a lot of us had our box cheat turn into the official page, only to get a completely different box in the mail. I didn't care because I'd rather have double points than a hair mask.  What was weird, though was how everyone whose box changed ended up with this same box.  Now I'm worried that BB is going to become more like Ipsy with fewer products and combinations.


----------



## cpl100 (Apr 4, 2015)

cpl100 said:


> I"m receiving Clean eau de parfum, Beaver Shampoo and Conditoner, Jane Iredale stain and (I hope) something else as the last one just shows and empty box on my (non Ace) account and the NY box on my Ace account.
> 
> I wish I had been able to get the NY box on my non-Ace account and maybe I would have gotten something better if I'd picked the JA stain on my Ace account.  Then again, I've never received any of these samples so maybe not.
> 
> Got the #4 shampoo and hair mask on this non-Ace account last month so not very happy.  Their website does not list ingredients.  But if the Beaver line has sulfates, it won't work for me.


My fifth item loaded:  Harvey Prince Hello body butter.


----------



## Jayrob Goldsaf (Apr 4, 2015)

MissJexie said:


> Oh and btw! I saw a LOT of people that were furiously angry about the bee venom product in some Birchboxes this month, saying that it was "barbaric" and that they were canceling their BB service etc etc, so for anyone that isn't already deep into their korean beauty addiction and already slathering venom products on their face regularly, I just wanted to share this article with you:
> 
> http://www.prevention.com/beauty/natural-beauty/bee-venom-beauty-trend-killing-bees
> 
> You can take that as you will and decide whether or not you are interested in the product that might be popping up in some Birchboxes, but I've got to say I love Bee venom products! ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thanks for posting the article.  I hadn't really thought about it, but figured in this day and age they wouldn't be killing the bees to get the venom.

I do worry about snails now thought what with all the snail slime showing up in things.   I mean, are they free range snails?  Or, are they kept in little tiny snail cages?    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jayrob Goldsaf (Apr 4, 2015)

On my Ace account (no PYS) I am geting (per the cheat):

1.  Anastasia Clear Brow Gel

2.  Vasanti Enzymatic Face Rejuvenator

3.  Super Goop eye cream

4.  Temple Spa Face and Body Balm

5.  Neil George Body Wash

On my other account (no PYS) -- did NOT have to use the cheat....April box showing;

1.  Whish body butter

2.  Cargo blush

3.  Laqa lip pencil

4.  Beaver shampoo

5.  Beaver conditioner


----------



## Sunfish (Apr 4, 2015)

I'm getting (no cheat needed, no PYS):

Whish Body Butter

Jouer Tint

Supergoop SPF Eye Cream

POP Shadow Palette

Temple Spa Face &amp; Body Balm

I was sick &amp; spaced out on the date so missed PYS so am happy to be getting the Jouer as that's what I would have chosen.

Not thrilled to be getting three lotions in one box - really?! - but honestly I'd rather that than more shampoo/ conditioner (I'm overflowing!) so while not excited about anything but the Jouer I'm okay w/ it as at least all are things I can make use of.

A bit curious re: the POP shadows too; not expecting too much but would love to be pleasantly surprised! It also doesn't specify shades so hopefully it's the PYS or something useable &amp; not crazy brights I'll never really use.

My truck is up but not yet clickable.


----------



## MissJexie (Apr 5, 2015)

JayneDoe13 said:


> Thanks for posting the article.  I hadn't really thought about it, but figured in this day and age they wouldn't be killing the bees to get the venom.
> 
> I do worry about snails now thought what with all the snail slime showing up in things.   I mean, are they free range snails?  Or, are they kept in little tiny snail cages?    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


From the research I've done on snail mucin, the extraction process varies from company to company. I know that no snails are harmed during the process, and usually they use a very gentle abrasive (think low-grain sandpaper for example) and have the lab-bred snails move across the abrasive surface, which stimulates their mucin production, and it is then collected, sanitized and filtered, then put into skincare products. This is only one way I know it is extracted, as a company I did a review for was open to explaining to me how their process worked.


----------



## theori3 (Apr 5, 2015)

MissJexie said:


> From the research I've done on snail mucin, the extraction process varies from company to company. I know that no snails are harmed during the process, and usually they use a very gentle abrasive (think low-grain sandpaper for example) and have the lab-bred snails move across the abrasive surface, which stimulates their mucin production, and it is then collected, sanitized and filtered, then put into skincare products. This is only one way I know it is extracted, as a company I did a review for was open to explaining to me how their process worked.


Let's just hope we don't start seeing products with donkey oil in them... that has started so many debates in the memebox forums!


----------



## snapdragon (Apr 5, 2015)

jb3480 said:


> This is my box too.  I'm okay with the Laqa (got it once before and it was really bright, but if this is a more subtle color I might use it) but I've received the Whish and hated it, and shampoo/conditioner is always a snoozer.  This was the last month for my yearly sub and I just opted out of renewing.  Might do the month-to-month on occasion (if they have those 100 point resub codes going!) but I'm just drowning in meh samples.


Same, and I just opted out of renewing my yearly sub too. I've had both the Whish shaving cream and LAQA before (different colors/scents, but realistically, I feel like this is not what most people are looking for when they try sample subs), and I'm indifferent to the Beaver shampoo/conditioner. These days I feel like I'm more excited by the pretty box designs than by the actual contents. Oh well. It was fun while it lasted.


----------



## artlover613 (Apr 5, 2015)

The sneak peek picture of some April samples on the DISCOVER page on the mobile site shows five items.

Fekkai Soleil Beach Waves Tousling Spray

Cynthia Rowley Lip Stain in Poppy

Wei Manuka Bee Venum Mask

Obliphica hair serum

MD Cream (cannot tell the brand)

It's odd no one has mentioned the Fekkai, CR lip Stain or the MD Cream. Maybe those boxes haven't loaded yet, or maybe some of our items will update to those.


----------



## artemiss (Apr 5, 2015)

replied toWrong person


----------



## artemiss (Apr 5, 2015)

theori3 said:


> Let's just hope we don't start seeing products with donkey oil in them... that has started so many debates in the memebox forums!


I googled this. I am more confused now than I was before, and not sure if I should be horrified, amused or just continue to be bemused..


----------



## nikkiaust17 (Apr 5, 2015)

man, im getting the box with the harvey body butter, the lafresh wipes and the beaver shampoo and conditioner too, def my crappiest box yet, and the shampoo only costs 15 bucks, one of them might as well be full size compared to the value of the box this month, ahh cant win every month i guess


----------



## wereadsgood (Apr 5, 2015)

After looking at what I am getting, I think I am  most excited about the Rifle Paper box itself. Sad


----------



## sweetharlot (Apr 6, 2015)

I'm getting the bee venom stuff and I'm annoyed because I'm allergic and can't use it. Why would they want to send out something many people won't be able to try due to allergies? It seems messed up to send out literal venom like that..I understand it is (probably) not going to kill anyone but something like this seems too far out of the box to send out. Even if I wasn't highly allergic to bees I still wouldn't like the idea.


----------



## theori3 (Apr 6, 2015)

sweetharlot said:


> I'm getting the bee venom stuff and I'm annoyed because I'm allergic and can't use it. Why would they want to send out something many people won't be able to try due to allergies? It seems messed up to send out literal venom like that..I understand it is (probably) not going to kill anyone but something like this seems too far out of the box to send out. Even if I wasn't highly allergic to bees I still wouldn't like the idea.


I see what you're saying, but people are also allergic to rose, aloe, and other ingredients commonly found in skincare. Many people subscribe to Birchbox and other beauty sample services to try new products from new brands, so I get why it's included.


----------



## Haley Hayes (Apr 6, 2015)

sweetharlot said:


> I'm getting the bee venom stuff and I'm annoyed because I'm allergic and can't use it. Why would they want to send out something many people won't be able to try due to allergies? It seems messed up to send out literal venom like that..I understand it is (probably) not going to kill anyone but something like this seems too far out of the box to send out. Even if I wasn't highly allergic to bees I still wouldn't like the idea.


Having allergies (not bees) myself, I totally understand your feelings on the issue. I do not go anywhere without a benedryl in my pocket. I have no worse fear than the fear of not being able to breath.  

 I think their feeling on the matter, is that, if you are allergic to bees, you will know not to use it. It is a relatively small percentage of people that are allergic vs. not. Bee venom is popular and proving to have great results for it's purpose. 

Because bee venom is so hot right now, you should be able to work out a really good swap for that. Also you might be able to contact their customer service and explain that it is something that you would not even be able to try and you never know, maybe they will give you some points or something.


----------



## erinedavis44 (Apr 6, 2015)

I just checked my box through the cheat link and it is only showing two items so far: Jouer lipgloss and hunthia Rowley liner (I think this is probably my $20 upgrade)?. My actual box isn't showing yet but I did pick the Jane Iredale.


----------



## button6004 (Apr 6, 2015)

brittainy said:


> Oh, yuck. I'm getting:
> 
> Whish Shave Cream (Meh, I've gotten it before)
> 
> ...


This is my box too.  I'm not happy that, like you, I'm getting two repeats in the same box.  I've only been with BB for a year, so its frustrating that I'm getting dupes already.  Like, I would have liked the Cynthia Rowley lippie- I haven't gotten that in a box yet.


----------



## SouthernSass (Apr 6, 2015)

Just got caught up on the last week of posts. Scared to look at my cheat now...... Let's hope we see some improvement on the 10th. Is anyone having any luck with box pages?


----------



## artemiss (Apr 6, 2015)

sweetharlot said:


> I'm getting the bee venom stuff and I'm annoyed because I'm allergic and can't use it. Why would they want to send out something many people won't be able to try due to allergies? It seems messed up to send out literal venom like that..I understand it is (probably) not going to kill anyone but something like this seems too far out of the box to send out. Even if I wasn't highly allergic to bees I still wouldn't like the idea.


Personally, I'd LOVE the bee venom mask, as would a lot of people, I'm guessing.

Plus, I am also allergic to beestings to the point I had to carry an epipen as kid 'just in case' the severe swelling reaction I got didn't respond to benadryl or was in face/neck/torso, but the masks/bee venom products don't give me a reaction for whatever reason, and they're some of my favorite skincare products right now. 

ETA: I do avoid using them on broken skin, like active pimples, also 'just in case' that might trigger a reaction. I also did an inner arm spot test well before I slathered it on my face.


----------



## biancardi (Apr 6, 2015)

I am allergic to rose and get rose products all the time.....rose is more popular in skin care than bee venom, alas....

I've been wanting to try that mask out, but I guess birchbox thinks I need another glittery highlighter on my aging face.


----------



## cpl100 (Apr 6, 2015)

cpl100 said:


> My fifth item loaded:  Harvey Prince Hello body butter.


So weird!  My fifth item disappeared again from my page (not cheat).  Hope I get something better!

My other box (curated) is due for delivery today!


----------



## button6004 (Apr 6, 2015)

Im another who would love the bee venom mask, and I'm getting 2 repeat items.


----------



## somedaysunday (Apr 6, 2015)

Is it strange that I'm still only seeing the March tracking info?  I'm getting the curated box this time, so I was thinking I might get it this week instead of next.

Between this and Popsugar, the lack of shipping info is making me crazy.


----------



## Zillah Nomura (Apr 6, 2015)

Does anyone else have two separate packages in your BB tracking? I have package 1, then tracking info. And package 2, also with tracking info. It's listed under my April box shipping info link.


----------



## somedaysunday (Apr 6, 2015)

Ziieno said:


> Does anyone else have two separate packages in your BB tracking? I have package 1, then tracking info. And package 2, also with tracking info. It's listed under my April box shipping info link.


Did you do an add-on? Might be that, if you opted in.


----------



## Zillah Nomura (Apr 6, 2015)

somedaysunday said:


> Did you do an add-on? Might be that, if you opted in.


Nope, no add on's this month. I'm wondering if they forgot to add something to my box since it is the curated NY box. I'm just confused.


----------



## somedaysunday (Apr 6, 2015)

Ziieno said:


> Nope, no add on's this month. I'm wondering if they forgot to add something to my box since it is the curated NY box. I'm just confused.


Weird! Well...maybe you'll get two of the pretty boxes out of it? I hope you do!


----------



## Zillah Nomura (Apr 6, 2015)

somedaysunday said:


> Weird! Well...maybe you'll get two of the pretty boxes out of it? I hope you do!


Thank you! I'd be ecstatic if that happened!


----------



## Sunfish (Apr 6, 2015)

SouthernSass said:


> Just got caught up on the last week of posts. Scared to look at my cheat now...... Let's hope we see some improvement on the 10th. Is anyone having any luck with box pages?


My box that I posted yesterday - no cheat needed - is still loaded/ unchanged. Non clicky truck still.


----------



## Noel Snow (Apr 6, 2015)

In case anyone wondered, I looked up Beaver shampoo. They are from China, but make a big deal about being free of sulfates and other wacky chemicals. This would explain the less than thrilling name. If this was butterfly or unicorn shampoo I'd be psyched.


----------



## cpl100 (Apr 6, 2015)

My curated (NY) box arrived today.  The Liz Earle eye product is a large sample (though I'm still not sure what is the intent of this product).  The Cargo blush is a perfect travel size.  The product I most wanted is the Anastasia brow gel as I use that product.  I'm not sure what I'll do with the hair oil as my fine hair tends to get weighed down with oils so I don't usually use them.  Is anyone familiar with this particular oil?  Whish shave cream---meh!  But it's the perfect size for travel so okay.


----------



## cpl100 (Apr 6, 2015)

Noel S. said:


> In case anyone wondered, I looked up Beaver shampoo. They are from China, but make a big deal about being free of sulfates and other wacky chemicals. This would explain the less than thrilling name. If this was butterfly or unicorn shampoo I'd be psyched.


UGH!  I prefer not to use anything (or consume anything) from China.


----------



## somedaysunday (Apr 6, 2015)

Noel S. said:


> In case anyone wondered, I looked up Beaver shampoo. They are from China, but make a big deal about being free of sulfates and other wacky chemicals. This would explain the less than thrilling name. If this was butterfly or unicorn shampoo I'd be psyched.


This made me lol. I would totally be all over Butterfly or Unicorn shampoo, too!


----------



## atomic (Apr 6, 2015)

I'm getting:

WEI Manuka Bee Venom Mask

Cynthia Rowley Beauty Brightening Illuminator

Fekkai Pre Soleil Hair Mist

Temple Spa Peace Be Still Calming Face &amp; Body Balm

Jane Iredale Just Kissed Lip and Cheek Stain

I'm pretty happy with my box this month. I'm also addicted to face masks right now.


----------



## Kmessenger (Apr 6, 2015)

Every time I've used the cheat it has been the exact products I ultimately have received in my box. So if that's the case, I'm receiving the following:

WEI Manuka bee venom mask

Cynthia Rowley Beauty brightening illuminator

Fekkai pre soleil hair mist

Temple spa peace be still calming face and body balm

Jane iredale just kissed lip and cheek stain (pys)

I'm curious about these products since I've never tried any of them so as long as it stays the same I think this will be a pretty good month. My other account is getting the NY box.


----------



## erinedavis44 (Apr 6, 2015)

Kmessenger said:


> Every time I've used the cheat it has been the exact products I ultimately have received in my box. So if that's the case, I'm receiving the following:
> 
> WEI Manuka bee venom mask
> 
> ...


I hope I get this box! I chose the Jane Iredale as well.


----------



## chocolatesauce2 (Apr 6, 2015)

Uhhh! I just canceled my second subscription because I've gotten everything they are sending me this month on my primary account, with the exception of the PYS. Plus, I'm getting ANOTHER one of those Not Soap bodywashes. This is my second one on both accounts!!

*Main/Aces Account:*


*POP Beauty POP Portfolio Eyeshadow Palette* - I've tried this brand before. It's the cheapest thing, you can't blend it, and the color blows off with the wind. This is clearly a filler item and I'm disappointed I received it.
*Real Chemistry Luminous 3-Minute Peel* - I don't like peel off masks. They leave my skin irritated and feeling stripped. I wish I'd gotten the Bee Venom mask or the When Travelmate sheet mask.
*Paula’s Choice RESIST 25% Vitamin C Spot Treatment* - I'll try this but I'm not excited to see ANOTHER Paula's Choice item. I get one every month.
*Beaver Professional Hydro Nutritive Moisturizing Shampoo* - this looks and sounds so blah.
*Beaver Professional Hydro Nutritive Repairing Conditioner* - same as above.
*2nd Account*:


*Supergoop!® Advanced SPF 37 Anti-Aging Eye Cream* - hate eye creams
*Ojon rare blend™ oil Moisture Therapy* - JUST received this as a Pick 2 sample this past weekend.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
*Not Soap, Radio Body Wash* - my second one on this account, ugggggh!
*Jane Iredale Just Kissed Lip and Cheek Stain* - PYS that I'm not in the least bit excited about. This isn't even going to show up on me being that I'm dark skinned.
*???* - the 5th product still not showing up yet. If they make it the Bee Venom Mask or the When Travelmate Sheet Mask, I'd forgive Birchbox for this lackluster box. But I know its going to be yet another disappointment and a product I've already gotten in my other box.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Apr 6, 2015)

I got my curated CA Madmen box today.  

*12 benefits hair stuff:*  smells nice &amp; says it protects from chlorine, so I'll probably wait &amp; use it this summer

*Clean original perfume:*  my daughter loves it - I gave it to her

*Cynthia Rowley highlighter:*  trading. I have too many highlighters &amp; rarely use any of them.

*Laqa &amp; Co. lip pencil: * haven't tried it yet but not too sure about the color

*Not Soap Radio body wash:*  like the scent.  I have had samples of the red &amp; yellow of this brand &amp; I think the blue one in this box seems to be a smaller size sample.

Overall, I like this box, which I expected because I chose it.  Loving the print on the actual box too. 

edit: for spelling - my new keyboard sticks like crazy when trying to type.  &lt;_&lt;


----------



## jb3480 (Apr 6, 2015)

cpl100 said:


> My curated (NY) box arrived today.  The Liz Earle eye product is a large sample (though I'm still not sure what is the intent of this product).  The Cargo blush is a perfect travel size.  The product I most wanted is the Anastasia brow gel as I use that product.  I'm not sure what I'll do with the hair oil as my fine hair tends to get weighed down with oils so I don't usually use them.  Is anyone familiar with this particular oil?  Whish shave cream---meh!  But it's the perfect size for travel so okay.


I also have fine hair but have success just using a few drops of the BP hair oil and focusing on my ends (my roots are greasy as all get out so I certainly don't need oil there).  I also really like the smell of the BP products so they're good for that, if you just add a drop or so for fragrance.


----------



## RedBadger (Apr 6, 2015)

Looks like I'm getting:

Atelier Cologne Vanille Incense

Jouer Tint (my PYS)

Beaver Shampoo and Conditioner (WTF?)

and Jane Iredale Lip and Cheek Stain (yes! It was hard to choose the Jouer PYS over this)

2 of 5 things I'm really happy with. Also looking forward to the Rifle Bag as my upgrade.


----------



## happysubber23 (Apr 6, 2015)

I so wish that BB would consider stated preferences. The #1 thing that I am always looking for is skincare, skincare, skincare. They also know that I don't like perfume and I think organic is a plus. Yet month after month, I see amazing organic products (that I rarely get) and awesome skincare (that I rarely get). This month between my 2 accounts I have 2 shampoos, 2 conditioners, 1 perfume, a body wash, body wash wipes, 2 lipsticks, and a body butter.

The only thing that I'm happy to see is the Jane Iredale lip product because I picked it (had received one from Sample Society a while back and my daughter adored the cute mini sample and the color/ingredients passed the test for an 8 year old play make-up option) but her sister accidentally smooshed it so this will make up for past wrongs.


----------



## Noel Snow (Apr 6, 2015)

redbadger said:


> Looks like I'm getting:
> 
> Atelier Cologne Vanille Incense
> 
> ...


Atelier vanille incense is my all time favorite perfume. I don't know how to describe it other than it smells expensive. Even if you hate the scent it comes with a cute french post card.


----------



## sweetharlot (Apr 6, 2015)

theori3 said:


> I see what you're saying, but people are also allergic to rose, aloe, and other ingredients commonly found in skincare. Many people subscribe to Birchbox and other beauty sample services to try new products from new brands, so I get why it's included.


Right and I understand that but it does somehow feel different that it's a 'venom' - at least with rose there is a purpose to it (scent) we have known about other than just being "poison". I guess I need to wrap my head around the fact that the 'venom' has a purpose for humans other than to create an allergic reaction! 



KDramasinPajamas said:


> Having allergies (not bees) myself, I totally understand your feelings on the issue. I do not go anywhere without a benedryl in my pocket. I have no worse fear than the fear of not being able to breath.
> 
> I think their feeling on the matter, is that, if you are allergic to bees, you will know not to use it. It is a relatively small percentage of people that are allergic vs. not. Bee venom is popular and proving to have great results for it's purpose.
> 
> Because bee venom is so hot right now, you should be able to work out a really good swap for that. Also you might be able to contact their customer service and explain that it is something that you would not even be able to try and you never know, maybe they will give you some points or something.


Yeah, maybe I just happen to know a lot of people allergic and that has created a bias in my head as well. Points aren't necessary or anything, sometimes it's just the nature of subs that you won't be able to use/like the products, the bee venom just came out of left field, I hadn't really heard of it before.



artemiss said:


> Personally, I'd LOVE the bee venom mask, as would a lot of people, I'm guessing.
> 
> Plus, I am also allergic to beestings to the point I had to carry an epipen as kid 'just in case' the severe swelling reaction I got didn't respond to benadryl or was in face/neck/torso, but the masks/bee venom products don't give me a reaction for whatever reason, and they're some of my favorite skincare products right now.
> 
> ETA: I do avoid using them on broken skin, like active pimples, also 'just in case' that might trigger a reaction. I also did an inner arm spot test well before I slathered it on my face.


Yikes! Not sure I'll risk it but nice it worked for you even though you have the allergy.



Noel S. said:


> In case anyone wondered, I looked up Beaver shampoo. They are from China, but make a big deal about being free of sulfates and other wacky chemicals. This would explain the less than thrilling name. If this was butterfly or unicorn shampoo I'd be psyched.


Haha, I want unicorn shampoo!


----------



## Zillah Nomura (Apr 6, 2015)

redbadger said:


> Looks like I'm getting:
> 
> Atelier Cologne Vanille Incense
> 
> ...


 That perfume smells amazing! It's one of my things I've received from Birchbox!


----------



## Cluck Gable (Apr 6, 2015)

Not a bad month for me, this month.

Box 1 is the Mad Men New York box with the Anastasia brow gel I've been dying to try. Can't wait to put that stuff through its paces.

Box 2 contains:

WEI Manuka Bee Venom Mask

Cynthia Rowley Beauty Brightening Illuminator

Fekkai Pre Soleil Hair Mist

Temple Spa Peace Be Still Calming Face &amp; Body Balm

Jane Iredale Just Kissed Lip and Cheek Stain

I was quietly hoping I'd get the Fekkai Hair Mist, so I'm thrilled the BB gods have smiled upon me. :wub:


----------



## Noel Snow (Apr 6, 2015)

Just discovered an issue with my Ipsy cancellation. For some reason it did not go through and I am set to receive a super crummy bag. CS fixed it after I sent a snarky email. At this point I'm certain when my fifth item on Birchbox finally loads it will be Gilchrest and Somes nose hair gel or Harvey Prince Crazy Cat Lady perfume.


----------



## cbs73 (Apr 6, 2015)

Warning: sleep deprived mini rant about to commence

So I just checked my box using that wacky cheat I never used before.  (used to rely on the box pages since I do not have an iPhone for another cheat I've seen floating around) So very MEH over the box, aside from the Atelier Cologne Vanille Inensee.....really?  BEAVER shampoo and conditioner?  I am so praying this is a page filler or something.  I mean, somehow  I doubt Birchbox, who prides itself on the quality of the brands sold and gravitates towards high end products, would sell something called BEAVER.  That said, according to the cheat page, not only  is there a review already posted from three days ago, but both the shampoo and conditioner are sold out?  Yeah, this has to be a place holder.....I mean, I realize I have been up since 3:30 NY time to catch a 6:00 am flight back to Chicago and went right to the office and see two laptops in front of me because I am so tired, but that kinda sorta makes sense right?

(will spare you all the rant I had prepared on the Pop eye shadow, which was induced by receiving a Coastal Scents reveal palette as a mystery sample pack with a recent order)


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 6, 2015)

I'm receiving not one, but two products I've received before in my April box.I'm guessing BB won't consider them repeats if I get them in different shades/scents? Let me tell you how excited I am about that. -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AshMarie484 (Apr 7, 2015)

I upgraded and still have March shipping information. The only showing with the cheat is still only the gloss and liner and has yet to update. I'm very impatient and my account seems to always be one of the last to update (with cheat), usually around the 9th.


----------



## artemiss (Apr 7, 2015)

Noel S. said:


> Just discovered an issue with my Ipsy cancellation. For some reason it did not go through and I am set to receive a super crummy bag. CS fixed it after I sent a snarky email. At this point I'm certain when my fifth item on Birchbox finally loads it will be *Gilchrest and Somes nose hair gel* or *Harvey Prince Crazy Cat Lady perfume.*


I am so sorry about your bad luck, but literally laughed out loud at this!


----------



## button6004 (Apr 7, 2015)

doubleshot said:


> I'm receiving not one, but two products I've received before in my April box.I'm guessing BB won't consider them repeats if I get them in different shades/scents? Let me tell you how excited I am about that. -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Me too. 

I'm annoyed by it because 1. I'm at my one-year mark with BB and only have this one box, so its frustrating to already be receiving duplicates and 2. there are so many BB items that have made their way around boxes (ie: Cynthia Rowley lippie, BP hair oil, Sumita eyeliner, etc) that I haven't yet received, so why not send me one of those items instead of TWO repeats?

And honestly, I don't care much for the Whish shave cream so even if it is a different scent, its really not going to change my mind about the product.  I liked my laqa minotaur lippie so I'm open to seeing what color they send this time, but I'm worried it'll be awful.


----------



## Noel Snow (Apr 7, 2015)

cbs73 said:


> Warning: sleep deprived mini rant about to commence
> 
> So I just checked my box using that wacky cheat I never used before.  (used to rely on the box pages since I do not have an iPhone for another cheat I've seen floating around) So very MEH over the box, aside from the Atelier Cologne Vanille Inensee.....really?  BEAVER shampoo and conditioner?  I am so praying this is a page filler or something.  I mean, somehow  I doubt Birchbox, who prides itself on the quality of the brands sold and gravitates towards high end products, would sell something called BEAVER.  That said, according to the cheat page, not only  is there a review already posted from three days ago, but both the shampoo and conditioner are sold out?  Yeah, this has to be a place holder.....I mean, I realize I have been up since 3:30 NY time to catch a 6:00 am flight back to Chicago and went right to the office and see two laptops in front of me because I am so tired, but that kinda sorta makes sense right?
> 
> (will spare you all the rant I had prepared on the Pop eye shadow, which was induced by receiving a Coastal Scents reveal palette as a mystery sample pack with a recent order)


I saw those reviews. I don't understand how they could have already gotten their boxes.


----------



## shelbyisace (Apr 7, 2015)

Looking at the April box link, l'll be getting:

Harvey Prince Yogini Perfume (ughhh)

Jouer Tint (my PSY)

LAQA Lip Lube (hope the color I get isn't too sheer to be visible, I've been wanting to try this forever!)

Beaver Shampoo

Beaver Conditioner

Anyone else bummed that now BB sticks to 5-item boxes that shampoo and conditioner don't count as one item? Since you'd generally use them together it sort of feels like it's a four-item box.

Also, I had picked the Rifle Bond tumbler and notebook set add on, AFTER it was listed as sold out, just to see if it would still go through. My card was charged on the 3rd, so it looks like I'll be getting it! No shipping information available for me yet though.


----------



## Aab09540 (Apr 7, 2015)

Really hoping my box changes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

According to the cheat I am getting: Number 4 Shampoo(Repeat), Wish Shaving Cream(repeat for the 3rd time), Pop Beauty EyeShadow (PYS), Beauty Protector Protect and Oil(repeat), and Real Chemistry 3 minute Peel.

I am not okay with 3 repeats! I understand that every now and then this is bound to happen, especially since I have been with BB for almost 2 years, but 3 in one BOX! Plus I received the Wish product last month!


----------



## linda37027 (Apr 7, 2015)

My box is not updating even with the cheat. It hasn't shipped yet either. Those of you with repeat items, it may not be correct. The month mine was showing repeat items, with the cheat, it totally changed on the 10th. If you do receive repeats in your box, you can call and complain.


----------



## somedaysunday (Apr 7, 2015)

My shipping info *just* updated and now has an ETA of the 14th - 15th.  Why do some people's boxes ship before/after other people's? Do ya'll think the shipping is just random or is there a pattern?  I'm in NC and got the MM NY box.


----------



## LadyGordon (Apr 7, 2015)

I have a clicky truck. My box is in Mt Juliet, just down the street about 10 miles. However I know it will have to go to New Jersey and then Indiana and then Atlanta before it comes to me, which is the route the last two boxes took. I don't care, just think its a funny way to get a package to someone in the same town LOL.

Oh well, excited to try some of the new products, although I'm not overly thrilled with some of them. I could do without the Whish shaving cream, I don't use shaving cream, but I know I won't always like everything in my box. This box is better than my last one at least.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## misskelliemarie (Apr 7, 2015)

I checked instagram and people have started getting their birchboxes today!


----------



## Aab09540 (Apr 7, 2015)

I got shipping info on the 4th but it hasn't changed. Hoping to get it soon!


----------



## Noel Snow (Apr 7, 2015)

For the first person to receive Beaver shampoo/conditioner, can you please let us know if it is as bad as the name suggests?


----------



## Trixie Belden (Apr 7, 2015)

My box finally loaded with the cheat.  It's ok, but I really don't like the Whish shaving cream, so that's a disappointment and apparently BB thinks my hair needs help because I get some sort of leave in intense conditioner every month.  My profile states I have fine, straight, short hair.   ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   I have a non clicky truck as well.  Weird, my boxes are hardly ever shipped this late.

*Whish shaving cream*

*POP portfolio eye shadow*

*Real Chemistry 3 minute peel*

*Obliphica Intense Hair Serum*

*Jane Iredale lip and cheek stain (PYS)*


----------



## erinedavis44 (Apr 7, 2015)

My box still hasn't updated using the cheat  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jay.Aitch.Gee (Apr 7, 2015)

Noel S. said:


> Just discovered an issue with my Ipsy cancellation. For some reason it did not go through and I am set to receive a super crummy bag. CS fixed it after I sent a snarky email. At this point I'm certain when my fifth item on Birchbox finally loads it will be Gilchrest and Somes nose hair gel or Harvey Prince Crazy Cat Lady perfume.


Sorry about your CS woes and bags/boxes of sads, but "Gilchrest and Somes nose hair gel or Harvey Prince Crazy Cat Lady perfume" wins the internet today. 
And I say that as a devoted cat lady...as THE Definitive Crazy Cat Lady of Bow and Drape's Instagram, in fact!! = ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />=


----------



## mrscollinsbaby7 (Apr 7, 2015)

Hi ladies! =] Does anyone have a box link that is working? I tried using the link from earlier in the thread but keep getting the 404 error. Any help would be very much appreciated! TIA lovely ladies =]


----------



## fancyfarmer (Apr 7, 2015)

Ummmm, so my cheat box just loaded, and I reserved the Jane Iredale as my PYS, and I worked with a CS rep to reserve it, I have all the emails, and it's not listed. It better be wrong, but I guess I have to wait until the 10th. Has anyone else not gotten the sample they wanted? They did put in Whish shave cream though, which was in my March box. I just resigned up after taking a break since September, the reason I quit was because it seemed like more months than not there was a problem, and even though they always gave me points, it wasn't worth the aggravation. Maybe my account is cursed.


----------



## fancyfarmer (Apr 7, 2015)

Well, I just spoke to CS, and my peek must be right, because I was not going to get my PYS, and I am getting the Whish. Funny thing is my March box just came, and there was no Whish in it even though I was suppose to get it.


----------



## pearldrop (Apr 7, 2015)

My cheat shows the following contents:

BOX#1:
Whish shaving cream (Super-MEH)

POP portfolio eye shadow (MEH)

Real Chemistry 3 minute peel

Obliphica Intense Hair Serum

Jane Iredale lip and cheek stain (PYS)

BOX#2:
Whish Three Whishes Body Butter

POP portfolio eye shadow (MEH)

Vasanti BrightenUp! Enzymatic Face Rejuvenator

Supergoop!® Daily Correct CC Cream ​SPF 35+ (MEH)

Harvey Prince Hello Liquid Loofah (MEH)

I get 50% meh-ness this month if the boxes do not change. After reading all of the comments, I am just happy to not receive a shampoo or conditioner for one month as a change.
I think they are trying to finish up all the leftover Whish shave creams this month &lt;_&lt;


----------



## MissJexie (Apr 7, 2015)

If anyone was thinking of grabbing a Birchbox Man subscription, you can use the code "LISTENUP" to get a pair of fancy headphones with a monthly subscription! I already canceled/resubbed this month with a coupon code, but it's still a great deal! ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KaitlinKolors (Apr 7, 2015)

I got my box today. I live about 30 mins from Mt. Juliet so I guess that's why mine come so quick. If anyone wants to know what I got in my box, let me know and I'll post a spoiler picture  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LadyGordon (Apr 7, 2015)

KaitlinKolors said:


> I got my box today. I live about 30 mins from Mt. Juliet so I guess that's why mine come so quick. If anyone wants to know what I got in my box, let me know and I'll post a spoiler picture  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Awesome, glad another local did actually get their box without going through Jersey! I also live about 30 minutes from Mt Juliet, but my box still heads to New Jersey every month. I just think its funny they do that, but since I'm not paying for the shipping, whatever they want to do!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## artemiss (Apr 7, 2015)

My NY box came



LadyGordon said:


> Awesome, glad another local did actually get their box without going through Jersey! I also live about 30 minutes from Mt Juliet, but my box still heads to New Jersey every month. I just think its funny they do that, but since I'm not paying for the shipping, whatever they want to do!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I live not far from the warehouse where Victoria's Secret ships their catalog orders. It always cracks me up that they have to spend an extra day going over to the the postal hub Indiana before coming back over here to get delivered.
My NY box came today, no surprises there. I love the box..all of them this month are going to be really pretty in person, I think. I am a little embarrassed that I am loving to hoard the cute boxes to use for storing odds and ends around the house as much as I love the samples. :wub:


----------



## fancyfarmer (Apr 7, 2015)

Question, if you aren't getting a PYS in your box, will you still get the Rifle box I'd you are a current subscriber, as long as you didn't pick the curated box? thanks


----------



## erinedavis44 (Apr 7, 2015)

fancyfarmer said:


> Question, if you aren't getting a PYS in your box, will you still get the Rifle box I'd you are a current subscriber, as long as you didn't pick the curated box? thanks


Yes, you will get the Rifle box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## fancyfarmer (Apr 7, 2015)

erinedavis44 said:


> Yes, you will get the Rifle box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Awesome! Thanks!


----------



## Sashatiara (Apr 7, 2015)

Birchbox changed its policy and will no longer send subscriptions to Military addresses overseas. I just resubbed and contacted them to make sure I still have my sub and they said that if I cancel I won't be able to resub in the future. I'm disappointed since I usually have up to three subs at a time.


----------



## PA Anna (Apr 7, 2015)

I had to comment when I started reading this thread. I used the cheat and saw that the Beaver shampoo and conditioner are listed for my box. Is this an April Fool's joke? I did try to read more about the shampoo and conditioner, but the pages came up not found. I hope BB would not send items made in China with a name that women of my generation would recognize as being offensive.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 7, 2015)

KaitlinKolors said:


> I got my box today. I live about 30 mins from Mt. Juliet so I guess that's why mine come so quick. If anyone wants to know what I got in my box, let me know and I'll post a spoiler picture  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Please post picture.


----------



## jb3480 (Apr 7, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Please post picture.


2nded  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jb3480 (Apr 7, 2015)

This is a super-dumb question, but how do I cancel my subscription?  I "opted out" of the yearly resubscription the other day when that link appeared, but my page still says:

*Women's Subscription*

*Status: Active*

I want to cancel and then maybe re-sub down the line.


----------



## Sunfish (Apr 7, 2015)

jb3480 said:


> This is a super-dumb question, but how do I cancel my subscription? I "opted out" of the yearly resubscription the other day when that link appeared, but my page still says:
> 
> *Women's Subscription*
> 
> ...


Under the My Account/ Account Settings, &amp; then under the Woman's Sub option there should be a clickable "Cancel Subscription" option that is clickable.

If you still have a box to receive then your sub may still say "active" despite you opting out of renewal, esp if you don't still see the cancel option. That said, if I were you I would email (or call) them to be certain...better to make sure now (as you already seem to be doing).

Hope this helps!


----------



## cbs73 (Apr 7, 2015)

PA Anna said:


> I had to comment when I started reading this thread. I used the cheat and saw that the Beaver shampoo and conditioner are listed for my box. Is this an April Fool's joke? I did try to read more about the shampoo and conditioner, but the pages came up not found. I hope BB would not send items made in China with a name that women of my generation would recognize as being offensive.


If it helps, I didn't see the brand in the product shop.......maybe we are getting something super awesome and it is a delayed (and weak as hell) April Fool's joke?


----------



## artlover613 (Apr 7, 2015)

cbs73 said:


> If it helps, I didn't see the brand in the product shop.......maybe we are getting something super awesome and it is a delayed (and weak as hell) April Fool's joke?


I personally think it will update to the Living Proof product line. No one has mentioned they are getting it yet and these are in the New Products listing today.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Apr 7, 2015)

cbs73 said:


> If it helps, I didn't see the brand in the product shop.......maybe we are getting something super awesome and it is a delayed (and weak as hell) April Fool's joke?


I could only hope this is a joke, I am getting TWO IDENTICAL boxes with this crap in them, and a bunch of other garbage.  So irritated this month.  I looked on Amazon where they sell the mini sample size duos of shampoo and conditioner for 3.49 for BOTH.  My boxes don't add up to ten bucks this month and there's no much I want to "discover" in there either, lol!


----------



## mellee (Apr 7, 2015)

I didn't get shampoo and conditioner in my box this month!  My cheat shows the Whish, POP, peel, hair serum and Jane Iredale combo.  But a few weeks ago, I placed an order and got a pick-two sample pack with it.  A foil of shampoo, and a foil of conditioner.  Not Beaver brand, but still - worth $10?  I don't think so.


----------



## celiajuno (Apr 7, 2015)

cbs73 said:


> If it helps, I didn't see the brand in the product shop.......maybe we are getting something super awesome and it is a delayed (and weak as hell) April Fool's joke?


It's not a joke. There are instagram pictures of April boxes containing the Beaver samples. I used the box cheat today and saw that my box would contain those. Also the Laqa which I have received previously.  It does not included the PYS sample I selected. I am hoping it updates to  something else. I got shampoo last month and I don't want it twice in a row and I really want my eyeshadow.


----------



## artlover613 (Apr 7, 2015)

Oh well.... I've been wanting to try Living Proof. Maybe next time.


----------



## Geek2 (Apr 7, 2015)

I really hope I don't get the Beaver items in my box. I'm not interested in trying any hair care made in China after reading the comments here about this brand.  I had bought Theorie brand on Gilt for cheap and ended up not using them because it said right on the bottles made in China. They were suppose to be sulfate and paraben free etc also but I just didn't want to use them. I'm kind of crazy and picky about cosmetics and where they are made. Made in China on the bottle doesn't make me feel confident that what ever is listed in the ingredients is what is exactly in the bottle.


----------



## H_D (Apr 7, 2015)

happysubber23 said:


> I so wish that BB would consider stated preferences. The #1 thing that I am always looking for is skincare, skincare, skincare. They also know that I don't like perfume and I think organic is a plus. Yet month after month, I see amazing organic products (that I rarely get) and awesome skincare (that I rarely get). This month between my 2 accounts I have 2 shampoos, 2 conditioners, 1 perfume, a body wash, body wash wipes, 2 lipsticks, and a body butter.
> 
> The only thing that I'm happy to see is the Jane Iredale lip product because I picked it (had received one from Sample Society a while back and my daughter adored the cute mini sample and the color/ingredients passed the test for an 8 year old play make-up option) but her sister accidentally smooshed it so this will make up for past wrongs.


Funny, I always get tons of skincare and shampoo/conditioners when all I really am interested is makeup. I get at least 1-2 items of skincare every month. I have sensitive skin so most I can't use and I already have a routine I love. I have stressed in my profile makeup but I seem to get the complete opposite.  It really is frustrating.


----------



## H_D (Apr 7, 2015)

oh. goody. More shampoo and conditioner.

Every.single.box at least one haircare product but sometimes three.

Birchbox hates me.


----------



## Noel Snow (Apr 7, 2015)

H_D said:


> oh. goody. More shampoo and conditioner.
> 
> Every.single.box at least one haircare product but sometimes three.
> 
> Birchbox hates me.


Birchbox seems to be in a grumpy mood. Everyone is getting Beaver stuff as punishment for not getting a madmen box.  I went to see if I could find an unboxing video to tell me how bad the shampoo is. All I learned is that blueberry whish shaving cream will make your legs smell like Saturday morning at IHOP.


----------



## H_D (Apr 8, 2015)

Noel S. said:


> Birchbox seems to be in a grumpy mood. Everyone is getting Beaver stuff as punishment for not getting a madmen box.  I went to see if I could find an unboxing video to tell me how bad the shampoo is. All I learned is that blueberry whish shaving cream will make your legs smell like Saturday morning at IHOP.


Hahaha! That is actually really funny, yet so terrible at the same time! :lol:

I never thought blueberry sounded like a good scent for shave cream or body lotion. :wacko:

But seriously, just the name "beaver" shampoo seems..so.very.wrong.


----------



## Sunfish (Apr 8, 2015)

I have my clicky- truck, but delivery not due until next tues or wed (14th or 15th). My box items appear the same as when they first appeared a few days ago (w/out any cheat).


----------



## misskelliemarie (Apr 8, 2015)

artemiss said:


> My NY box came
> 
> I live not far from the warehouse where Victoria's Secret ships their catalog orders. It always cracks me up that they have to spend an extra day going over to the the postal hub Indiana before coming back over here to get delivered.
> 
> My NY box came today, no surprises there. I love the box..all of them this month are going to be really pretty in person, I think. I am a little embarrassed that I am loving to hoard the cute boxes to use for storing odds and ends around the house as much as I love the samples. :wub:


I live an hour or two away from a Victorias Secret warehouse and my orders almost always come directly to me. Although I have to say it normally takes it's grand ol' time getting here, stopping fr days at some places. I just ordered from there though so we'll see which route it takes this time! Mail is so weird! I don't think I'll ever understand the randomness of it!


----------



## misskelliemarie (Apr 8, 2015)

Noel S. said:


> Birchbox seems to be in a grumpy mood. Everyone is getting Beaver stuff as punishment for not getting a madmen box.  I went to see if I could find an unboxing video to tell me how bad the shampoo is. All I learned is that blueberry whish shaving cream will make your legs smell like Saturday morning at IHOP.


Oh god, that sounds like a terrible scent! If my legs smelled like IHOP I think I would barf! Thank the lord I'm not getting that!

Is it me or does this whole box process seem to be really draw out and longer than it used to be? I swear when I was subscribed like a year or two ago everyone had their boxes before the 10th. I guess it's all the new subscribers adding to what they have to package and send out, but I feel like soon it's going to be over the entire month!


----------



## artemiss (Apr 8, 2015)

I do think the more stuff you add, or they have to customize and add, the longer it generally takes.
My NY Mad Men box with no add-ons arrived yesterday, and the CA box on my other account (got the PYS email later) is coming today. The box I ordered in the cat's name just to get the RPC box just got a tracking number last night.


----------



## Jenny111 (Apr 8, 2015)

Ok so I have no shipping info at all. No truck at all. And my box cheat only shows the two full size add ons: the jouer lipgloss and the Cynthia Rowley eyeliner. I'm curious about other people that got the two full size add on. Are you only seeing those? Why is it already the 8th and others are getting their boxes and I have: NADA. Booooooooo. I'm so impatient!


----------



## H_D (Apr 8, 2015)

Jenny111 said:


> Ok so I have no shipping info at all. No truck at all. And my box cheat only shows the two full size add ons: the jouer lipgloss and the Cynthia Rowley eyeliner. I'm curious about other people that got the two full size add on. Are you only seeing those? Why is it already the 8th and others are getting their boxes and I have: NADA. Booooooooo. I'm so impatient!


I do not have a tracking number for either account. One account even still says March's tracking number, the other has finally switched over to say "april" tracking but still not number.


----------



## somedaysunday (Apr 8, 2015)

artemiss said:


> I do think the more stuff you add, or they have to customize and add, the longer it generally takes.
> 
> My NY Mad Men box with no add-ons arrived yesterday, and the CA box on my other account (got the PYS email later) is coming today. *The box I ordered in the cat's name* just to get the RPC box just got a tracking number last night.


The fact that you have a box in your cat's name makes me really happy.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Noel Snow (Apr 8, 2015)

I just figured out that the mystery item on both accounts is Harvey Prince body butter. I actually like body butters so this is something that  will get used up- assuming it doesn't smell like a barf bouquet. I was afraid of getting two blushes or eyeshadow pallets, which take forever to use up.


----------



## erinedavis44 (Apr 8, 2015)

Jenny111 said:


> Ok so I have no shipping info at all. No truck at all. And my box cheat only shows the two full size add ons: the jouer lipgloss and the Cynthia Rowley eyeliner. I'm curious about other people that got the two full size add on. Are you only seeing those? Why is it already the 8th and others are getting their boxes and I have: NADA. Booooooooo. I'm so impatient!


I also signed up for the upgrade and my account is only showing the Jouer lipgloss and Cynthia Rowley liner. I think the combination of the upgrade and my Birchbox plus items are really slowing my account down. I want to see my box!


----------



## Jay.Aitch.Gee (Apr 8, 2015)

artemiss said:


> I do think the more stuff you add, or they have to customize and add, the longer it generally takes.
> 
> My NY Mad Men box with no add-ons arrived yesterday, and the CA box on my other account (got the PYS email later) is coming today. *The box I ordered in the cat's name* just to get the RPC box just got a tracking number last night.


Yay, someone else! My second sub is in my cat's name (Miranda). I've thought about getting a third sub so the other cat (Fiona) doesn't feel left out.... 

｡＾･ｪ･＾｡  

Though it seems the cats actually prefer Glossybox, as the box size offers a more generous box-space to cat-hindquarters ratio than the Birchboxes, and they're packed with fun crimped paper shreds that are _just perfect_ for strewing all over the house while mom and dad are out...


----------



## AshMarie484 (Apr 8, 2015)

My Upgraded Box finally loaded:

Jouer Tint

Pop Shadows

Lord &amp; Berry Black Wardrobe Duo

Beaver Shampoo

Beaver Conditioner

Paula's Choice Vitamin C Spot Treatment

Smith &amp; Cult Nail Lacquer

And the Full Size Cynthia Rowley Liner

and Jouer Moisturizing Lip Gloss


----------



## KMED1 (Apr 8, 2015)

AshMarie484 said:


> My Upgraded Box finally loaded:
> 
> Jouer Tint
> 
> ...


Mine just loaded with the same thing.  I wonder why the Jouer Lip Gloss and CR liner are still listed?


----------



## AshMarie484 (Apr 8, 2015)

KMED1 said:


> Mine just loaded with the same thing. I wonder why the Jouer Lip Gloss and CR liner are still listed?


Pretty sure they should be listed so we can review them. I'm pretty sure that's our 2 full size products for the month.


----------



## KMED1 (Apr 8, 2015)

AshMarie484 said:


> Pretty sure they should be listed so we can review them. I'm pretty sure that's our 2 full size products for the month.


I thought for sure the Smith &amp; Cult Nail Lacquer and Lord &amp; Berry Black Wardrobe Duo were the full size items?  Since people who subscribed with new accounts for the upgrade in March received the Jouer Lip Gloss and CR liner last month


----------



## AshMarie484 (Apr 8, 2015)

KMED1 said:


> I thought for sure the Smith &amp; Cult Nail Lacquer and Lord &amp; Berry Black Wardrobe Duo were the full size items? Since people who subscribed with new accounts for the upgrade in March received the Jouer Lip Gloss and CR liner last month


That makes since. I have no idea lol. I thought maybe itd be a small tiny lord &amp; Berry product, instead of both and a sample size polish because Ive gotten a 7 item box before bUT Yea doubtful they'd send out the same products 2 months in a row. My box usually takes forever to get here and my tracking isn't clickable yet but I'll be stalking IG to see.


----------



## KMED1 (Apr 8, 2015)

I don't even know lol I guess I will have to wait for it to arrive and see.  I am very excited for the polish.  I saw someone on facebook post a picture of the same box as us, but their polish is a different color.


----------



## AshMarie484 (Apr 8, 2015)

KMED1 said:


> I don't even know lol I guess I will have to wait for it to arrive and see. I am very excited for the polish. I saw someone on facebook post a picture of the same box as us, but their polish is a different color.


Oh if you saw a pic &amp; it was our box minus the Jouer &amp; CR then I'm positive that's what we'll get &amp; our page will update on the 10th.


----------



## KMED1 (Apr 8, 2015)

AshMarie484 said:


> Oh if you saw a pic &amp; it was our box minus the Jouer &amp; CR then I'm positive that's what we'll get &amp; our page will update on the 10th.



Their box picture had the gloss and liner too just the polish color was different.


----------



## DreamWarrior (Apr 8, 2015)

Spoiler


















OMG!  The box is soo pretty!!  I usually donate the boxes to my church for one of their events... but this one is just too pretty to give up!


----------



## AshMarie484 (Apr 8, 2015)

KMED1 said:


> Their box picture had the gloss and liner too just the polish color was different.


Oh yay. Sounds like a pretty awesome box then.


----------



## jenacate (Apr 8, 2015)

I just got my MMNY box and I love everything! EXCEPT I can't figure out how to get the dang cargo blush open!!!! And what is the Liz Earle eyebright? It says lotion but looks like an eye makeup remover. Oh and the Whish sample seems practically empty  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but I still love it all!


----------



## DreamWarrior (Apr 8, 2015)

jenacate said:


> I just got my MMNY box and I love everything! EXCEPT I can't figure out how to get the dang cargo blush open!!!! And what is the Liz Earle eyebright? It says lotion but looks like an eye makeup remover. Oh and the Whish sample seems practically empty  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but I still love it all!


LOL.  I had a hard time with the Cargo container too!! Its a "pop" off lid, but you have to pry it open.


----------



## jenacate (Apr 8, 2015)

DreamWarrior said:


> LOL. I had a hard time with the Cargo container too!! Its a "pop" off lid, but you have to pry it open.


Horrible packing design!!! My husband finally got ot open for me and now it goes on and off easily. I've never had a coral blush so I'm excited to try it!


----------



## artemiss (Apr 8, 2015)

Spoiler









Just got the CA box, I have to agree with the poster above on how PRETTY the boxes are this month! Sadly though, aside from the 12 Benefits and body wash, the rest of the box really isn't a good fit. Ok, the Clean perfume is ok. But I can't wear the lippy shade and I have enough highlighters to sparkle like a Cullen through the apocalypse, lol

ETA: the lippy shade is a lot more of neutral looking pink,than I expected, though, so it will probably work for more people that you would think. Just not me. :/


----------



## jenacate (Apr 8, 2015)

What do you all do with the pretty boxes, I just re subbed in feb so it was the first month I got a pretty box. (I think....when did they change from the plain?) anyway it came crushed so I just threw it away since the products were fine. Last month was a welcome box so it was plain too. This is the first one I want to keep but don't know what to do with it. I'm swimming in ipsy bags too (just part of the reason I switched to BB).


----------



## artemiss (Apr 8, 2015)

jenacate said:


> What do you all do with the pretty boxes, I just re subbed in feb so it was the first month I got a pretty box. (I think....when did they change from the plain?) anyway it came crushed so I just threw it away since the products were fine. Last month was a welcome box so it was plain too. This is the first one I want to keep but don't know what to do with it. I'm swimming in ipsy bags too (just part of the reason I switched to BB).


I use mine to organize my beauty stuff. Right now I have all my sheet masks in one, my little tubs and tubs of lotion in another and I keep them stacked on a shelf so when I want a mask, I pull out that box, or want to try a new face cream or wash, I pull it out of that box..

I also have one on my vanity for hair ties and headbands, one at my computer desk with pens, pencils, gift cards and post it notes..


----------



## Zillah Nomura (Apr 8, 2015)

artemiss said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would have picked that box had it not been for someone posting that the lippy was a bubblegum pink!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nikkiaust17 (Apr 8, 2015)

im saving my boxes because they said to and at the end of the year they are going to do something "special" they said. but i already have a tracking number and thats pretty early for a box thats not curated


----------



## Toby Burke (Apr 8, 2015)

My no PYS box arrived - earliest ever.

Even though I didn't pick it, I got the Iredale stain - it is a great product


----------



## girlnamedpete (Apr 8, 2015)

Jay.Aitch.Gee said:


> Yay, someone else! My second sub is in my cat's name (Miranda). I've thought about getting a third sub so the other cat (Fiona) doesn't feel left out....
> 
> ｡＾･ｪ･＾｡
> 
> Though it seems the cats actually prefer Glossybox, as the box size offers a more generous box-space to cat-hindquarters ratio than the Birchboxes, and they're packed with fun crimped paper shreds that are _just perfect_ for strewing all over the house while mom and dad are out...


If you don't write for a living, you should seriously consider it.  You are hilarious and have a great way with words.


----------



## misskelliemarie (Apr 8, 2015)

jenacate said:


> What do you all do with the pretty boxes, I just re subbed in feb so it was the first month I got a pretty box. (I think....when did they change from the plain?) anyway it came crushed so I just threw it away since the products were fine. Last month was a welcome box so it was plain too. This is the first one I want to keep but don't know what to do with it. I'm swimming in ipsy bags too (just part of the reason I switched to BB).


I had one on my nightstand that has my hand cream, facial oil, eye cream, some pens, and lip products in it. I also have one on top of where I store my bath and hair products. In it I keep my hair products that I use the most and some samples that I want to try so I don't forget about them. I also have two more boxes in my nightstand that I keep pens, pencils, markers, and jump drives in. They are super useful for organization! Much better than the bunch of small makeup bags that are sitting under my vanity right now!


----------



## Kathryn Spremulli (Apr 9, 2015)

Does anyone know why you can't see the box combinations this month? It's just a 404 error...


----------



## Cate88 (Apr 9, 2015)

mellee said:


> I didn't get shampoo and conditioner in my box this month!  My cheat shows the Whish, POP, peel, hair serum and Jane Iredale combo.  But a few weeks ago, I placed an order and got a pick-two sample pack with it.  A foil of shampoo, and a foil of conditioner.  Not Beaver brand, but still - worth $10?  I don't think so.


What cheat are you using to see?  Figured it out!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## button6004 (Apr 9, 2015)

I use my old boxes to organize my nail polish collection, and I'll be using in my new vanity to keep makeup organized.


----------



## nicepenguins (Apr 9, 2015)

When I first saw all the posts about the Beaver shampoo I thought, why are people getting mad? I had an organic lip balm and an aromatherapy balm from them that I thought were great.

Then I remembered those were from Badger. Not beaver. Lol.


----------



## linda37027 (Apr 9, 2015)

Box pages are loading up to 25 so far. A lot of the Beaver shampoo and conditioner.


----------



## Cate88 (Apr 9, 2015)

Just sneaked a peak into my box: 



Spoiler



1. Jouer Tint (my sample choice) - Does anyone know what shade we are getting, or is it going to differ?
2. Lord &amp; Berry Black Wardrobe Duo (praying this isn't my upgrade item)
3. Paula's Choice RESIST 25% Vitamin C Spot Treatment
4. Beaver Professional Hydro Nutritive Moisturizing Shampoo
5. Beaver Professional Hydro Nutritive Repairing Conditioner
6. Smith &amp; Cult Nailed Lacquer - Pillow Pie
7. Jouer Moisturizing Lip Gloss (hoping this isn't the hot pick shade I received previously.)
8. Cynthia Rowley Beauty Liquid Liner - Navy (I've already received this as a sample, this is probably the upgrade add-on)



Does anyone know which 2 of those items are my add-ons? I'm assuming it's #2 &amp; #8.


----------



## Cate88 (Apr 9, 2015)

nicepenguins said:


> When I first saw all the posts about the Beaver shampoo I thought, why are people getting mad? I had an organic lip balm and an aromatherapy balm from them that I thought were great.
> 
> Then I remembered those were from Badger. Not beaver. Lol.


I think people are getting mad, or at least I am, because we receive shampoo and conditioner samples ALL the time, and they're mostly drug-store or drug-store quality. Plus, hair, for me anyway, is a very sensitive subject. There are just so many hair types that most shampoos just won't work with. Also, most of the shampoos that are sent out for sampling are not sulfate-free. I have color-treated hair so I can't use them. Another reason why I'm upset is they keep sending me shampoo and conditioner samples for DRY hair and I have the exact opposite problem (extremely oily). My profile also reflects that.


----------



## Noel Snow (Apr 9, 2015)

I am bored so I started looking for reviews of Beaver. This brought me to Birchbox France.  The French girls all think it's a great product.  Bien sur- "Beaver" doesn't mean anything weird to them. This was the closest to a negative review I could find.

 Roxane
Je pense que cela peut être un bon produit, mais pas pour des cheveux sec et bouclé comme les miens !


----------



## raindrop (Apr 9, 2015)

Ugh, you've got to be kidding me Birchbox!  According my box page, this month I'm getting a perfume sample AND the shampoo and conditioner.  Seriously?  I feel like I just paid $10 for my PYS (the Jane Iradale tint) and a pretty box.  My sub runs out in a few months, and I'll definitely be putting my money elsewhere.

That said, I've been saving up my points for about 10 months and I'm pretty excited for my shopping spree!


----------



## artlover613 (Apr 9, 2015)

raindrop said:


> Ugh, you've got to be kidding me Birchbox! According my box page, this month I'm getting a perfume sample AND the shampoo and conditioner. Seriously? I feel like I just paid $10 for my PYS (the Jane Iradale tint) and a pretty box. My sub runs out in a few months, and I'll definitely be putting my money elsewhere.
> 
> That said, I've been saving up my points for about 10 months and I'm pretty excited for my shopping spree!


I always choose to look at my box as costing me $3-4 (after points and 10% discount on subscription and 20% discount on future purchase with anniversary codes.) and I look at overall 'box happiness'. I mean, I think that is how this subscription is intended. I wish we could get some specific products , and I guess that was the intention of PYS. I can never save up more than $10 in points because I love to get packages in the mail!


----------



## pearldrop (Apr 9, 2015)

Can you already review your samples?
I cannot even review one of my boxes which was supposed to be delivered yesterday :/


----------



## button6004 (Apr 9, 2015)

I'm actually not super upset about the Beaver stuff- if I decide not to use it, its something that can go into my collection of items to donate to the local women's shelter.

I will be curious to see if my box stays as is and I do end up with 2 duplicates, because I will be messaging BB to make the suggestion that if they are going to repeat items you've already received but in different scents/colors, that they at least break them up so you aren't getting 2 out of 5 repeat items.


----------



## artemiss (Apr 9, 2015)

pearldrop said:


> Can you already review your samples?
> 
> I cannot even review one of my boxes which was supposed to be delivered yesterday :/


I have both my boxes, but I can on one, but not the other. I submitted a ticket for the one, but they just told me to wait until the 10th, even though I have already submitted reviews, just not getting any points for them.


----------



## somedaysunday (Apr 9, 2015)

Cate88 said:


> I think people are getting mad, or at least I am, because we receive shampoo and conditioner samples ALL the time, and they're mostly drug-store or drug-store quality. Plus, hair, for me anyway, is a very sensitive subject. There are just so many hair types that most shampoos just won't work with. Also, most of the shampoos that are sent out for sampling are not sulfate-free. I have color-treated hair so I can't use them. Another reason why I'm upset is they keep sending me shampoo and conditioner samples for DRY hair and I have the exact opposite problem (extremely oily). My profile also reflects that.


I hope this isn't too terribly off topic, but can you (or anyone!) share what kind of sulfate-free shampoo/conditioner you use?  I have the hardest time finding sulfate-free stuff in the drugstore, and unfortunately I can't spend the money on salon stuff.  Any suggestions would be awesome!


----------



## pearldrop (Apr 9, 2015)

somedaysunday said:


> I hope this isn't too terribly off topic, but can you (or anyone!) share what kind of sulfate-free shampoo/conditioner you use?  I have the hardest time finding sulfate-free stuff in the drugstore, and unfortunately I can't spend the money on salon stuff.  Any suggestions would be awesome!


If you are not anti-L'oreal, L'oreal Paris has a really good sulfate free hair care line that is affordable: EverPure. You can find them in any drugstore or in Walmart. I especially like the OleoTherapy shampoo, conditioner, and nourishing mask which are also sulfate-free.


----------



## Mermaid35 (Apr 9, 2015)

I got up to box 71 using this link

www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/april-2015/april-2015-bb59

Box 59 would be my ideal box but I'm getting #37.

No spectacular boxes in my opinion.


----------



## roxymama (Apr 9, 2015)

Cate88 said:


> Just sneaked a peak into my box:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Number 7 &amp; 8 are your full size most likely.  It seems everyone so far that has the add on has gotten the Jouer full size gloss in Blush (a soft neutral pink) and the CR liner in Navy.


----------



## pearldrop (Apr 9, 2015)

Mermaid35 said:


> I got up to box 71 using this link
> 
> www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/april-2015/april-2015-bb59
> 
> ...


68 has 7 items, wow! I wish I was getting that. It has smith&amp;cult nail polish which I would love to try and the box would come to $3 after all reviews. All other boxes seem to have just 5 items. 

Come on Birchbox! Only 5 items in most boxes including shave cream and Beaver shampoo-conditioner...

This is such a poor month other than the Mad Men theme.


----------



## LadyGordon (Apr 9, 2015)

somedaysunday said:


> I hope this isn't too terribly off topic, but can you (or anyone!) share what kind of sulfate-free shampoo/conditioner you use?  I have the hardest time finding sulfate-free stuff in the drugstore, and unfortunately I can't spend the money on salon stuff.  Any suggestions would be awesome!



I've also used the L'Oreal Everpure line and it's really good. I've also used the OGX line, I loved the Argan Oil one, but there are a number of other formulas in that line. Both can be found at Walmart and are really inexpensive. I'm now using Living Proof Perfect Hair Day line and loving it, but it is more expensive.


----------



## misskelliemarie (Apr 9, 2015)

roxymama said:


> Number 7 &amp; 8 are your full size most likely.  It seems everyone so far that has the add on has gotten the Jouer full size gloss in Blush (a soft neutral pink) and the CR liner in Navy.


This may be a dumb question, but what upgrade are you guys talking about?


----------



## somedaysunday (Apr 9, 2015)

LadyGordon said:


> I've also used the L'Oreal Everpure line and it's really good. I've also used the OGX line, I loved the Argan Oil one, but there are a number of other formulas in that line. Both can be found at Walmart and are really inexpensive. I'm now using Living Proof Perfect Hair Day line and loving it, but it is more expensive.





pearldrop said:


> If you are not anti-L'oreal, L'oreal Paris has a really good sulfate free hair care line that is affordable: EverPure. You can find them in any drugstore or in Walmart. I especially like the OleoTherapy shampoo, conditioner, and nourishing mask which are also sulfate-free.


Thank you, ladies! I've tried the Loreal and not been a huge fan, but I haven't tried the OleoTherapy version.  I'll also give the Living Proof a shot.  Thanks!


----------



## Geek2 (Apr 9, 2015)

misskelliemarie said:


> This may be a dumb question, but what upgrade are you guys talking about?


No such thing as a dumb question, feel free to ask anything  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">

A while back, BB offered upgrades to the existing subscription that would include 2 full size products but the price would also be increased to $30. Some took the upgrade. I ended up upgrading because I was interested in seeing what those full size products would end up being. I haven't got my box yet so don't know what's in it. I'm avoiding the cheats because I want it to be a total surprise.


----------



## Jayrob Goldsaf (Apr 9, 2015)

somedaysunday said:


> I hope this isn't too terribly off topic, but can you (or anyone!) share what kind of sulfate-free shampoo/conditioner you use?  I have the hardest time finding sulfate-free stuff in the drugstore, and unfortunately I can't spend the money on salon stuff.  Any suggestions would be awesome!


If you can get to Costco, buy the Kirkland brand shampoo and conditioner.  They both come in big pump topped bottles for about $9 or $10 each (I think...they last forever so I haven't bought in a bit).

Rumor has it that they are made by Pureology for Costco.  They are sulfate free, vegan, and paraben free.  I have stopped bothering to try out other shampoos since using Kirkland.


----------



## H_D (Apr 9, 2015)

Cate88 said:


> *I think people are getting mad, or at least I am, because we receive shampoo and conditioner samples ALL the time*, and they're mostly drug-store or drug-store quality. Plus, hair, for me anyway, is a very sensitive subject. There are just so many hair types that most shampoos just won't work with. Also, most of the shampoos that are sent out for sampling are not sulfate-free. I have color-treated hair so I can't use them. Another reason why I'm upset is they keep sending me shampoo and conditioner samples for DRY hair and I have the exact opposite problem (extremely oily). My profile also reflects that.


This is why I get mad. I get shampoo and conditioner in pretty much every box. Sometimes I get 3 haircare items in my box. I already have a product I love and I've done everything I can to minimize haircare stuff yet I still get it like clockwork. I have two accounts and both have the same profile but I've never gotten one dup box and the other box rarely gets haircare products. Unfortunately, that one gets too much skincare and I have sensitive skin so can't use the majority of the products they send me. Go figure!


----------



## misskelliemarie (Apr 9, 2015)

Reija said:


> No such thing as a dumb question, feel free to ask anything  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> A while back, BB offered upgrades to the existing subscription that would include 2 full size products but the price would also be increased to $30. Some took the upgrade. I ended up upgrading because I was interested in seeing what those full size products would end up being. I haven't got my box yet so don't know what's in it. I'm avoiding the cheats because I want it to be a total surprise.


Thanks! I must have missed when that was going on somehow!


----------



## KMED1 (Apr 9, 2015)

I'm so sad  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  My 9 item box upgraded box is no longer showing.  It's back to just the lip gloss and the liner.  I also lost my April non clicky truck and it's back to March shipping info


----------



## AshMarie484 (Apr 9, 2015)

KMED1 said:


> I'm so sad  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> My 9 item box upgraded box is no longer showing. It's back to just the lip gloss and the liner. I also lost my April non clicky truck and it's back to March shipping info


Same here


----------



## smiletorismile (Apr 9, 2015)

I got my box today! It's the CA one. I'm usually super happy with my Birchboxes, but the samples seem tiny and the two things I was super excited for (the perfume and the body wash) don't smell as good as I was expecting.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bluturtle (Apr 9, 2015)

This made me very sad...


----------



## mascara117827 (Apr 9, 2015)

bluturtle said:


> This made me very sad...


Noooooooooo!


----------



## MissJexie (Apr 9, 2015)

bluturtle said:


> This made me very sad...


I know this sounds crazy to do, but e-mail them! One of my fancy boxes from awhile ago came damaged like that and I told them how bummed out I was about it since I save the pretty boxes and reuse them. They gave me points as an apology, but they did send a friend of mine another box LOL- their customer service can be really nice if you get the right people  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Alicia Bishop (Apr 10, 2015)

I have 3 accounts with Birchbox. I choose both Mad men and received them today! Love them! My other account is upgraded and still no shipping on that one yet.Has anyone else with a upgraded account shipped yet? Also I used the cheat yesterday and it showed I was getting the same things everyone else was. I don't think it's right though because my pys wasn't listed. I choose the Jane Iredale Just Kissed Lip &amp; Cheek Stain but it was showing the jouer blush. I checked today and now it's showing nothing so I don't know what will really be in them.


----------



## Lilith McKee (Apr 10, 2015)

Cate88 said:


> Just sneaked a peak into my box:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had the same box until this morning, only they added the Jane Iredale Just Kissed Lip/Cheek Stain too).  No more Jouer Lipgloss or Cynthia Rowely Liner (I hate navy liner so no big deal), I had a feeling this was a left over from the previous month's upgrade products. The rest of the items are showing for me tho.  I am good with this box so long as the hair products ARE NOT FOILS (you hear that Birchbox).  

I already called Birchbox to cancel the upgrade.  Totally not worth it for me, I would rather spend 20 bucks in the Birchbox store for an item I would really want (or use the extra 20 bucks to sub to another beauty sub honestly).


----------



## erinedavis44 (Apr 10, 2015)

My box finally updated and the Jouer gloss and Cynthia liner were removed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> replaced with Lord and Berry and a polish. Also, I will be receiving the dreaded Beaver products.


----------



## effigie (Apr 10, 2015)

I was hoping my box would change this morning, but I'm stuck with:

 
- Atelier Cologne Rose Anonyme
- LAQA &amp; Co. Sheer Lip Lube Pencil
- Beaver Shampoo &amp; Conditioner
- Temple Spa Face &amp; Body Balm
 
Which, if the box shows up as listed, means I'm not getting my sample choice (Jane Iredale) and I'm likely getting a repeat product (Laqa, if I get the shade pictured).


----------



## AshJs3 (Apr 10, 2015)

I'm finally getting the bee venom mask! Woohoo! The rest of the stuff in my non-Mad Men box is pretty underwhelming, but hooray for the mask! LOL


----------



## Zillah Nomura (Apr 10, 2015)

After going through the different boxes available this month I think we can all agree that the Beaver brand is the product of the month. Sadly I'm still showing my crap box. I hate CC creams.  :scared:

BB_APRIL_4-10-2015 7-26-54 AM.pdf


----------



## Jen51 (Apr 10, 2015)

I was thinking that the sample of Not Soap Radio looked smaller when it arrived in my CA box, and I was right.  The yellow and red ones were 1.5 oz (44 ml) and the blue one is 1.2 oz (35ml).


----------



## bluturtle (Apr 10, 2015)

And they're sending me a replacement box....but not the Mad Men box I picked. Oh well, at least the other boxes are still pretty.


----------



## artemiss (Apr 10, 2015)

bluturtle said:


> And they're sending me a replacement box....but not the Mad Men box I picked. Oh well, at least the other boxes are still pretty.


Aww, glad they are sending you another one, since they are all really pretty this month, but sad it won't be this one, because tbh, I think it's my favorite.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mrscollinsbaby7 (Apr 10, 2015)

I'm getting: 

POP Shadow

Laqa Lip Lube

Bee Venom Mask

Whish Shaving Cream

Templespa Face and Body Balm

Pretty good box for me! =] I'm actually excited about this one!


----------



## button6004 (Apr 10, 2015)

So my box stayed the same, and I messaged BB earlier.  I basically just said that I suggest that they avoid sending multiple repeat items in the same box, because the whole point of BB is to try new things, not things I've already tried and didn't like.  I worded it really nicely, because my box is what my box is and really, I just don't want this to happen to me again or to anyone else, for that matter.

The CS rep that replied said she sent my message along to the appropriate team and gave me 100 points, which was nice.


----------



## Trixie Belden (Apr 10, 2015)

Ugh-this newgistics shipping is BS.  They picked up my box on the 7th and held it in Kentucky until today.  Why hold it for 3 days??  I guess I shouldn't complain since it's free shipping, but it's already in the high 80s and low 90s here.  I am just waiting for melted lipsticks and leaking perfume samples.


----------



## invisiblegirl (Apr 10, 2015)

Something is going on with Newgistics or Birchbox. I feel like I am getting punished for not picking a Mad Men box. Electronic info received on Monday, but here on Friday nothing has changed. I even checked the Newgistics website. Since I am in Alaska, I will be lucky to get this box in April. So much for a good birthday month! lol  Yes... I also am getting some Beaver. Ugh!


----------



## misskelliemarie (Apr 10, 2015)

Trixie Belden said:


> Ugh-this newgistics shipping is BS.  They picked up my box on the 7th and held it in Kentucky until today.  Why hold it for 3 days??  I guess I shouldn't complain since it's free shipping, but it's already in the high 80s and low 90s here.  I am just waiting for melted lipsticks and leaking perfume samples.


I agree with the crappy shipping on newgistics part. I'm not set to get my box til the 17th! I've never gotten it that late. I live in ohio so I normally get it pretty early on in the month.

It's only in the high 50's here. I'm super jealous! I would rather have all my stuff melt and then I can just email them about it than it be only in the 50's! I just want it to be at least in the low 70's. I was not meant to live in the ohio climate. It's too dang cold!


----------



## jb3480 (Apr 10, 2015)

Ugh, I just checked and my box is staying the same (Whish, Jouer, LAQA, and Beaver shampoo &amp; conditioner).  I've received both the Whish and LAQA before but figured these were different scents so I could get them again, but GET THIS: under the Whish, it says


Reviewed!

You earned 10 Birchbox Points

WTF?!  Double samples and I can't even get my 10 points for reviewing it?


----------



## Kmessenger (Apr 10, 2015)

If they're going to call it different samples of its a different scent then you should definitely at least still get to review it and get points. I would email them because I know if it was me that would really annoy me.


----------



## jb3480 (Apr 10, 2015)

Kmessenger said:


> If they're going to call it different samples of its a different scent then you should definitely at least still get to review it and get points. I would email them because I know if it was me that would really annoy me.


I'm definitely going to email them.  The number of times I've had to get in touch with them lately is insane.  I returned an item (first time I've ever done that) and it took like a month and a half (and like 3 sets of emails) to get credit back, and then this box is just such a disappointment.


----------



## SDSuperChargers (Apr 10, 2015)

jb3480 said:


> I'm definitely going to email them.  The number of times I've had to get in touch with them lately is insane.  I returned an item (first time I've ever done that) and it took like a month and a half (and like 3 sets of emails) to get credit back, and then this box is just such a disappointment.


I emailed them about getting the Whish shave cream again since I also got it in May of last year and they gave me 50 points and told me they would look into it for me. It is showing that I can review it for points though so thats nice!


----------



## pearldrop (Apr 11, 2015)

LadyGordon said:


> I've also used the L'Oreal Everpure line and it's really good. I've also used the OGX line, I loved the Argan Oil one, but there are a number of other formulas in that line. Both can be found at Walmart and are really inexpensive. I'm now using Living Proof Perfect Hair Day line and loving it, but it is more expensive.


I like Organix too. I am using the Moroccan oil when I do not want to over-use my Kerastase Elixir Ultime, it's kind of a dupe. I also used the OGX Keratin shampoo-conditioner, they smelled nice and were okay shampoo-conditioner.


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Apr 11, 2015)

Wow my sub boxes are failing this month.

Supergoop eye cream

Ojon hair oil

Not soap radio

Jane iredale PYS

Harvey prince body butter

Eye cream boring and tiny. I don't use hair oil. I have 2 not soap radio already. I already got a HP body butter. The only thing i want is my PYS.


----------



## MissJexie (Apr 11, 2015)

hmm...

So before the 10th, my box was showing a bunch of stuff I didn't want other than my sample choice.

Now..my box is completely different, and has 2 of the 3 sample choices in it...but not the one that I reserved.

So confused.


----------



## erinedavis44 (Apr 11, 2015)

I'm getting:

Jouer Cream Blush

Jane Iredale Lip and Cheek Stain

Paula's Choice Vitamin C Spot Treatment

Beaver Shampoo

Beaver Conditioner

I'm excited about the Jouer because I was trying to pick between that and the Jane Iredale (my PYS) for awhile. I'm also excited about the Paula's Choice product because I haven't tried anything from that line and have heard nothing but good things about it. Not excited about the Beaver products. Also, my upgrade is Lord and Berry mascara and a nailpolish. Not excited for that lol.


----------



## Noel Snow (Apr 11, 2015)

Got my box today and used the Beaver shampoo. It smells like a cross between Pantene and Finesse. They came in rather large sample bottles. I have curly hair and have to wash it a lot over the summer when it's too hot to iron, so these will get used.


----------



## Toby Burke (Apr 11, 2015)

Noel S. said:


> Got my box today and used the Beaver shampoo. It smells like a cross between Pantene and Finesse. They came in rather large sample bottles. I have curly hair and have to wash it a lot over the summer when it's too hot to iron, so these will get used.


Are there any sulfates in the shampoo? I am getting this sample as well, but if there are sulfates, I will have to pass it on to a friend.


----------



## chachithegreat (Apr 11, 2015)

Got my box today and am so in love with the Rifle Paper Co plus items that I received. I got the tote and the tumbler/notebook set. So cute! My box contained:

Jouer Tint

Laqa Lip Lube in Honeypot

Harvey Prince Yogini

Beaver Shampoo and Conditioner

Pretty good, and I'm always excited to try new shampoo and conditioner, so I'm looking forward to washing my hair tomorrow with these, despite the creepy name.


----------



## LadyGordon (Apr 11, 2015)

Got my box today, overall fairly happy with it, I'll probably use everything. I do subscribe to try new things so will give them all a go. I really like the Jouer tint, I received a shade called Petal. The Whish I'll give a try, it's in coconut and at least smells good    . I have to say the box is very pretty this month. Happy I didn't get the Beaver shampoo       



Spoiler


----------



## Zillah Nomura (Apr 11, 2015)

The Whish blueberry shave cream smells like old bagged potpourri


----------



## crescentmoon (Apr 11, 2015)

Been lurking but coming out of my lurkiness to say that I have 3 subscriptions and all 3 of them got the beaver shampoo and conditioner  :wacko: . One of my boxes is possibly getting a duplicate of a June 2014 same brand AND same shade. The Laqa lip crayon bubble pink. I know that it is a possibility of duplicates between boxes but this is just very unfortunate. Will post next time with the box contents of all 3. I pys and got one of each in each of the 3 boxes.


----------



## crescentmoon (Apr 11, 2015)

Box 1:

Popsugar eyeshadow palette

Clean Perfume

LAQA lip pencil (Will email if it shows up as the same shade as June 2014)

Beaver Shampoo

Beaver Conditioner

Box 2: 

Whish Shaving Cream (Stop trying to make Whish happen)

LAQA lip pencil (same shade but can't complain because on this account never had this shade)

Jouer Tint

Beaver Shampoo 

Beaver Conditioner

Box 3:

La Fresh Body Soother

Beaver Shampoo

Beaver Conditioner

Jane Iredele Lip

Havvy Hello Butter (Another brand that need to stop trying to happen)

Will be cutting down my boxes down to 2 because again know duplicates can happen but any one of those boxes would be very unimaginative. Box 3 has a Body butter and Body soother. I would have loved the fekkai new spray, new hair growth, or any of those. Ironically my skincare routine is paula's choice and buy it through birchbox but I never get the paula's choice  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.The PYS saves the boxes.


----------



## pearldrop (Apr 11, 2015)

It seems like almost all of us are unhappy with our boxes and people who upgraded also are not happy with the products. They started shipping boxes (especially with upgrades and plus items) much later, some people didn't even receive their March boxes before April. I wish Birchbox took one step at a time and integrate the new addition into their working system before they go ahead and add another branch. I think they are now overwhelmed with the upgrade and plus, that's why they are not paying enough attention to our profiles to select appropriate samples with no duplicates. Hope it will get better soon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I wonder if any of you (who received the Beavers already) ended up liking the Beaver shampoo and conditioner after using.


----------



## Toby Burke (Apr 12, 2015)

I opened a 3rd account, simply to get the referral points on my ACE (1st) account. I chose Iredale on 1st account as PYS, no PYS on 3rd account --- received the exact same box!

I was mad at first but it turned out pretty good - love two items and really like the other three!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PeridotCricket (Apr 12, 2015)

I was in Ulta today and they have Whish now ... like every type of product and every scent that Whish makes (except Blueberry, which is still a Birchbox exclusive), including post-shave wax, which I did not know was a thing for people other than men who shave their entire scalp every day.  Holy crap, I did not know they had such a variety of crap.  I loved the Blueberry shave cream when it first came out.  Then I realized it clogs my razor like nothing else and it's really a pain in the butt to use.  It does an amazing job, for shave cream, but the rinsing the razor for a full 30 seconds and sometimes shaking the Hell out of it  between swipes is just too much.


----------



## Cluck Gable (Apr 12, 2015)

crescentmoon said:


> Whish Shaving Cream (Stop trying to make Whish happen)


Oh goodness, I lost it laughing at this comment. This is how I feel, too!! :laughno:



chachithegreat said:


> Got my box today and am so in love with the Rifle Paper Co plus items that I received. I got the tote and the tumbler/notebook set. So cute!


Do you think you got value for money with the tumbler and notebooks? And does the brand name on the tote bother you? I seriously wanted that tote, but the name on the bottom right was a huge turn off for me.


----------



## artemiss (Apr 12, 2015)

PeridotCricket said:


> I was in Ulta today and they have Whish now ... like every type of product and every scent that Whish makes (except Blueberry, which is still a Birchbox exclusive), including post-shave wax, which I did not know was a thing for people other than men who shave their entire scalp every day.  Holy crap, I did not know they had such a variety of crap.  I loved the Blueberry shave cream when it first came out.  Then I realized it clogs my razor like nothing else and it's really a pain in the butt to use.  It does an amazing job, for shave cream, but the rinsing the razor for a full 30 seconds and sometimes shaking the Hell out of it  between swipes is just too much.


I actually got the Whish hair inhibiting gel and body butter with 2 stacked 20% (40% off) coupons from Ulta right after I received the first body butter from them. I actually really like the way they all smell, and the lavender, which is the one I got, is almost a dead ringer scent-wise for these homemade lavender-vanilla marshmallows I make to go in hot chocolate.


----------



## carothcj (Apr 12, 2015)

PeridotCricket said:


> I was in Ulta today and they have Whish now ... like every type of product and every scent that Whish makes (except Blueberry, which is still a Birchbox exclusive), including post-shave wax, which I did not know was a thing for people other than men who shave their entire scalp every day. Holy crap, I did not know they had such a variety of crap. I loved the Blueberry shave cream when it first came out. Then I realized it clogs my razor like nothing else and it's really a pain in the butt to use. It does an amazing job, for shave cream, but the rinsing the razor for a full 30 seconds and sometimes shaking the Hell out of it between swipes is just too much.


Yes! I work at Ulta and I am SO happy that they sell whish now! I loooove the body butter and hair inhibiting gel.


----------



## Noel Snow (Apr 12, 2015)

I actually liked the Beaver shampoo. It does have sulfates but my hair tends to get oily (think Prof. Snape). I just can't do sulfate free. It smells a bit like Pantene without that waxy provitamin stuff. That being said I think it was overkill to have it in so many box combinations. Next month I am going with a curated.


----------



## Toby Burke (Apr 12, 2015)

Noel S. said:


> I actually liked the Beaver shampoo. It does have sulfates but my hair tends to get oily (think Prof. Snape). I just can't do sulfate free. It smells a bit like Pantene without that waxy provitamin stuff. That being said I think it was overkill to have it in so many box combinations. Next month I am going with a curated.


Bummer  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> at least 3/5 of the box has potential

Oh well, I will pass it on to a friend  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## IMDawnP (Apr 12, 2015)

PeridotCricket said:


> I loved the Blueberry shave cream when it first came out.  Then I realized it clogs my razor like nothing else and it's really a pain in the butt to use.  It does an amazing job, for shave cream, but the rinsing the razor for a full 30 seconds and sometimes shaking the Hell out of it  between swipes is just too much.


I received the Acai Grapefruit scented shave cream last summer and really liked it so I used some points and ordered a full sized Coconut scent. After the first few shaves I realized it wasn't that great and wholly rice krispies, it kept clogging my shower drain. Gross.


----------



## MissJexie (Apr 13, 2015)

IMDawnP said:


> I received the Acai Grapefruit scented shave cream last summer and really liked it so I used some points and ordered a full sized Coconut scent. After the first few shaves I realized it wasn't that great and wholly rice krispies, it kept clogging my shower drain. Gross.


That's so weird! I've seen similar reviews of the shaving cream but I am in love with it! I have repurchased the Lotion/Shaving Cream set in the Almond scent 3 different times because I love it so much. The body butter is my favorite of the two, admittedly, but the shaving cream doesn't clog my shower or my razor, really. I do rinse my razor repeatedly anyway when I'm shaving though, so maybe that's why. I just can't get enough of the almond scent LOL I think that's it's biggest draw for me!


----------



## daisygirl2 (Apr 13, 2015)

I have an email out to BB customer service on this one, but I am totally baffled.

My box arrived and I used the Whish body butter in blueberry that was included. The card said body butter, it was body butter in the box...but when I went to review it, BB says they sent me shave cream.

I can certainly review the scent, but it seems misleading to review the body butter in the shave cream section, but that is the only way I get the points.

I hope customer service sorts this one out. Ugh.

I want to review this one too, because all day I could not figure out what the smell reminds me of. It was driving me a little nutty.

I finally figured it out! It smells like liquid amoxicillin. You know, the pink stuff you have to force down your kids when they are sick and need an antibiotic? Smells exactly like that! Speaking as a mother, it is not a calming, happy scent. I have worn it involuntarily a few too many times, LOL.


----------



## pearldrop (Apr 13, 2015)

daisygirl2 said:


> I have an email out to BB customer service on this one, but I am totally baffled.
> 
> My box arrived and I used the Whish body butter in blueberry that was included. The card said body butter, it was body butter in the box...but when I went to review it, BB says they sent me shave cream.
> 
> ...


Yuck! I am not excited (even more than before) about receiving the shave cream in my box after hearing about the smell :/

I hope I will receive the body lotion instead of shave cream. I do not use shave creams, but I do love body lotions. I use those body lotion samples from Birchbox as hand cream to carry in my purse. They are the perfect size for that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

You can still review, but say no to the question about using it yet. In this way you will still get the points without misleading anyone.


----------



## artlover613 (Apr 13, 2015)

@@daisygirl2

It is also not required to write a review to get points. In fact I usually just answer the questions on the review after I've tried the product (when I'm anxious to get points and make a purchase) and then go back later when I've finished the sample to write a thoughtful review, if at all. I figure that's the most helpful way to do it for people who read the reviews to decide if they want to buy the product.


----------



## jb3480 (Apr 13, 2015)

I emailed them about getting the Whish and the LAQA dupes this month, and they gave me 51 points to round my points up to an even number.  Whatever, I'm still gonna take a break from them.  But I thought this was funny, on my points page it says next to Reason: Sorry: Subscription disappointment in April.  If that's a good enough reason for sorry points we should all be getting them this month!


----------



## daisygirl2 (Apr 13, 2015)

artlover613 said:


> @@daisygirl2
> 
> It is also not required to write a review to get points. In fact I usually just answer the questions on the review after I've tried the product (when I'm anxious to get points and make a purchase) and then go back later when I've finished the sample to write a thoughtful review, if at all. I figure that's the most helpful way to do it for people who read the reviews to decide if they want to buy the product.


I will give that a try. Thanks!


----------



## Noel Snow (Apr 13, 2015)

daisygirl2 said:


> I have an email out to BB customer service on this one, but I am totally baffled.
> 
> My box arrived and I used the Whish body butter in blueberry that was included. The card said body butter, it was body butter in the box...but when I went to review it, BB says they sent me shave cream.
> 
> I can certainly review the scent, but it seems misleading to review the body butter in the shave cream section, but that is the only way I get the points.


Since I didn't really look at my bottle I'm now wondering if I shaved with body butter. I thought it smelled nice although not like a blueberry.


----------



## nikkiaust17 (Apr 13, 2015)

has anyone already tried to upgrade to get 2 full size makeup/nail items extra for 20 extra bucks? was wondering what you got, i just upgraded for May, but shouldve done more research first one what people got this month first lol


----------



## Geek2 (Apr 13, 2015)

nikkiaust17 said:


> has anyone already tried to upgrade to get 2 full size makeup/nail items extra for 20 extra bucks? was wondering what you got, i just upgraded for May, but shouldve done more research first one what people got this month first lol


I upgraded but haven't got my box yet. Just got shipping notice though so it should get here soon. Sorry don't know what's in it yet because I'm avoiding looking into my account. I want it to be a surprise when I open it.


----------



## fancyfarmer (Apr 13, 2015)

I have a question for anyone who can help, do your plus items ship with your box, or do they ship separate? Thanks for the help.


----------



## carothcj (Apr 14, 2015)

fancyfarmer said:


> I have a question for anyone who can help, do your plus items ship with your box, or do they ship separate? Thanks for the help.


They ship with your box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> unless they royally screw up and they have to ship it separately


----------



## TippyAG (Apr 14, 2015)

I'm so happy with my (I think I ordered the California) mad men box! I didn't think I would enjoy a curated box as much, but this one is so perfect for me.

I think boxes where it seems like you can use everything at once hold more value to me personally. Lol.


----------



## jennielyndy (Apr 14, 2015)

TippyAG said:


> I'm so happy with my (I think I ordered the California) mad men box! I didn't think I would enjoy a curated box as much, but this one is so perfect for me.
> 
> I think boxes where it seems like you can use everything at once hold more value to me personally. Lol.


I got this box too and I'm loving three of the products, which I feel is pretty good! I don't really like the shower gel or the perfume because of their scents. The highlighter is my favorite! I'm definitely going to have to get the full-size of that.


----------



## fancyfarmer (Apr 14, 2015)

carothcj said:


> They ship with your box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> unless they royally screw up and they have to ship it separately


Thanks @@carothcj I got a plus item one time last year, and it didn't ship with my box, in fact they never sent my box, but did send the plus item, lol. So, I wasn't sure how it actually was suppose to work.


----------



## PA Anna (Apr 14, 2015)

My BirchBox Plus item shipped separately because there were issues. I emailed BB about my concerns about the Beaver shampoo and conditioner. The response I received basically said to trust them. It's interesting how the email is wording because the CS rep would not write that it is made in China. I know they sent other Made in China brands, but this is the first one I received.

I'm done with BirchBox. I'll do my reviews etc. and will use them at the end for a large purchase. I had too many issues with them in the past couple of weeks. There are other beauty subs that won't send me made in China items etc.


----------



## SDSuperChargers (Apr 14, 2015)

They messed up my order when I bought the upgrade for the 20$ extra so they charged me but they said it was still saying I was supposed to get a normal box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So I got a box today with

Whish Shave Crave Shaving Cream


POP Beauty POP Portfolio Eyeshadow Palette

Real Chemistry Luminous 3-Minute Peel 


Obliphica Intensive Hair Serum


jane iredale Just Kissed Lip and Cheek Stain (PYS)

which is super disapointing when you spend $30 on a box. I called customer service on Friday and they are "looking into it" and I should "rest assured knowing they will track down my extra two items". I will call again in a few minutes if the lines are still open and see since I have recieved no follow up email about my items! (Oh and I got 50 points for the repeat shave cream sample but NOTHING for this error, for those wondering)

 




nikkiaust17 said:


> has anyone already tried to upgrade to get 2 full size makeup/nail items extra for 20 extra bucks? was wondering what you got, i just upgraded for May, but shouldve done more research first one what people got this month first lol


FOLLOW UP: no one reponded (the message said no one was available then it hung up on me so they werent closed yet, thats a different message that you get if you call now) when I called at 2:40pm PT so I emailed back the person who said they would follow up friday. If I get news I will post. I'm normally so happy with Birchbox's customer service! This time not so much  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 14, 2015)

Uh oh spaghettio's!






 

I'll email them tomorrow.


----------



## pearldrop (Apr 15, 2015)

Bizgirlva said:


> Uh oh spaghettio's!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh no! Sorry about that. I'm sure they will send you a replacement soon. You should try this eye shadow, the texture is so soft and it's highly pigmented  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I received one in each of my two boxes, they were sealed and luckily safe.

I am wondering if these damaged eye shadows (I also saw a lot on Facebook) were damaged before they were placed in the boxes? It seems too difficult to get them damaged this badly en route without damaging the pillow box (in which the shadow was in my cases) and/or the boxes in general.

Was your pillow box/outer box damaged too? Was the eye shadow still sealed?


----------



## daisygirl2 (Apr 15, 2015)

daisygirl2 said:


> I have an email out to BB customer service on this one, but I am totally baffled.
> 
> My box arrived and I used the Whish body butter in blueberry that was included. The card said body butter, it was body butter in the box...but when I went to review it, BB says they sent me shave cream.
> 
> ...


They replied saying it was a website error. It looks like it may be fixed and if so, I am on track to review the right item and get my points.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 15, 2015)

pearldrop said:


> Oh no! Sorry about that. I'm sure they will send you a replacement soon. You should try this eye shadow, the texture is so soft and it's highly pigmented  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I received one in each of my two boxes, they were sealed and luckily safe.
> 
> ...


Thanks! I just emailed them this morning about it, and I'm an ace on that account too so hopefully I'll hear from them soon.  I got these shadows in another box so I was able to try them, I like them but I think they'll work a little better for me when I'm rocking a bit of a tan from the beach!  They tend to be a little too shimmery for me, but they are really pretty.  

Both of my shadows were sealed and in the pillow packs and neither pillow pack appeared damaged.

I kinda hope they just give me some points rather than sending a replacement or a replacement box, since I just got a discount code on that account.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pearldrop (Apr 15, 2015)

Bizgirlva said:


> Thanks! I just emailed them this morning about it, and I'm an ace on that account too so hopefully I'll hear from them soon.  I got these shadows in another box so I was able to try them, I like them but I think they'll work a little better for me when I'm rocking a bit of a tan from the beach!  They tend to be a little too shimmery for me, but they are really pretty.
> 
> Both of my shadows were sealed and in the pillow packs and neither pillow pack appeared damaged.
> 
> I kinda hope they just give me some points rather than sending a replacement or a replacement box, since I just got a discount code on that account.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Hope you will get both points and the replacement box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I like the lightest shade as highlighter, but it requires a light hand since as you said it's a bit too shimmery.

I think whoever is packing boxes is not paying much attention to the items if they are broken or empty. I feel like the amount of empty/broken samples increased in the past few months or maybe more people started to post online.

What are you planning to get with your discount code?


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 15, 2015)

pearldrop said:


> Hope you will get both points and the replacement box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I like the lightest shade as highlighter, but it requires a light hand since as you said it's a bit too shimmery.
> 
> ...


They replied that they're sending a replacement for the shadows. Oh well I can always give it to my sister.

Hmmm the discount code I'm not sure yet!


----------



## mascara117827 (Apr 15, 2015)

It's been an interesting Birchbox day in my house. 

1. I finally received a replacement for a damaged item from my husband's March (yes, March) box. However, the replacement wasn't the actual item that needed replacing. There was also a random pack of tea in the box, which I didn't even know they did with Men's stuff. I called CS, and it has been sorted. We were amused.

2. I received my April box. The Rifle Paper box is beautiful. The meh Beaver products will go into the TSA approved travel pile. The Jane Iredale sample is tiny, but I like it a lot! The product is lovely, the pink color is great, and the scent is nice. The dumb Harvey Prince is going up for swap. The La Fresh sample wasn't even two wipes...just one! That seems suuuuper sketchy to me since that is just a single foil sample, but I've already called Birchbox CS today. Le sigh.


----------



## Noel Snow (Apr 15, 2015)

mascara117827 said:


> It's been an interesting Birchbox day in my house.
> 
> 1. I finally received a replacement for a damaged item from my husband's March (yes, March) box. However, the replacement wasn't the actual item that needed replacing. There was also a random pack of tea in the box, which I didn't even know they did with Men's stuff. I called CS, and it has been sorted. We were amused.
> 
> 2. I received my April box. The Rifle Paper box is beautiful. The meh Beaver products will go into the TSA approved travel pile. The Jane Iredale sample is tiny, but I like it a lot! The product is lovely, the pink color is great, and the scent is nice. The dumb Harvey Prince is going up for swap. The La Fresh sample wasn't even two wipes...just one! That seems suuuuper sketchy to me since that is just a single foil sample, but I've already called Birchbox CS today. Le sigh.


I am getting that same box. I think from now on I'm doing only curated. It seems like BB spent so much money promoting the Mad Men boxes that they had to recoup their losses by sending out tons of crappy samples.


----------



## artemiss (Apr 15, 2015)

I received the order I placed on the cats' account to clear points prior to closing out the account before I received my April box on that account. According to the tracking number, that box is currently 'out for delivery'..one town over.

I hope it makes it over this way eventually, I REALLY want the RPC box, even though I'm 'meh' about what's inside...


----------



## pearldrop (Apr 15, 2015)

mascara117827 said:


> It's been an interesting Birchbox day in my house.
> 
> 1. I finally received a replacement for a damaged item from my husband's March (yes, March) box. However, the replacement wasn't the actual item that needed replacing. There was also a random pack of tea in the box, which I didn't even know they did with Men's stuff. I called CS, and it has been sorted. We were amused.
> 
> 2. I received my April box. The Rifle Paper box is beautiful. The meh Beaver products will go into the TSA approved travel pile. The Jane Iredale sample is tiny, but I like it a lot! The product is lovely, the pink color is great, and the scent is nice. The dumb Harvey Prince is going up for swap. The La Fresh sample wasn't even two wipes...just one! That seems suuuuper sketchy to me since that is just a single foil sample, but I've already called Birchbox CS today. Le sigh.


It's interesting. My Jane Iredale lippy does not give any color at all and the smell is too faint. I wonder if we got the same shade. Mine looks orange-ish out of the tube. But it's too difficult to get any product on my lips, I just have to keep rubbing :/


----------



## Kmessenger (Apr 15, 2015)

Has anyone noticed that it looks like you no longer get points for sharing your box on Facebook or Twitter? The links are still there but it doesn't say anything about getting points, so I'm assuming that was a short-lived perk?


----------



## mascara117827 (Apr 15, 2015)

Kmessenger said:


> Has anyone noticed that it looks like you no longer get points for sharing your box on Facebook or Twitter? The links are still there but it doesn't say anything about getting points, so I'm assuming that was a short-lived perk?


I did notice that. I emailed. They said they are still doing the promotion, and that it must be my fault. They also condescendingly explained how to share a box on FB (after I told them I shared it several times on different browsers). I responded asking for the issue to be escalated to IT since it doesn't work on IE or Chrome, and they never replied back. 

They were very clear that the promotion is still ongoing. Who knows?


----------



## Kmessenger (Apr 15, 2015)

Looks like I should have just tested it first. Just tweeted out the link and instantly received the ten points. Now I'm only 32 points from 400 on an account I was planning on canceling this month. Or do I get one more month to get above 400? Decisions, decisions...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## artemiss (Apr 15, 2015)

My sharing only works with twitter, and strangely enough, I can share all three to the same twitter account, although only one of them has the same email.


----------



## girlnamedpete (Apr 15, 2015)

Kmessenger said:


> Has anyone noticed that it looks like you no longer get points for sharing your box on Facebook or Twitter? The links are still there but it doesn't say anything about getting points, so I'm assuming that was a short-lived perk?


I shared through Twitter today and got the 10 points.


----------



## Toby Burke (Apr 15, 2015)

artemiss said:


> My sharing only works with twitter, and strangely enough, I can share all three to the same twitter account, although only one of them has the same email.


Same with my accounts


----------



## Sunfish (Apr 15, 2015)

I am not a happy birchboxee @ the moment. While my box wasn't supposed to be amazing - hell, I was due to receive three lotions! - I was excited to try the Jouer tint (my PYS) intrigued to see what the POP shadows would be like, &amp; decently interested in giving two of my three lotions a go.

Imagine my shock when I opened my box today to find NONE of what I was expecting but an entirely different box altogether...one that quite frankly made my supposed-to-have-received box seem incredible.

The box I actually received included:

Beaver shampoo &amp; conditioner

La Fresh Body Soother wipe

Harvey Prince Hello lotion

Jane Iredale tint

I am none too pleased. And no, I didn't use the cheat; my online "box" still shows what I thought I would be receiving.

I emailed CS a polite yet firm note voicing my disappointment.

I also want to make sure my account is accurate re: what did show up in my mailbox so that I don't get any of these "goodies" again.

This is what I get for having sent a nothing- but- thanks- I'm-super-impressed-with-BB-CS yesterday after they remedied a defective beauty blender I'd received last week w/ an overnight replacement less than 24hrs after I contacted them.

I have to keep reminding myself how ahead I came out w/ that since only one blender was defective (a large hole in it right out of the package) &amp; they sent a replacement duo.

Best case scenario they'll send the box I was supposed to receive but I'll be okay as long as they send me the Jouer, since that was my PYS. Especially if I get another pretty box out if it. We shall see.

Or if they want to give me 500 PYS I suppose I'd be ok w/ that also.

P.S. Honesty be damned I did rush to "review" all the items on my account that I didn't receive so I at least get the extra points if their fix is to just change what appears online. I'm not embarrassed to admit I actually did that before I even emailed....just in case the items somehow changed at that very moment!


----------



## SDSuperChargers (Apr 15, 2015)

SDSuperChargers said:


> They messed up my order when I bought the upgrade for the 20$ extra so they charged me but they said it was still saying I was supposed to get a normal box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So I got a box today with
> 
> 
> Whish Shave Crave Shaving Cream
> ...


Got an email this morning that I received 100 points to my account for the issue and they are sending me my two full size items through the mail separately! My upgraded box two full size items are *Smith &amp; Cult Nailed Lacquer - Pillow Pie and Lord &amp; Berry Alchimia Definition Mascara! Not quite two items that I needed but hey, the value is nice!*


----------



## cpl100 (Apr 15, 2015)

Kmessenger said:


> Has anyone noticed that it looks like you no longer get points for sharing your box on Facebook or Twitter? The links are still there but it doesn't say anything about getting points, so I'm assuming that was a short-lived perk?


Worked for me today on Twitter but not Facebook.


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Apr 16, 2015)

I discovered that birchboxes make lovely photo boxes.


----------



## Morgan Drewniany (Apr 16, 2015)

Finally got my April box!
The actual box is absolutely beautiful. I switched all my lipsticks from a vanity into this so I can pull it out easily and sort through for the right color. 

I LOVE the Jane Iredale tint, which was my PYS. I don't think they should call it a "stain" but it leaves a super pretty strawberry color on my lips that's perfect for no-makeup makeup days. I think I'm in the minority of liking the Whish blueberry scent, but I don't think it's much better than any other shaving cream I've used. The POP shadow will be gifted, and I haven't had a chance to try the Obliphica serum yet, but it smells good! OH and the Real Chemistry peel - JESUS CHRISTMAS THAT WORKS SO WELL. 

I feel bad for complaining early on because I ended up liking everything and feel for ya'll that got the beaver stuff.  :scared:


----------



## IMDawnP (Apr 16, 2015)

cpl100 said:


> Worked for me today on Twitter but not Facebook.





Kmessenger said:


> Has anyone noticed that it looks like you no longer get points for sharing your box on Facebook or Twitter? The links are still there but it doesn't say anything about getting points, so I'm assuming that was a short-lived perk?


Me too. I noticed this 2 months ago and e-mailed them about it but never got a reply. I only get points for Twitter.


----------



## mascara117827 (Apr 16, 2015)

IMDawnP said:


> Me too. I noticed this 2 months ago and e-mailed them about it but never got a reply. I only get points for Twitter.


I just got a sort of follow up email. She confirmed once again that you are supposed to get points for sharing on FB, and she said that she sent it to IT.


----------



## carothcj (Apr 16, 2015)

I'm happily surprised with how pigmented the pop eyeshadows are. Very pretty colors!


----------



## artlover613 (Apr 17, 2015)

Time for someone to start a May thread. The May PYS, editor box and add on video is up on BB.

https://www.birchbox.com/magazine/video/birchbox-may-2015-sample-choice-birchbox-plus-sneak-peek


----------



## jbird1175 (Apr 17, 2015)

I finally got my box! Happy Friday to me!

The good: I purchased the Rifle tote and it is beautiful! I love it and am so glad I got it. It will be great for Spring &amp; Summer.

The bad: despite getting a confirmation email for the Jane Iredale, I didn't get it. I got the Jouer AND the Pop Beauty shadow. I have no interest in either of those items so I'm pretty bummed. I also got the Beaver Shampoo &amp; Conditioner...what a horrible name for a product.

I've emailed customer service, we'll see what can be done, if anything.


----------



## jb3480 (Apr 17, 2015)

I hate to say this but I tried and really like the Beaver shampoo/conditioner combo!  (runs and hides)


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Apr 17, 2015)

jb3480 said:


> I hate to say this but I tried and really like the Beaver shampoo/conditioner combo! (runs and hides)


As much as I (b)itched about getting two boxes with this stuff in it I'm glad! It made my hair really soft and smooth, it's pretty good stuff.


----------



## LethalLesal (Apr 17, 2015)

Shayleemeadows said:


> I discovered that birchboxes make lovely photo boxes.


Take pictures of your picture boxes pretty please, lol.  I want to see!  I love crafting.


----------



## jbird1175 (Apr 17, 2015)

Question: Have folks been saving their Birchboxes since January? I cannot even remember why we are supposed to save them now... that seemed so long ago.


----------



## mascara117827 (Apr 17, 2015)

jbird1175 said:


> Question: Have folks been saving their Birchboxes since January? I cannot even remember why we are supposed to save them now... that seemed so long ago.


I'm saving mine, mostly because I use them for desk and bathroom storage. I don't think BB ever said why we should save them.


----------



## Noel Snow (Apr 17, 2015)

mascara117827 said:


> I'm saving mine, mostly because I use them for desk and bathroom storage. I don't think BB ever said why we should save them.


There was going to be a surprise but no one specifically said what it would be.  They might have meant save boxes because we are going to stop doing the plain brown ones. Or there might be a contest at the end of the year.


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Apr 17, 2015)

This box was such a bummer I'm having trouble getting myself to comment on it! It's been days since my box came. The only item I have tried is my PYS jane iredale. Love it. Very tiny sample but I love it.

The box is such a bummer because I have already tried 3 of the 5 brands in previous boxes and 2 of them are the same product but in a different scent. All of them are tiny.

Not soap radio: this is my 3rd body wash from them I almost have the full set!

Harvey prince body butter: I got the lotion before

Super goop eye cream: I got the spf before

Ojon hair oil: I will try it but I have trouble finding hair oil I like. I thought I took dry hair off my profile to avoid oils but maybe I didnt. Just send me hair masks BB jeez. There are so many hair masks I want to try but I get oils. Ipsy sent me a hair oil this month too. Le sigh.


----------



## misskelliemarie (Apr 18, 2015)

Shayleemeadows said:


> This box was such a bummer I'm having trouble getting myself to comment on it! It's been days since my box came. The only item I have tried is my PYS jane iredale. Love it. Very tiny sample but I love it.
> 
> The box is such a bummer because I have already tried 3 of the 5 brands in previous boxes and 2 of them are the same product but in a different scent. All of them are tiny.
> 
> ...


I know it isn't the same as a hair mask, but a lot of the time I use the hair oils they give me as overnight hair masks. They work better than a lot of the normal masks I've used.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 20, 2015)

Bizgirlva said:


> They replied that they're sending a replacement for the shadows. Oh well I can always give it to my sister.
> 
> Hmmm the discount code I'm not sure yet!


Birchbox emailed me today today, they are out of the eyeshadow palette and won't send me a replacement, instead they gave me 50 points for the busted eyeshadow.  Whoo!


----------



## Miccarty2 (Apr 20, 2015)

I finally got to try everything in my box. I got:

Bee Venom Mask (nice scent but I didn't see much effect)

CR Illuminizer (nice, but I don't see me working it into my routine on a permanent basis)

Hair Sunscreen Spray (fine, smell isn't my fav, sample is big so I will use it this summer when I garden)

Temple Lotion (nice but not exciting, already used it up)

Jane Iredale PYS (kinda bummed, I was really looking forward to this sample as I love JI, but while this smells awesome it comes out as a pretty bright pink on my lips... which is not great for me)

Overall, I thought it was a good box, as I'm glad I got to try these picks. I'm rooting for hair mask too in future boxes!


----------



## Geek2 (Apr 22, 2015)

I finally got my box. Mine is the upgraded version (I signed up for the upgrade as soon as it was being offered just to see what it's all about) so I'm assuming the Cult and the Lord and Berry items are the upgrade part. I'm really happy about this box because I'm going to be able to use most of the items. I'm currently loving Jouer so another Jouer mini is nice. I tried it on right away and the shade petal is perfect for me. I prefer this to the Tata Harper version. I'm looking forward to trying the Paula's Choice vitamin C serum as well. The beaver stuff I'll pass on. The Cult nail polish I'm the most excited about because I have one Cult already and it's really good. I'm horrible at applying nail polish and when I wore the Cult I had bought my friend thought I had gel nails. The nail polish looked so good. It's extremely easy to apply and lasts great and looks even better. I'll stick with the upgraded version for now because at least for this month it was worth paying the extra. Hopefully next month is as good as this month.



Spoiler


----------



## Sunfish (Apr 22, 2015)

mascara117827 said:


> I'm saving mine, mostly because I use them for desk and bathroom storage. I don't think BB ever said why we should save them.


Ditto for me. My most recent discovery is how perfectly they fit into a hanging shoe organizer....not the type w/ almost flat pockets that usually go on a door but the type w/ horizontal closer-to-shoebox sized compartments that are meant to hang on a closet rod....sort of the smaller version of oft-seen hanging sweater organizers.

I'm in desperate need for additional storage/organizational space &amp; had the idea to hang that type of organizer sideways behind my bathroom door; I hung it using one of those over-the-door hooks that sticks out more - say about 6" or so - to allow for a number (~6-10?) of hangers to fit on it; they are available @ Dollar Tree &amp; worked perfectly!

Anyway, the birchboxes are the PERFECT width for the compartments &amp; two stacked leave just a tad extra space width-wise. Depth-wise there is also room for two do I'm keeping less-often-used items (in less pretty boxes) in the back &amp; more "popular" things in front. I don't have quite all the boxes I need yet but I LOVE how it's coming along. At some point I may paint some/most of the boxes b/c - while individually pretty - collectively the designs don't exactly coordinate.

I'll take &amp; post a photo soon so you can see what I tried to explain in terms of how I have it hanging, etcetera.

For another nice fit rec, I have all of my cream shadows/ eye bases color tattoos, black radiance cream shadow, elf smudge pots, &amp; others) in one box &amp; they fit quite well w/ two deep, three across &amp; five lengthwise.

I use some boxes for other misc items in my room also, &amp; both tops &amp; bottoms work nicely as drawer dividers/ organizers.

Hope this helps!


----------



## theori3 (Apr 22, 2015)

Reija said:


> I finally got my box. Mine is the upgraded version (I signed up for the upgrade as soon as it was being offered just to see what it's all about) so I'm assuming the Cult and the Lord and Berry items are the upgrade part. I'm really happy about this box because I'm going to be able to use most of the items. I'm currently loving Jouer so another Jouer mini is nice. I tried it on right away and the shade petal is perfect for me. I prefer this to the Tata Harper version. I'm looking forward to trying the Paula's Choice vitamin C serum as well. The beaver stuff I'll pass on. The Cult nail polish I'm the most excited about because I have one Cult already and it's really good. I'm horrible at applying nail polish and when I wore the Cult I had bought my friend thought I had gel nails. The nail polish looked so good. It's extremely easy to apply and lasts great and looks even better. I'll stick with the upgraded version for now because at least for this month it was worth paying the extra. Hopefully next month is as good as this month.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got this same box, and i think i'll cancel the upgrade. It wasnt bad this month, just not great for me as I have plenty of mascara, and I've realized that I have plenty of makeup.


----------



## Sunfish (Apr 22, 2015)

Sunfish said:


> I am not a happy birchboxee @ the moment. While my box wasn't supposed to be amazing - hell, I was due to receive three lotions! - I was excited to try the Jouer tint (my PYS) intrigued to see what the POP shadows would be like, &amp; decently interested in giving two of my three lotions a go.
> 
> Imagine my shock when I opened my box today to find NONE of what I was expecting but an entirely different box altogether...one that quite frankly made my supposed-to-have-received box seem incredible.
> 
> ...


So the saga continues....

Friday I rec'd an email back from them that pretty much ignored my entire email to them aside from my not receiving my PYS (Jouer); supposedly my choice wasn't recorded in the system but they would send me one "as a courtesy". Nice but the fact that there was NO mention/ acknowledgement that I'd received an entirely different box to the one on my online account, the issue re: my not being able to review what I did receive (&amp; wanting to ensure u wouldn't get those items again since they weren't on my account), etc quite honestly infuriated me. My frustration had little if anything to do w/ getting or not getting any particular products; it was borne if the fact that it seemed as if my email hadn't even been actually read/ paid attention to!

I wrote back and said exactly that; I wasn't!t nasty but I wasn't shy about the fact that essentially only one sentence if my two paragraph email had been responded to or even acknowledged. The same rep emailed me back &amp; while I still found her tone to be incredibly annoying &amp; almost condescending she said that they couldn't send me the box that showed on my account due to "inventory issues" but she would send me the two available items (in addition to the already promised Jouer). She at least acknowledged that a mistake had obviously occurred &amp; - mist important to me - updated my account so that it shows what I actually rec'd so that I don't ever receive any of it again!!! (Though the Iredale tint I would take


----------



## mascara117827 (Apr 22, 2015)

Sunfish said:


> The latest? Oddly I have since received not one but FOUR replacement shipping notifications. Dare I hope for four gorgeous boxes? Hehe. Three of them appear to be the three individual items she said she would be sending, though who knows why at least the two that she mentioned in the same sentence weren't mailed together?!
> 
> The last mystery shipment however is labeled as an "April 2015 BB26 replacement" which sounds to me like another box entirely!? I don't follow the box #s so no clue whether it corresponds w/ the box I rec'd or the one I was supposed to have rec'd but we shall see, though it may be awhile as all four tracking #s are w/ good ol' Newgistics. I am glad to be getting the Jouer &amp; the Whish body butter, esp given that it looks to be Almond. Don't care much about the Supergoop eye cream as it has some irritating ingredients in it but whatever. Am curious to see what the never-mentioned replacement box #26 will hold. And super excited that it likely will, at the very least, mean another box. Woohoo!


We had a similar saga with Birchbox Man one month. The box was damaged (severely) in transit and one item was missing. One email was sent with pictures. As a result, we received a totally different replacement box, the single missing item, and a different replacement item from the 2nd replacement box...all in different shipments and without explanation. Bizarre.


----------



## pearldrop (Apr 22, 2015)

@@Sunfish seems like you got the most out of one can get from Birchbox CS nowadays  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I do notice a significant decline in the friendliness and helpfulness of the reps, especially since late February.

I am afraid this, along with decreased sample quality, is one of the side effects of the corporatization. They want to increase profit margins which mostly translates into lowering customer satisfaction :/

Here is your box 26 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/april-2015/april-2015-bb26


----------



## MissJexie (Apr 24, 2015)

pearldrop said:


> @@Sunfish seems like you got the most out of one can get from Birchbox CS nowadays  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I do notice a significant decline in the friendliness and helpfulness of the reps, especially since late February.
> 
> ...


I agree- I've had a handful of issues in the past year or so. Nothing major, but I've noticed a big change in their CS reps recently.

I am an Ace, chose my sample early (Jane Iredale) and received a box with the Jouer AND the Pop Beauty Shadows...but not Jane Iredale sample. I shot them a message about it and it took them quite a while to respond. When they finally did, I got a one sentence response about giving me 50 BB points and that they were out of the jane Iredale. No actual apology or explanation as to why they consistently mess up sample choices. They really need to hold back some of the sample choice items so that when things like this happen they can send the right sample to people.


----------



## button6004 (Apr 24, 2015)

MissJexie said:


> I agree- I've had a handful of issues in the past year or so. Nothing major, but I've noticed a big change in their CS reps recently.
> 
> I am an Ace, chose my sample early (Jane Iredale) and received a box with the Jouer AND the Pop Beauty Shadows...but not Jane Iredale sample. I shot them a message about it and it took them quite a while to respond. When they finally did, I got a one sentence response about giving me 50 BB points and that they were out of the jane Iredale. No actual apology or explanation as to why they consistently mess up sample choices. They really need to hold back some of the sample choice items so that when things like this happen they can send the right sample to people.


I've also noticed a CS change.  Or, at least, greater inconsistency with the reps.

I messaged a rep about a kind of crummy pick 2 that I received with an order I placed- I wasn't looking for points or anything, just suggesting that they avoid sending two similar products (in my case, 2 lotions, one of which I had received in another pick 2).  The response was sort of short and made me feel like they saw me as being super complainy when I wasn't trying to be. I don't know, it just rubbed me the wrong way I guess.


----------

